# The OFFICIAL "what's that song" thread



## mow (Jan 13, 2005)

Post all questions here please, if a post is made outside this thread il just delete it and add it here. Just trying to make the place more organized. When you wish to reply, just make a notice who you are replying to in the title of your post. Also if you do respond , ill pm the person with the question and ill rep you for the help   

But heres the deal, the forums has a strict policy against mp3, if a music file is linked, it will mean it can be downlaoded, which is a big NO NO.

refer to rule no.17 in the NarutoForums Rules & Netiquette.



			
				SoulFire said:
			
		

> 17: MP3 and other cool stuffs?
> Discussions and questions about things like MP3 and DiVX are allowed to a certain extent. MP3 and DiVX are file formats/codes and those are_not_illigal, their content however, can be illigal. A link to such files will have to be checked by moderators every individual time, if anything, try and use logic when posting links to such downloads.
> 
> BitTorrent downloads to Anime and Manga's are allowed, as long as its content has not been lisenced by a Western Corporate.



Im still trying to work on a radioblog for the msuic department for ppl to listen to songs only, If i can find a place to host the songs to directly that is, but its a long way from done, till then no file sharing is *cough*allowed *cough*

Rock on   .


----------



## mow (Jan 13, 2005)

*POSTED BY Sagara*

*Posted by Sagara :-*


_Well, i heard this song at my friends house but he doesn't have it anymore. Its a song where Osama bin laden sing i think its called "I love Osama" so anyone know where could i download it ?

btw. the song isn't warez _


----------



## mow (Jan 13, 2005)

*Casshern - The OST*

*Posted by naruto23:-*

*Casshern - The OST * 

_Okay guys. I recently watched Casshern, the movie. I didn't really get it, but for some reason I really liked it(I need to watch it again, it confused me). I especially like the soundtrack played throughout the film. It's awesome.

But I can't find a link to the album. I've searched quite a bit to no avail. If there's anybody out there who has a link to Casshern's OST (preferrably -Bittorrent- or even direct) please post it. It's got really great music, and I doubt anyone here would dislike it._


----------



## mow (Jan 13, 2005)

*Unknwon 80's song*

*Posted by Zero:-*

_kk so i was listening to "crazy in love" by eminem and what was the orginal song of where the high pitch dude is from?

cuz i found the 80's mix of toy soldiers and now i want the 80 mix of crazy in love


*edit* i love it how one of the mod change the topic name....._


----------



## mow (Jan 13, 2005)

*Sandaime Vs. Hokages*

*Posted by Nakajima:-*


_during the Hokage battle, when Sandaime was reminiscing about Yondaime and all the other cast growing up, what song was that?_


----------



## mow (Jan 13, 2005)

*Posted by Deserteur:-*


_Well...
I hear this song last night. But I have absolutly no clue. It's an alternative song starting really slow. But before the refrain it gets faster and I think the singer sings something like "around around around around around around"
and then the refrain sets in which is really great. But I don't know more.
You guys gotta help me._


----------



## mow (Jan 13, 2005)

*Posted by jlewicki:-*


_

during episode 40 at 12:20-12:50+ into the episode where Katashi almost fights Orochimaru there is a brief part of the song "Orochimaru's fight song" from soundtrack 2 that gets pumped up and becomes this nasty techno organ song, in no parts on the two song tracks have i found this, could anyone provide a link as to where i can find this seemingly remix of the song?

thank you_


----------



## mow (Jan 16, 2005)

*Posted by Cojiro:-*

_
Hi!

This song was used in a Pucca animation, its called Oasis and its by Kim Kyung Ho. I've been searching for months for an MP3, so if someone happens to have it(Or a url to get it from....I can't find it on file sharing programmes >_<) please let me know! In return if you're looking for anything, i'll do my best to help you out![/_


----------



## thej3ster (Jan 17, 2005)

In the battle between Neji and I beleive it is Kidoumaru I'm looking for the spider guy's name but anyways its in the 116.117 special and starts at about 7 minutes in if anyone knows what this song is and or where to get it id appreciate it, grazie


----------



## Son_Pan (Jan 17, 2005)

whats this song!


This beat is! automatic, supersonic, hypnotic, funky fresh, work my body, so melodic, this beat rolls right through my chest, everybody, ma and papi ,come to party, work ya body, work ya body. :music


----------



## santosj (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm looking for a song that starts off with the girl talking about how she wants to know what she did wrong in the relationship and how she wants the guy back then it turns into singing. It is a pop song and fairly new.


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Jan 18, 2005)

*Reply to Son_Pan's Post*

That song would be 1,2 Step by Ciara ft. Missy Elliot



			
				Son_Pan said:
			
		

> whats this song!
> 
> 
> This beat is! automatic, supersonic, hypnotic, funky fresh, work my body, so melodic, this beat rolls right through my chest, everybody, ma and papi ,come to party, work ya body, work ya body. :music


----------



## mow (Jan 18, 2005)

kakashi_fangirl said:
			
		

> That song would be 1,2 Step by Ciara ft. Missy Elliot



Thanks for answering, Ciara is  another  name i have to add to my list of "People i must kill before i turn 25"


----------



## mow (Jan 18, 2005)

*"Hero" OST instruments*

*Posted by ogionthesquire:-*

_
I would like to know the name of the instruments so i can buy one thanks guys _


----------



## Capn Cracker (Jan 27, 2005)

Ok this song is like imposible for me to find cus its so hard to describe and stuff, maybe someone knows what it is though. K lets see, its real popular for one, i hear it in movie previews alot such as the last lemony snickeys a series of unfortunate events i saw, its like on piano or organ or something and it starts out low but gets real high and suspencful, and i believe it has people chanting some wierd things here and there that i cant understand. I know this sounds like a very bad description but im trying my best here =P


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Feb 2, 2005)

HELP ME

theres a song i really like and want to *aquire* but i cant think of the name or the artist!! only the tune and the vague lyrics something like:

must have lost my mind going drinking in la

or lost in la, or something to do with la!!


i can remember its a black woman singing and the video is yellow 

as for genre, try rnb maybe? or soul? i cant remember!



*a thousand apologies to moe-sama*



EDIT: aha Bran van 3000 - Drinking in L.A


----------



## stsp119 (Feb 10, 2005)

What is the song played in episdoe 75 or 76 when the 3rd has his flashback about not stopping orochimaru?


----------



## grilli (Feb 13, 2005)

Great! I was looking for a Thread like this.

Does anyone know what's the song that you can hear in "Grind" (a movie of skaters released in 2003) at the point of 1h 28mins (aproximately)? I would like to know what song it is, it sounds pretty cool. If you don't have the same video that I have, the scene is the one when Eric Rivers, Matt Jenson, Dustin Knight and Sweet Lou skate for their first time at the Tour (after Jamie's team skates), the scene between the meeting with Matt's family and Eric's and the "BUYA!" leader's confrontation. I don't know if I explained it all right, but I wish you can help me.

If any of you knows the name and the artist of the song, PM it to me plz.


----------



## grakul (Feb 14, 2005)

thej3ster said:
			
		

> In the battle between Neji and I beleive it is Kidoumaru I'm looking for the spider guy's name but anyways its in the 116.117 special and starts at about 7 minutes in if anyone knows what this song is and or where to get it id appreciate it, grazie



Yeah i know which song you mean, actually, i think another version of this song is used when lee makes the ura renge in episode 50 (first song in the episode)... Sorry but this song isn't in any naruto OST so far, so cross your fingers and hope it appears is OST 3



			
				stsp119 said:
			
		

> What is the song played in episdoe 75 or 76 when the 3rd has his flashback about not stopping orochimaru?



There's two flashbacks in episode 72!, if you could be more specific about which one of them is (if you can put the minute when it appears it will be way better), maybe i can help


----------



## porjay (Feb 23, 2005)

14:00 (time the song happens)

It was used for garaa anyone know where i can get this? I've searched around but i don't think it has been offically released but its worth a try if someone has a clean version of this song.

 :sad I really want this song.


----------



## grakul (Feb 27, 2005)

porjay said:
			
		

> 14:00 (time the song happens)
> 
> It was used for garaa anyone know where i can get this? I've searched around but i don't think it has been offically released but its worth a try if someone has a clean version of this song.
> 
> :sad I really want this song.



... which episode dude?...


----------



## porjay (Mar 4, 2005)

Naruto Song EP121

Sorry i posted a thread before with that as title and some guy told me to post it here so all i did was copy paste my original message didn't relise it didn't have.


----------



## grakul (Mar 4, 2005)

As far as i know there's no Gaara in ep. 121 of the naruto anime series... but the song that appears in minuto 14:00 of ep. 121 sounds very similiar to "Nervous" of OST 1

Note: It's NOT the same song, so you could expect for that song (if that's the one you want) in OST 3... and if that isn't the song you want try to be especific about the episodes and the time... cuz "I want the song when Gaara does sand technique" kind of bulllshit makes impossible for us to help


----------



## Hokage_Naruto (Mar 5, 2005)

Im looking for a site that offers music download of DBZ.  Im looking for the songs at the end of EVERY DBZ MOvie.  If anyone can tell me that, Id appreciate it.


----------



## Violence Fight (Mar 6, 2005)

Hokage_Naruto said:
			
		

> Im looking for a site that offers music download of DBZ.  Im looking for the songs at the end of EVERY DBZ MOvie.  If anyone can tell me that, Id appreciate it.



well, It depends on which version your watching. The japanese versions I'm sure are pretty interesting, but most american DBZ movies I've seen had some oldschool Rap-Rock or Nu Metal endings. So you'd have to specify.


----------



## grakul (Mar 6, 2005)

Hokage_Naruto said:
			
		

> Im looking for a site that offers music download of DBZ.  Im looking for the songs at the end of EVERY DBZ MOvie.  If anyone can tell me that, Id appreciate it.



You can check in Sakon  FC Gallery by Sakon , you have to register, but they have a hughe amount of op and end's of many animes so after you register, you can put the name of the movie or the name of the song in the search bar and if they have the songs they will show up  , hope you find them


----------



## temp (Mar 6, 2005)

What song is this?

Link removed


----------



## mow (Mar 6, 2005)

temp said:
			
		

> What song is this?
> 
> Link removed



Its from Full Metal Alchemist if my memory serves me right, why not try emailing one of the admins or mods in the website and ask them, Im sure they could lend you a hand


----------



## grakul (Mar 6, 2005)

Followd Moe's lead and I listened to every song on the 2 FMA OST's i have (yeah, i need a f**king thing to do)... And it's sound similiar to:

On'Ai (Second song, OST No. 2)
Tsumi (Third song, OST No. 2)

Sorry i can't help you anymore, and i'm not 100% one of them it's the exact song (damn that one it's pretty hard)...

BTW I got the OST at Link removed


----------



## temp (Mar 6, 2005)

I've just finished watching FMA and can't remember if I heard that song.  I will try doing some more research on it, though.

Thanks for the help.  I apprecaite it!


----------



## grakul (Mar 9, 2005)

Just a little note, i like to check the "Konoha landfill" just to see how moderators (suck as kagakusha, vash, axass, you choose one) pwn n00bs like me (really, it's funny), and i've seen many "What's that song" kind of threads, is it really that hard to see this sticky?...

Edit: Another thread like that today Link removed c'mon!!!


----------



## n8dogg (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm currently looking for the "stripped down" version of the opening for Bleach...  I found the full version on Bleach7.com, but it had this funky techno beat to it.  It wasn't too bad, but I want to hear the acoustics, dammit!


----------



## nabbe (Mar 18, 2005)

You guys know the 'Break my stride' song? Well there is an old group who sings it (prob the first guys or something..) anyway whats the name of that group??? any1 knows?


----------



## mow (Mar 18, 2005)

I know of 3 bands that have a song with the name of "*Break my stride*"

*Ace Of Base
Matthew Wilder
BLUE LAGOON*

Hope that helps


----------



## nabbe (Mar 18, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> I know of 3 bands that have a song with the name of "*Break my stride*"
> 
> *Ace Of Base
> Matthew Wilder
> ...


Thx alot man.. Matthew Wilder was it 
btw ur fast..!


----------



## mow (Mar 18, 2005)

nabbe said:
			
		

> Thx alot man.. Matthew Wilder was it
> btw ur fast..!



We are here to serve


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 19, 2005)

*Haruka Kanata and Seishun Kyosokyokyu help!!*

Does anyone know where i can stream one or both of these songs? I need to put it up on my profile on a website and I need the songs streamed. Or a place where I can upload a song to the web and play it without downloading it.


----------



## mow (Mar 19, 2005)

Requests go


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Mar 19, 2005)

*Info to a Song? NEED TO FIND IT!*

You know 'Rich Girl' by Gwen Stefani? On the radio, I heard another version to the song. The beat was a little slower and the 'Na Na Na' part was said in a different rhythm. Not to mention, there was no 'Harajuku' ref in it.

I fell in love with this version but can't the song anywhere. :sad  Can you help me out? Any info at all will do!


----------



## mow (Mar 19, 2005)

Well , since this a request, it should be posted here, Ill merge it.

Okay, Its probabily a new remix for the song, I check amazon.com to see if they single release for the song had a remix to it, but nope nothing, so it was probabily a remmix done by a DJ and played on the station, If I find anything I'll pm you


----------



## grakul (Mar 19, 2005)

n8dogg said:
			
		

> I'm currently looking for the "stripped down" version of the opening for Bleach...  I found the full version on Bleach7.com, but it had this funky techno beat to it.  It wasn't too bad, but I want to hear the acoustics, dammit!



I think you are talking about a complete version of the anime opening, with modifications on the music... I think that the only complete version that is going to be released it's the one with the techno sounds, but the way it is in the anime sounds way better, but maybe you can wait a bit, hopefully there'll be a complete version of the anime one in Bleach OST (that I hope it comes out soon)


----------



## onlinedevil (Mar 20, 2005)

I want the Prince of Tennis OP8 song and ED6 song!


----------



## mow (Mar 20, 2005)

onlinedevil said:
			
		

> I want the Prince of Tennis OP8 song and ED6 song!



I suggest checking this thread

and ask someone in the Prince Of Tennis FC, which is located here


----------



## ~Akuma (Mar 20, 2005)

> You know 'Rich Girl' by Gwen Stefani? On the radio, I heard another version to the song. The beat was a little slower and the 'Na Na Na' part was said in a different rhythm. Not to mention, there was no 'Harajuku' ref in it.
> 
> you should search Lady Saw - If i were a rich girl its a kind ragga mix.


----------



## ~Akuma (Mar 20, 2005)

> You know 'Rich Girl' by Gwen Stefani? On the radio, I heard another version to the song. The beat was a little slower and the 'Na Na Na' part was said in a different rhythm. Not to mention, there was no 'Harajuku' ref in it.



lol,

Lady Saw - if i was a rich girl , its a kinda mix if u didnt find it contact me.


----------



## hokageryu (Mar 22, 2005)

*help*

Im looking for a song from tenjou tenge its not in the OST and its not op or ed i have no info about the song its 1or2 min long sorry for the bad description :


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 28, 2005)

*Music from "Sin City" the movie*

I'm sure many of you have heard about Sin City, the latest movie based off of a "comic book."  Well, I've been watching all the trailers for this movie and there is this great music in the background (electric guitars, seems to be the main theme song of the movie).  I wasn't sure if this was an actual song by some band or a song made just for the movie.  Anyway, I really like it and was wondering if anyone knew anything about it.


----------



## mow (Mar 29, 2005)

Shame on j00! wrong thread! post in the request thread >=[

but to answer your question, I looked around and found nothing. All information about the OST for the movie is yet to be released, but I'll pm you with any info I find 

now I shall merge this, and ~weeee~ 1 mod action for the day! *ecstatic*


----------



## grakul (Mar 30, 2005)

I already did something for MechaTC, hope it actually did any good


----------



## ~Akuma (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey guys I need the song 

"Move that ass...Move that ass" Its an old song but dont know the artists ...Help please


----------



## hokageryu (Apr 3, 2005)

what genre is it


----------



## ~Akuma (Apr 3, 2005)

It's hip hop oldschool


----------



## hokageryu (Apr 3, 2005)

ok that make it a bit harder to find but no prob il give it my best


----------



## lucky (Apr 18, 2005)

Ok this is a pretty vague question.  Not so recently there was a new song (dance/gino beat) that came out.  

Obviously, there were gino beats, and then you hear a chorus of girls singing.  If anyone cares to know, they were singing in a minor key.

I couldn't catch much of the lyrics, but i distinctly remember a:

"...the skies are gray, and the skies are gray.
..... the one..."


And tha'ts ALL i remember.  I know i know it's vague.  But any help would be aprpeciated kthx!!!!



*EDIT*

oh and there's a classical piece (violin) which is played in the middle of the trailer.  I KNOW i've heard it before but i don't know what it is.


----------



## Ha-ri (Apr 18, 2005)

*"Starry Heavens" by Day After Tomorrow?*

Where can I get "Starry Heavens" by Day After Tomorrow?(btw thats the japaness opening for Tales of Samphonia) Sorry if this is in the wrong board.


----------



## MechaTC (Apr 18, 2005)

You may have more luck in the music department ^_^


----------



## mow (Apr 20, 2005)

moving this to the request thread =] Ill try digging and see what I can find. Ill be sure to pm you with any updates 

Thanks again mecha ^.^


----------



## poofspoon (Apr 20, 2005)

i cant wait for the new naruto songs to come out.....for the OST and the new opening...the ending is......so-so. but the opening is cool

OOOHHHH! thats right, anyone know when the new bleach openings and endings come out? especially the opening, but theyre both good. I can't wait.

Thats probably one reason anime is more popular in japan you know. Over there, real bands put real songs they did on the anime themes. Here in America, we have crappy bands to songs TO the anime that ineveitably suck. anyone else notice that?


----------



## theoneandonly (Apr 20, 2005)

check  to find out


----------



## amithee (Apr 25, 2005)

okay - if someone ACTUALLY knows what this song is, i'll be amazed.  i was listening to live105's (bay area alt rock radio station) uk-sat and i heard this song, so i assume the band's from the uk.  but it had some lyric in it about either "falling like a rock" or "falling like a stone" - it had a nice road trip music vibe to it with guitars.. *scritch scratch* it was kinda poppy so mebee like u2??

i honestly don't even remember what the song really sounded like, i just remember really liking it and trying to make a mental note of the lyrics so i could look up the song later but i guess my short-term memory is lacking (isn't that OBVIOUS??) so if anyone out there could help me i'd be much obliged.

danke in advance!


----------



## amithee (Apr 25, 2005)

*to answer your question...*



			
				MechaTC said:
			
		

> I'm sure many of you have heard about Sin City, the latest movie based off of a "comic book."  Well, I've been watching all the trailers for this movie and there is this great music in the background (electric guitars, seems to be the main theme song of the movie).  I wasn't sure if this was an actual song by some band or a song made just for the movie.  Anyway, I really like it and was wondering if anyone knew anything about it.



are you talking about the servant - cells?  if so, i loved that song when i first heard it. :  i poked around a bit but i don't think an intrumental version is out there, but after listening to the vocal version a couple of times, it grew on me so now i like that one too.


----------



## Zappster (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi first post here on these forums
I'm not sure if this has been answered already because I didn't want to run into any spoilers and it seems that some of the few posts I'd read had them, especially for a newcomer to Naruto like myself. Basically there are two songs/bits of music I want to know the name of. In Episode 21 in the last two minutes of the show there are two different pieces that play. The first one plays when Rock Lee introduces himself and the other one plays as Neji confronts Sasuke. I think the first one is Rock Lee's theme since it does seem to play whenever Rock Lee enters the fray(although I have no way of confirming this) and I've no idea about the name of the second piece but it also plays throughout numerous episodes that I have seen(I'm upto about ep 80).

I think the exact time is something like 19:00 onwards until the end of the episode if that is any help. Thanks in advance, any help is much appreciated.

regards
Zapp


----------



## Yutyisam (May 7, 2005)

umm i was wondering what the song at the end of the naruto movie where the credits are playing is called?


----------



## Atlas (inactive) (May 11, 2005)

ok so i want to know what this one song is. its the one playing in the new "axe effect" body spray commercial. thats the commercial where the guy sprays it on, then a fly lands on him, then it gets eating by a frog, frog gets eating by old guy, old guy gets loved then dies, then worms gets lovin on his grave.


----------



## Kaeriuchi (May 26, 2005)

I too want to ask you if any of you know what this band/song is called. They did a remix of *Carl Orff's original "fortuna imperatrix mundi"*. They added drums and modern sounds to it. I haven't been able to find out...please tell me if anyone knows. ^^ The music is often used in movies for dramatic moments/battles.


----------



## Kusajishi (May 27, 2005)

hey im searching for the Hunter x hunter OST?s where can i find them?


----------



## Atlas (inactive) (May 27, 2005)

Kaeriuchi said:
			
		

> I too want to ask you if any of you know what this band/song is called. They did a remix of *Carl Orff's original "fortuna imperatrix mundi"*. They added drums and modern sounds to it. I haven't been able to find out...please tell me if anyone knows. ^^ The music is often used in movies for dramatic moments/battles.



i know of one, Enigma's "Modern Crusaders". Its prolly not the one your thinking of, but it might be


----------



## Kaeriuchi (May 29, 2005)

Atlas said:
			
		

> i know of one, Enigma's "Modern Crusaders". Its prolly not the one your thinking of, but it might be


Nope, that's not it.  It's practically the same song as Carl Orff's "fortuna imperatrix mundi" except it has disco sounds added into it. It was in an Evangelion amv (I think it was called Excalibur).
Thanks anyway though


----------



## akuma no omoigakenai saku (Jun 2, 2005)

> ok so i want to know what this one song is. its the one playing in the new "axe effect" body spray commercial. thats the commercial where the guy sprays it on, then a fly lands on him, then it gets eating by a frog, frog gets eating by old guy, old guy gets loved then dies, then worms gets lovin on his grave.



I checked it out on a few websites, and if I'm thinking of the right commercial, I think the song is called _L'Ascenceur_ by a band called Nova Tempo.  One of the search results said it was written specifically for the axe commercial, but I don't know if that's true.

..Actually, I don't know if anything I just said is true.  You just can't trust websites for song titles a lot of the time.


----------



## akuma no omoigakenai saku (Jun 2, 2005)

> I too want to ask you if any of you know what this band/song is called. They did a remix of Carl Orff's original "fortuna imperatrix mundi". They added drums and modern sounds to it. I haven't been able to find out...please tell me if anyone knows. ^^ The music is often used in movies for dramatic moments/battles.



I haven't heard it, but I looked around.  

I think it might be _O'fortuna_ by someone called Apotheosis.

If that isn't it, try searching for other remixes under the name _O'fortuna_ or _Carmina Burana_, which is the full piece that _imperiatrix_ comes from, I think.


----------



## Kaeriuchi (Jun 6, 2005)

akuma no omoigakenai saku said:
			
		

> I haven't heard it, but I looked around.
> 
> I think it might be _O'fortuna_ by someone called Apotheosis.


WOW, I think that might be it...when I google it they say it's the techno remix of Carl Orff's song, so it MUST be it.  Thank you so very much. I'll try to find a place to find it now.  Thank you ever so much! Rep for j00! XD


----------



## Dtothe3 (Jun 16, 2005)

"I aint missing you, since you've been gone..--.. No matter what, my friends say, i aint missing you (echo/back-up singers) Missing you"

These are the only lyrics to a song on the GTA:Vice City Soundtrack that i know.

If someone could identify the song i would be most grateful


----------



## akuma no omoigakenai saku (Jun 16, 2005)

John Waite - Missing You.

Never heard it and don't play the game, but that should be the song you are looking for.


----------



## KinKaze (Jul 9, 2005)

moe said:
			
		

> *Posted by naruto23:-*
> 
> *Casshern - The OST *
> 
> ...



Yo, I don't know If this would Help, But I Know The Artist and The Song Name for the OST, So The Main Soundtrack Of Casshern. (During The Action Parts of The Film)It's Performed by 'The Back Horn' and the song name Is called Requiem. 
[The Back Horn - Requiem]
I Have The Song, If you want It I Could Send It To You =P
Anyway hope That Will Help =P
Btw,This Song Really Rocks man!!!!!


----------



## Twizted (Jul 16, 2005)

@ Naruto23:

I also have the slow sad theme for Casshern that plays in the background during the ghost scenes and when Tetsuya is revived and injured....etc. It's called "The Last Day" I could send it to you as well. 

P.S. if you have any questions about the movie I'd be glad to help. Just PM me if you want.


----------



## Dragonzair (Jul 24, 2005)

Does anyone know the band who plays this song? Title would be good as well...


...

good lord, i forgot the lyrics...

it goes something like:

sometimes she's hot
sometimes she's..blah 
something like, "every other time"?

i hope that was a bit helpful


----------



## Twizted (Jul 25, 2005)

dragonzair said:
			
		

> Does anyone know the band who plays this song? Title would be good as well...
> 
> 
> ...
> ...



The only thing that I could come up with is this song: Two Headed Girl, by MoonGoddess. Check the lyrics out here to see if this is it: Sakura

If not then I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## Dragonzair (Jul 25, 2005)

no, its not it 
but thanks for trying, anyway ^__^
the song's kind of pop/punk and the ending of the chorus goes 'every other time'
then there's somw kind of  'nah nah nah' s...


----------



## Twizted (Jul 25, 2005)

I think I found it....*LFO* - Every Other Time

Lyrics here:


----------



## evilomens7 (Aug 2, 2005)

*Episode 43*

In episode 43 the fight between Ten Ten and Temari 6:32-8:22 into the episode their is a good song. It starts when Ten Ten goes to use the two special scrolls. Does anyone know what sond that is?


----------



## Nerf Herder (Aug 2, 2005)

*The Offspring* - Can't Repeat


----------



## chinaface (Aug 2, 2005)

What's the title of the song at the end of naruto episode 65?


----------



## Inochi no Fushigi (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm so confused as to what's going on in this thread. I thought we all PMed our requests to Moe, or something.

But that was then and this is now. And, according to "now", everyone's just posting their questions while others answer. That works for me. :0

This one's been bothering me for a while and I've been debating whether or not to put the question up here. After much searching and failing no matter what, I just gave up and came here.

The song is called "Sleep". I don't know who the artist is, and that's the information I'm looking for. I can't find the lyrics anywhere, either, so since I KNOW I got some of them wrong, please forgive me for it. There's just a bunch of parts I can't really understand, so I improvise or guess. (A lot of parts don't make sense to me, but I put them down anyway) Here's what I can get from the first half of the song by listening only:

_I know it's late
I shouldn't call at this hour
But yet, by fate, I need lips to devour
My nervous system is shut out, right
I won't sleep unless you

Sleep with me tonight
Dream with me tonight

I know it's late
We've known each other a while
I can't wait to see your twisted smile
Kindred spirit of candle light,
I won't sleep unless you

Sleep with me tonight
Dream with me tonight

In my thoughts, 'til my saint,
I'm so tired, but I faint
Sleep with me tonight
Sleep with me tonight

Drown out the machinery in my head
Bring your peace of mind to my hands
Without sleep, there are no dreams
Without dreams, we fall apart at the seams..._

That's the first half. Yeah, it's a long first half, but it's a somewhat long song. The full song is 4:14. If anyone would like to hear it, I can... uh... edit it to be about forty seconds long and send it to them. (This is just in case a full MP3 would not be allowed, or something.)

I'd really like to know who it's by, what album it came from, etc. I've been searching forever, and would like to check out more by the artist if possible.

I have another bit of information about that, though. After checking out more by Frou Frou, I decided to dig further into some Imogen Heap stuff (pre-Frou Frou albums) and came upon one titled "I Megaphone". As the last track, it had a song called "Sleep", and when I listened a tad closer; I found Imogen and this singer's singing styles are very similar. Whispery, breathed-out vocals... things like that. However, I couldn't find a sample of that song on Imogen's album, so I'm still lost. That's just a clue, just in case someone might need it.

Well, that's it. All help is appreciated. Thanks in advance to anyone.


----------



## DieZel (Aug 8, 2005)

Could that be Conjure One- Sleep?

Would be very happy if this is of any help to you.


----------



## Inochi no Fushigi (Aug 8, 2005)

*goes into a fangirl seizure* YES, THAT'S IT~!! Oh, THANK YOU. @_@ Now I can die happy.


----------



## Kuchiyose[NO]Jutsu (Aug 16, 2005)

do any of you know the song they sang in one of the Coca Cola commercials where these people were on the roof of the building and then this guy just starts singing and then all of them then starts singing with him. I've been trying to find it, but I don't know the name of the song and the lyrics as well. I'll try to see if I can see the comm. again and get parts of the song from it to make it a little easier.  Thanks!


----------



## RugaRell (Aug 24, 2005)

I looking for the name of the song from naruto its the opening theme song. starts at around episode 100 i think. 
ive dled nearly every naruto OST and cant find it anywere 
pls help  
ty


----------



## Cerias (Aug 28, 2005)

*song seeking*

hey this might be impossible to find out but anyway... in episode 123 @ (7:30-8:30) there is a song played by the piano. Does anyone know the name of it?...and where I could possibly find it?


----------



## jkingler (Sep 8, 2005)

XAMPP

That is an awesome video in the first place, but I MUST HAVE that song. And everything else by whoever does it. *Loves that song...*

PM me with the answer, of course, but post it here, too. I am sure someone else will like it as well


----------



## Shariyakugan (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm looking for the song wich is played a lot on the Episodes of hellsing.
It's the song that also gets played in episode 13 when alucard get's revived and after releases the seal on his powers. Please help me.
I'm searching for the name and whatsoever of the song cause i've been wanting to play it.
Also at the episode where Naruto and tsunade make the bet.
when they were making the bet a really cool music got played.
Rock music.
A lot of rep for the person that can find any info on the songs.


----------



## Black Swan (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm looking for the song that comes at the end of every episode flcl not the ending theme.  But there is a certain song that is always played at the climax of every episode.


----------



## Naruto Ann (Sep 21, 2005)

Episode 134, Naruto. There's a song playing in the background during the Sasuke/Naruto moments flashback. Pretty upbeat and positive with a more classic orchestra going on. Anyone know what the name of the song is and if it's available on OST3?

edit: it's called Hero, and it is on the OST3. Nevermind.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 26, 2005)

Does anybody remember that song on End Of Evangelion?  The Song goes like........

I Know......we cant forget the past.......we cant forget love and pride........but there something.........inside........tumbling down tumbling down tumbling down............

I WANT THAT SONG!!! Cant find it ANYWHERE!!!


----------



## akuma no omoigakenai saku (Sep 26, 2005)

@shadow:

Komm Susser Tod ("Come Sweet Death") ???

I'm not sure. I haven't heard the song or seen evangelion.

Just make sure it's the version from the anime, not a different version.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 27, 2005)

OH fuk YES! TY TY TY!!!! -goes to download somewhere over the rainbow-


----------



## Ruri (Sep 30, 2005)

Does anybody know the title of this song by Sinatra?   Here's a part of the chorus that I remember:

_"there's so many people who can talk and talk and just say nothing,
so I come back to my first note, as I must come back to you,
I will pour into that one note, all the love I feel for you"_

Thanks!


----------



## mow (Sep 30, 2005)

^ The one I know is _Antonio Carlos Jobim - One Note Samba_.


----------



## Ruri (Sep 30, 2005)

ooh, that's the one!  Thanks moe! :

I guess it was a cover - I'll go look for both versions then.


----------



## mow (Sep 30, 2005)

Anytime


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey guys I'm searching this song...I want to know from whem it is. I heard it a lot times but I dont know the artists

I got just the chorus:

If I could erase, everyone of my mistakes
Tell me would it make you wanna come over
And work this out with me
And now I'll do whatever it takes
Just meet me halfway
All I want is for you to come over
And work this out, work this out with me.......


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 1, 2005)

Artist: 112
Album : Pleasure & Pain
Song: My Mistakes


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey thank you very much dr. homo, reps for you


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 2, 2005)

Though you could've just googled it.. >.>


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 2, 2005)

that might be right, but check out my FC


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 3, 2005)

It would've taken you less time than to post a request onto this thread... u.u;;


----------



## Toklak (Oct 9, 2005)

*Song Episode 64 song*

Hi Its my first time posting here... well I was just wondering what that song was on episode 64 on Naruto(duh) when Shikamaru is fighting Temari in the Chuunin exam and there is this song when Shikamaru is complimenting the clouds. It's really difficult to explain the song but Ill try my best. By the way this song plays on a couple of episodes after but I hear this song first on episode 64. Basically all I can say about this song is that it has a person whistling and I guess some sort of techno beat but not much happening. Kind of a relaxing and kind of joking around kind of song? The song appears twice on that episode and I LOVE it for some reason. It appears on around 5:47 and 20:03. Can someone pleeeeease tell me the name of that song i absolutely must know the name of the song! Thank you soooooooo much!


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 9, 2005)

I don't think this is the correct thread for that, this is for music out of Naruto, really.. >.>


----------



## Toklak (Oct 9, 2005)

Oops sorry... I was just tihnking because its says official whats that song thread..... well if thats the case can you please tell me where I can post ?


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Oct 20, 2005)

Does someone know the name of the new Bleach theme? It really rocks my socks ^~


----------



## HooTT (Oct 20, 2005)

Naruto Song???
Okay whats that song on episode 145 of naruto about 7 minutes into the episode..its in several previous episodes but 145 is the last one i watched


----------



## mow (Oct 20, 2005)

Check this thread for your Naruto OST needs =]


----------



## Sasuke U. (Oct 23, 2005)

*...*

I heard alot of good songs in the Naruto show... is there a site to get those songs in?


----------



## Catatonik (Oct 25, 2005)

>.O

nevermind.


----------



## xmelissax (Oct 26, 2005)

the song from grind is called seeing red-the unwritten law


----------



## vinchan (Oct 29, 2005)

santosj said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a song that starts off with the girl talking about how she wants to know what she did wrong in the relationship and how she wants the guy back then it turns into singing. It is a pop song and fairly new.



Could it be Never Ever by All Saints? That song starts with a girl talking like:


*Spoiler*: _Talks_ 



A few questions that I need to know
how you could ever hurt me so
I need to know what I've done wrong
and how long it's been going on
Was it that I never paid enough attention?
Or did I not give enough affection?
Not only will your answers keep me sane
but I'll know never to make the same mistake again
You can tell me to my face or even on the phone
You can write it in a letter, either way, I have to know
Did I never treat you right?
Did I always start the fight?
Either way, I'm going out of my mind
all the answers to my questions
I have to find




Then the singing starts.


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 29, 2005)

Where can I find the new Bleach OSTs, and the others?


----------



## Atreyu (Oct 29, 2005)

i was woundring about this old song!

"I like to move it move"
i think form 80s? or early 90s, not sure, but its funky


----------



## tuaamin13 (Oct 29, 2005)

Atreyu said:
			
		

> i was woundring about this old song!
> 
> "I like to move it move"
> i think form 80s? or early 90s, not sure, but its funky



That song is definitely on DDR Max (1st one).  I found it while I was looking for "Dream a Dream" by Captain Jack


----------



## 'RoP' (Oct 29, 2005)

> Could it be Never Ever by All Saints? That song starts with a girl talking like:



I dont think its that, never ever is really old.




> Dream a Dream" by Captain Jack



wtf ??? you listen to that ...did ya heard, he died last week


----------



## vinchan (Oct 30, 2005)

RoP said:
			
		

> I dont think its that, never ever is really old.



Oh! I just read the question again, didn't remember that he said it's relatively new.  Blame my goldfish memory. Lol.


----------



## Otokomae (Nov 1, 2005)

aright, i wanna know the ew intro name properly, this has probably been disucussed before so i apologize. also does anyone have any idea when it will come out? thanks


----------



## mow (Nov 1, 2005)

Otokomae said:
			
		

> aright, i wanna know the ew intro name properly, this has probably been disucussed before so i apologize. also does anyone have any idea when it will come out? thanks



I'm not quite sure really (not an anime watcher), but post in this thread for and TO & Axass will help you. =]


----------



## dream00 (Nov 1, 2005)

There's a reggae-ish/hip-hopish song by Reel 2 Real called I like to move it
That may be it.  Lyrics:

*Spoiler*: __ 




I like to move it, move it
Ya like to ("Move it")

I like to move it, move it
I like to move it, move it
I like to move it, move it
Ya like to ("Move it")

I like to move it, move it
I like to move it, move it
I like to move it, move it
Ya like to ("Move it")

All girls all over the world,
original Mad Stuntman pon ya case man!
I love how all girls a move them body,
and when ya move ya body, and move it,
nice and sweet and sexy, alright!

Woman ya cute, and you don't need no make up,
original cute body you a mek man mud up.
Woman ya cute, and you don't need no make up,
original cute body you a mek man mud up.

Woman! Physically fit, physically fit,
physically, physically, physically fit
Woman! Physically fit, physically fit,
physically, physically, physically fit

Woman! Ya nice, sweet, fantastic
Big ship on de ocean that a big titanic
Woman! Ya nice, sweet, energetic
Big ship on de ocean that a big titanic
Woman! Ya nice, sweet, fantastic
Big ship on de ocean that a big titanic
Woman! Ya nice, sweet, energetic
Big ship on de ocean that a big titanic

I like to move it, move it
I like to move it, move it
I like to move it, move it
Ya like to ("Move it")

I like to move it, move it
I like to move it, move it
I like to move it, move it
Ya like to ("Move it")


----------



## Kyo-kun (Nov 1, 2005)

I like Scars By Papa Roach, Helena By My Chemical Romance, Speed by Analog Fish Haruka Kanata, Sadness into Kindness, and Sugar We're Goin Down By Fallout Boy


----------



## Otokomae (Nov 1, 2005)

thanks a lot moe! arigato gozaimasu!


----------



## Larethian (Nov 13, 2005)

Hey there, does anybody know what's that song in the Sony Bravia tv set commercial with colourful rubber balls bouncing down the street? I like it very much but i don't have any idea...

EDIT: Got it now it's Jose Gonzales "Heartbeat". Sorry a mistake occured


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Nov 14, 2005)

Hrm, Im not sure if this is where I should ask, and Im pretty sure no one will have any idea of the song title. But its a commerical and I think its for virizon wireless. Theres these two guys on stage at a concert and the songs rap I suppose. Anyway it shows all the people in the concert and in the middle is a woman in her kitchen getting some milk, then like a guy in a bathtub, ect. Any idea what the song is?


----------



## Raper (Nov 15, 2005)

just wondering if anyone knew what the new ending song is called?


----------



## Raper (Nov 16, 2005)

oops sorry, i should've described it more...it's the new ending to the current naruto episodes...the japanese version, not the cartoon network naruto series...it starts off with a childhood pic of sakura & ino?!?! can any1 help me out?

i'm trying to figure out what the song is called or if any1 knows where i can find it?


----------



## mow (Nov 16, 2005)

No clue mate; however do post your question in this thread for and TO & Axass will help you. =]


----------



## Raper (Nov 17, 2005)

thanks for you help =)


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Nov 27, 2005)

I need to know what song is used in the Bravo LCD tv commercial. You know, the one with all the coloured balls bouncing down the streets of San Francisco. It sounds like Mark Kozelek so it might be Sun Kil Moon or The Red House Painters. I need to find out what song it is. And if you have it I'd be happy to have it.


----------



## Larethian (Nov 28, 2005)

SimpatiK said:
			
		

> I need to know what song is used in the Bravo LCD tv commercial. You know, the one with all the coloured balls bouncing down the streets of San Francisco. It sounds like Mark Kozelek so it might be Sun Kil Moon or The Red House Painters. I need to find out what song it is. And if you have it I'd be happy to have it.



Heh all you had to do was to look at the top of this page i was searching for this song as you. Now i know it's Jose Gonzales "Heartbeats"


----------



## kaibani (Nov 28, 2005)

hey um does anyone know the song in the part in the naruto movie where kakashi beats that guy down saying how a ninja must have taijutsu and stuff? thanks.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Nov 29, 2005)

Larethian said:
			
		

> Heh all you had to do was to look at the top of this page i was searching for this song as you. Now i know it's Jose Gonzales "Heartbeats"




Oh >_< I looked through the posts but I must've missed your post.. Thanks for the help though


----------



## Ha-ri (Dec 21, 2005)

Whats the name of the song when Kira is lunching Freedom into space so he can get Strike Freedom?


----------



## hangi (Dec 21, 2005)

I search the 6th opening song in naruto..... can anyone help me to find it?


----------



## mow (Dec 21, 2005)

=





			
				Ha-ri said:
			
		

> Whats the name of the song when Kira is lunching Freedom into space so he can get Strike Freedom?



I have no clue, but ask someone in the Gundam SEED FC. You're bound to find it =]



			
				hangi said:
			
		

> I search the 6th opening song in naruto..... can anyone help me to find it?



I think that the main website should have it on. If not; try posting about it inthis thread =]


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Dec 24, 2005)

Ack its a song i heard at work last night, i asked Andy the DJ what it was and he said something like 'I Like Love', but ive searched Limewire for it and it doesnt come up with anything.

Im not too sure what the lyrics are eiuther though =/ Its a danc esong and its something like

'I like love...YEAH!' over and over again, or it could be
'I love you..YEAH!'


----------



## Ha-ri (Dec 24, 2005)

What the song in bleach where it sounds like a black women?


----------



## google123 (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm looking for the song with the lyrics "Natural lover, natural gambler," one of my best friends wants it.


----------



## Jonas (Dec 30, 2005)

What's that song that plays in the end of the movie "Leon" (about that girl and the hitman)? Craig David has used that melody as a cover one of his songs!


----------



## csmsnvgriff (Jan 1, 2006)

*Whats this song?*

Its the ending of the eppsode of 139 (Orochimaru's Lair) and all I have is the lyrics. The begining song of the epp. is No boy no cry. 

These are the lyrics. 

"One by one, as I look back at my memories...I thought I knew everything, but I was a fool. Faded words, were left right at my side. Nights without answers...One blade of warmpth... Longing from aFar... We just keep repeating this cycle. That's why I am alive. I embrace them with my hands, Dropletts of time. I softly grasp them... Forgotten memories... Lost words... Yeah, yeah... Yeah, yeah... I'll take these thoughts and... "

I was wanting to know the name and if where I can download it. Or just the name is at all possable. It wont get out of my head!


----------



## naruto_bg (Jan 7, 2006)

hangi said:
			
		

> I search the 6th opening song in naruto..... can anyone help me to find it?


The track u want its "No Boy No cry" u can download it from  NF


----------



## Kitty (Jan 7, 2006)

There are these 2 trance songs I used to hear very often on the local dance station before it got replaced:

The first one had lyrics that went: "Let's get it on...come a little closer...let me touch you in those sexy places...Lets get it on...come a little faster..."

Something like that.

The second one had lyrics that went: "Maybe we can be lovers tonight...while the moon is bright...keep up this masqeurade...maybe you can come  home with me...I can guaruntee...this will be a fantasy..."


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 7, 2006)

There is this song I have been looking for through my whole life, it's a classical song, so I don't think you guys might know it or remember it. I first heard it while on the plane back when I was young [7-9 ?], and I don't remember the lyrics well [the bottom is not exactly the lyrics, but how I remembered the song], but it was done by a male, nationality is unclear to me...It sound like one of those music done by Elton John or Billy Joel, though I'm not sure if it's them:

"A ho heartbreak, hearrrrtbreak, don't speak to me, cause I don't need goodnight. I don't need, [I don't, I don't],  I don't need, [I don't I don't], I don't need, [I don't I don't], hey hey heeeeeey! A ho heartbreak, hearrrrtbreak, don't speak to me, cause I don't need goodnight.


----------



## akuma no omoigakenai saku (Jan 9, 2006)

I've never heard of the songs in the last 2 posts, so I can't be sure about any of this, but:

@Kitty: Think the 1st one might be "Let's Get It On" by Lucas Prata and the other one might be "Masquerade" by Science.

@dimezanime17:  Probably "Goodbye Heartache" by The Lighthouse Family.  It's definitely not classical though (Dang young'uns  )

Once again, I've never heard of any of these songs or bands, so I can't guarantee that I'm right.

BTW, even though I was bored silly and just looking for something to do for a few minutes, it doesn't mean my services are free.  I'll have my assistant PM you to arrange a payment schedule.  Let's not get the courts involved people.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 14, 2006)

Dude, I FUCKING LOVE YOU! You do not know how mych thankful I am!! I would so kiss your ass at the moment!!P I HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR THAT SONG THROUGh MY WHOLE LIFE! THAT IS THE FREAKING SONG! You are soooooooooo damn good!! Hmm, sounds alittle different then I remembered, but it is the song!!!!!!!!!!!!! Was there another version or remix?

EDIT: Was it "Heartache" or "Heartbreak", cause I got "Heartbreak".lol


----------



## mattjh (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi, can someone tell me the name of the song from when Neji does his Divine Punishment in episode 163? It's the same one when Lee fights Gaara.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jan 16, 2006)

Whats the song in Kingdom Hearts in teh character intros? also whats the song in the baseball episode of soutpath during teh credits?


----------



## Tora Boys and Ino Girls (Jan 19, 2006)

I have three songs which I like but know not the titles of.

The first is a Reggie/Hip-hop crossbreed with the following choruses :

[lyrics] Fat boy go 'round and 'round

Spin yo' head a-round'a

Sometimes I put yo' down but

Big boy don't lost yo' grammer

I hear de things I sayin'

I see de things I doin'

Come over here fat boy

I'm only here for you'a [lyrics]

-and this one in between-

[lyrics] Heeeeeyyy Fat Boooooooy

I wanna make you smiiiiiiile

Heeeeyyy Big Booooooy

Come play with me for awhiiiiiiiile [/lyrics]

The beat is very fast (light speed by Reggie standards) With two tones of what sounds like a synthetic sound, as well as traditional drums (likely synthetic too) deeper in the background as well as a brief jam on what I believe is a type of metal Caribbean drum inbetween verses.

I want to find out the artists who did this song and the song's exact name.
 If possible, the name of the album would be nice.

The second is the song played during the credits of the _Rebirth_ half of Neon Genesis Evangelion: Death and Rebirth. To be more specific, this song begins in the last scene of Rebirth where the white enhanced eva's are flying around Asuka in a circle, just like that of vultures, the song begins to play, and then the credits roll and the song continues.  I need to know the name of the song, the artists behind it, and hopefully a hint or two as to where I could purchase a CD with a good version of this song in it that will play on my American CD players.

The third should be the easiest to identify. It is a Led Zeppelin song, one of their hits to be exact.  I don't have time to identify the exact lyrics, but it has a strong gothic air consisting of mostly acustic guitar and it is one of the longer ones. Basically it is sung in first person about a man telling his girlfriend  about his plans to break up with and leave her with certain seasonal changes occur.
The rythmn of the guitar during the chorus, which is where the otherwise slow haunting beat pick up speed and intensity, went something smacking of this:

Duh duh duh duuuh duh - DUH - duh duh duh duuh duh - DUH

I just need to know the official name of the song for this one.


----------



## CDRH (Jan 21, 2006)

Hi guys, i'm looking for a melody from naruto.
I've listened to the 3 naruto OSTs, but i don't remember ever hearing this particular song that i want. It's a melody played with a flute and a guitar (well that what it sounds like to me). I remember two times that i heard it in the series. One is in episode 40. During the battle between Zaku and Shino. Zaku gets a flashback from when he first met Orochimaru. It's playing during the flashback.



The other time i remember it was in episode 91. When Jiraiya is talking to Tsunade. (about not betraying konoha)...



So, anyone know this song? i might have missed it on the OSTs, but i remember listening to all 3 plus the one from the first movie and i still didn't find it. Is it anywhere, please tell me.


----------



## Bshj (Jan 22, 2006)

Jonas said:
			
		

> What's that song that plays in the end of the movie "Leon" (about that girl and the hitman)? Craig David has used that melody as a cover one of his songs!


 
Not 100% sure but i think the one your talking about is shape of my heart by sting


----------



## mow (Feb 15, 2006)

Guys, all Naruto OST related questions should be posted in the Post All "What Soundtrack / Song...?" Questions Here! thread. You'll have a better chance of finding the track you want there


----------



## Schwarzwald (Mar 1, 2006)

I have absolutely no idea what this song is called...I'm terrible with lyrics so good luck with this one. I came from a hard rock station (Alice in Chains, Soundgarden, Metallica, Nirvana, Seether basically that kind of genre)

All I remember about the song was the words at the end of a phrase

"As my sanity walks away" It might of been walking away but it was definitely sanity walking away or walks away...

as I said good luck and thanks in advance


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 2, 2006)

THIS IS AN EMERGENCY!! Does anyone know the instrumentals that were used in the *last* minutes of Game's "300 bars and running" track?


----------



## nimrod (Mar 3, 2006)

can someone help me find this song?
it's on Shaman king so it won't be tough to find...
It says 
look before you , look behind...and then something else and then...Shaman King!
it's the one used in the start of the show...the one that has a rock approach
can someone tell me the title please?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2006)

Oh, I used to know that one by heart. 

Look around you, look beyond
You could make an unbreakable bond
The world around you is not what it seems
It's only real beyond your wildest dreams

So many things I never did see
So many choices falling on me
Could it be my destiny
To be Shaman King?


----------



## little nin (Mar 4, 2006)

MOE! i have the song on my pc!
Casshern Trailer Theme - Back Horn Requiem
thats what its called. ill try to find a link for you later.


----------



## little nin (Mar 4, 2006)

just add me on msn and i'll send it to you instead
natuk201@hotmail.com
after that we shall not speak again  on msn anyway


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 4, 2006)

Can somebody please find my song?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 15, 2006)

I seriously need this song.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 15, 2006)

Then go luck for it yourself, lazy bastard.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm not being a lazy bastard. Just don't recognize a beat that I heard. I know the source, I gave that info, but I want the original score in itself.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 15, 2006)

You know what, I took you advice and actually searched, it turns out that there were others asking the same question. So I checked out the responses that was giving to them, and it seems that there are actually nice people besides the ones we got here CAS. 

"The Ecstasy of Gold" by Ennio Morricone


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey, my advice got you that song, didn't it?


----------



## Evil_ciller (Mar 20, 2006)

okay i have only seen the music video and i don't know the titel or the group.
but it from like...2002-2003 and was show a lot on Mtv. 
The song is called something like "save me" or "Rescue me", 
or something like that i think.It is a woman singit all the 
lyric and there is a lot of "aaah" in a nice way after the songs name.
it is some kind of techno. Trance, dance, house style.
i will now try to tell what is going on in the video.
at the start of the song you hear "Outer Space" by Bernard 
Herrmannhow did the music for the movie The Day the Earth 
Stood Still.then this guy goes in to a comic store and he is reading a 
comic and is having 3-D glasses on.
He see thes girls in like 50-60's science fiction costume whit big, plastic helmets.
There is a girl sitting in/on a martini glassand is trying 
to get away from a tentecal(?) monster. a African -American 
is looking at him from the counter and they guy is looking 
a bit irritated or somthing like that at here and he starts 
to chew a chewing gum that came with the comic. he blows 
a bubbel and he gets a big pink, plastic globe that it is 
transparent soo you see the guys face all the time that is 
over his head and he is frighten *and starts to run (*this im not sure of)
Then at the end there is a big crowd of men and women whit 
pink plastic globe over ther heads and you see thes giant 
girls in 50-60's science fiction costume and then it end. 
soo does anybody know what im talkig about?
please i love this song and i would like too hear it again.


----------



## Hokage-of-my-hood (Mar 20, 2006)

There's this song, I saw in a "chicken little" (the movie) commercial. It had something like this.

"Mai la hee"
"Mai la ha"
"Mai la a"
"Mai la a-a"

and then something bla bla and then this

"no mai no mai yay"
"no mai no mai yay"

I know this isnt really much to specify, but if u could, can anyone please tell me the name of this song.


----------



## Evil_ciller (Mar 21, 2006)

delet this part please


----------



## less (Mar 21, 2006)

Hokage-of-my-hood said:
			
		

> There's this song, I saw in a "chicken little" (the movie) commercial. It had something like this.
> 
> "Mai la hee"
> "Mai la ha"
> ...


That would "Dragostea Din Tei" by O-Zone. You're welcome


----------



## nelvlo (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey, i have recently watched naruto up to 144 and i would like to no wat is the ED of it, thx in advance.


----------



## Baki (Mar 22, 2006)

Can someone please help me find the lyrics for the song "Remove yourself" by Candiria? i've been trying to find them for quite a while, now. 

Thanks in advance  !


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 25, 2006)

I'm looking for what I think to be a Black Sabbath song, or atleast Ozzy is singing it, the intro somewhat reminded of the one for 'Born To Be Wild' and the only lyrics I can recall is one line with something sound like 'with my life'.

If someone could tell me which song this is, I would be quite grateful.


----------



## nelvlo (Mar 25, 2006)

nm i found it its speed by analog fish, 10 ED


----------



## DemonDog (Mar 27, 2006)

cool songs


----------



## mr_yenz (Mar 27, 2006)

What's that song that goes like:

"I was checking you out
but you didn't even know
that I was around"

My friend has been singing for AGES... and yeah. Thanks in advance~!


----------



## jkingler (Mar 27, 2006)

Quesh - Candy Girl

Google ftw.


----------



## ANBUKakashi (Apr 4, 2006)

Old Godzilla was hopping around
Tokyo city like a big playground
When suddenly Batman burst from the shade
And hit Godzilla with a Batgrenade

if any of you get this, you rule!


----------



## little nin (Apr 4, 2006)

i must not rule 
i would be interested to see who gets it though


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 4, 2006)

There ya go.


----------



## ANBUKakashi (Apr 4, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke, you are absolutely correct. Congrats! It is The Ultimate Showdown of Ultimate Destiny by Lemon Demon.


----------



## Jonas (Apr 18, 2006)

name of this song?? 

Link removed


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 18, 2006)

Sounds like something from the Matrix...


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 19, 2006)

It is:

Rob Dougan- "Clubbed To Death"


----------



## blinkc123 (Apr 20, 2006)

Whats the name of the new naruto theme song?


----------



## Kishimoto Masashi (Apr 24, 2006)

*does any one know the outros*

yea does an one know that outro to naruto where the setting is the beach and it starts off "i believe your promise it's hard to give me courage"


----------



## Kishimoto Masashi (Apr 24, 2006)

nvm i found it it's for any one who wanted to know the song here it is 
Ryuusei Shooting Star by Tia

I believe your promise
it's too hard to give me courage
always I feel it the precious time seeing you...

tachidomatta kado ni
asu e mukau kaze wo kanjiteta
machi no akari hoshikuzu mitai ni
futari tsutsumu kedo
sorezore ni chigau kagayaki ga aru to
warau kimi ga ichiban mabushiku mieru yo

kimi wa ryuusei no you ni
kodoku na tsubame no you ni
yoru no yami wo kirisaki yukeru hazu
tokei jikake no hibi ni
nagasaresou na toki wa
wasurenaide hitori ja nai koto

jibunrashisa nante
kangaetemo imi nante nai ne
donna toki mo kimi wa kimi dakara
ari no mama de ite
poketto no naka wo karappo ni shite mo
daiji na mono wa hidari no mune ni nokotteru

yume wa ryuusei no you ni
ameagari no niji no you ni
kono kokoro ni hikari wo tsuretekuru
nayami tsuzukeru koto ga
hitotsu no kotae ni naruyo
gomakashitari shinai to chikau no

naniga machigatte ita no darou
naniga machigatte inai no darou
sonna toki wa sora ni te wo nobashite
motto takaku ryoute wo hirogete
motto motto takaku kitto sou tsukameru
mugen na kimi no mirai

toki wa ryuusei no you ni
nagaku hikaru o wo hiki
matatakuma ni kakenukete yuku kara
nidoto modoranai kyou wo
ima to mukiau tsuyosa wo
akirametari shinai to chikau no

here's english translation

I believe your promise
it's too hard to give me courage
always I feel it the precious time seeing you...

Stood on that corner
I felt the winds that were heading for tomorrow
The city's lights were like stardust 
It wraps the two people together
But each of them have a different shine 
Your laughing is the brightest to me.

You are like a shining star. 
Like a lonely bird. 
We can go through the darkness of the night. 
In the cracks of the block
The times it looks like it's about to flow away
Don't forget that you aren't alone

Uniqueness, 
Even if I think about it, it has no meaning
Because whenever it is, you are always yourself
Even if your pockets empty, 
The most imporatnt thing is in your left chest.

A dream is like a shooting star
Like a rainbow when the rain stops
It brings light into my heart
Things I continue to be troubled by, 
All are solved with one answer
I won't lie

I wonder what's correct
I wonder what's not correct
During those times, raise your hands to the sky
Raise both your hands higher into the air
Higher and Higher, hopefully, you can grasp it
Your limitless future

Time is like a shooting star
It shines for a long time
It will come by strongly again 
Today, which will never come twice
I won't give up.


----------



## Atreyu (Apr 26, 2006)

[x-raws]​_Ohran​_High​_School​_Host​_Club​_-​_04​_[640x480​_WMV9][2642CB3C].avi

whats this song?


----------



## Hansel (Apr 26, 2006)

K this one will be hard.  Sorry I don't have a clip of it, but if any of you used to watch the Tom Green show it plays on one of his episodes.  He's playing it from his cd player in the episode where he runs around soccer games stealing the balls from the players.

It's actually a melody but it's so damn catchy.  If I can find a clip of it I'll put it up.  If any of you know the name of the song please tell me i've been trying to find it for so long now.

edit:
trailer

Whatever the song is that he's playing there.  Oh god if somebody knows it please tell me.


----------



## shinobiroronoa (Apr 26, 2006)

*The song at the end of the Itachi-Kakashi Battle*

I know this song is used a lot, but its a place it kinda stands out. And i dunno the name. Ok, so, the song is right after itachi uses Mangekyou Sharingan, and plays until right before the switchover to the Kakashi-Jiraiya scene. Its some type of battle music.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 26, 2006)

If it's not on any of the OST, it isn't out yet.


----------



## Darth Judicar (Apr 27, 2006)

I've been watching Advent Children and there's two songs I'm curious about:

1.) What's the song that plays when Reno lashes out at Yazoo with his electric rod then the Reno vs. Yazoo, Rude vs. Loz starts.

2.) What's the song that plays during Cloud's leap to Bahamut Sin? It's when he's springing toward it while getting boosts by the gang. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Atreyu (Apr 29, 2006)

Atreyu said:
			
		

> Episode 3 V2
> 
> whats this song?



anyone has any idea?

i do know that the band i korean, but name of the band and song? anyone plz?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 29, 2006)

-yawns-

Post All "What Soundtrack / Song...?" Questions Here!


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (May 5, 2006)

Can somebody tell the name of the song that kicks in at 3:14 minutes, from the song, _*"Immortal Technique - Belly Of The Beast"*_?


----------



## Atreyu (May 11, 2006)

Atreyu said:
			
		

> Mirror
> 
> whats this song?



can someone PLEASE identify this?


----------



## hyfc17 (May 11, 2006)

i am trying to find the song tt sumaru from the star village in naruto n his mom sang during episodes 180+.. the song often haf the word summer star


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 16, 2006)

oK, I got an important song to ask!

What is that song by a teen pop group or something, if I remember correctly, that goes like:

"If you have a problem, know that I'll be there for you" (after the comma is a guess). I know it'll be hard to go on that without a beat or anything, but it's all I got. I thought it was by the A*teens, but I checked the samples to their albums and it's not them.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 16, 2006)

Nevermind. It's Play "Us against the world". I just searched and found it. I swear I am turning gay! Why is it that girl songs are the ones I remember the most from my childhood?!!!!


----------



## Sayo (May 20, 2006)

--------------->>> *Need this song plz* <<<-------------
If you know the series samurai champloo you might remember the rap song they played in the far end of the last episode showing all the people who worked along on the subs and crap, now i need this song, any1 have it for me or atleast a name. .  thnx~​
it wasnt in the ost.


----------



## naruto_bg (May 25, 2006)

can somebody tell me the titles of the following tracks :
1st - Naruto episod #91 time : 03.05 - 04.32
2nd - The same ep (#91) time : 09.36 - 10.48  
pls post their names here if u know em. I'll be very greadful


----------



## Vicious ♥ (May 25, 2006)

Son_Pan said:
			
		

> whats this song!
> 
> 
> This beat is! automatic, supersonic, hypnotic, funky fresh, work my body, so melodic, this beat rolls right through my chest, everybody, ma and papi ,come to party, work ya body, work ya body. :music



Missy Elliot and Ciara.. forgot the song name.


----------



## sasukescherryblossom (May 27, 2006)

The song's name is 1, 2 Step


----------



## Uzumaki Ryu (May 30, 2006)

Hi its my first time on the forum and I was wondering, does anyone know the name of the song in episode 95-96 in Naruto just as the three sannin summon their summons. It starts at about 19:37. This has been bothering me for a while. Thanks


----------



## timpter (May 31, 2006)

K i've been lookin for this song for a couple of days now, i think the only place ive heard it on was the radio. Anyhoo, Its a new song but it starts with the old godzilla theme at the beginning.  Thats really all i know about it, it may be some kinda remix of the orginal, not to sure.  Anyway, any help with this would be great, Thx abunch


----------



## knivesx187 (May 31, 2006)

anyone know the song that was played in episode episode 127/128 of naruto?
it was the song that was played while kimmimaro was trapped under sand and he was reminsicing about orochimaru and himself. it was also the song that was played before sauske had the flashback about itachi and the fall of the uchiha


----------



## bentoboxrox (Jun 3, 2006)

Sorry if this is a repost, as I have tried using the search multiple times. Can someone give me the artist and title of the current Naruto ending? Thank you


----------



## Uzumaki Ryu (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm not positive but I think the current ending is Parade by CHABA.
     I might be wrong, but I think thats it.


----------



## naruto_bg (Jun 6, 2006)

Uzumaki Ryu said:
			
		

> Hi its my first time on the forum and I was wondering, does anyone know the name of the song in episode 95-96 in Naruto just as the three sannin summon their summons. It starts at about 19:37. This has been bothering me for a while. Thanks


I think the song that u're asking for is "Sarutobi" 13th track of OST #3.



			
				knivesx187 said:
			
		

> anyone know the song that was played in episode episode 127/128 of naruto?
> it was the song that was played while kimmimaro was trapped under sand and he was reminsicing about orochimaru and himself. it was also the song that was played before sauske had the flashback about itachi and the fall of the uchiha



I've been searching for that song too, but it seems that the full version of it isn't out yet.
Very disapointing...  



			
				bentoboxrox said:
			
		

> Sorry if this is a repost, as I have tried using the search multiple times. Can someone give me the artist and title of the current Naruto ending? Thank you


The current ending of Naruto is "Akeboshi - Yellow moon"


----------



## Siempre (Jun 26, 2006)

ANBUKakashi said:
			
		

> Old Godzilla was hopping around
> Tokyo city like a big playground
> When suddenly Batman burst from the shade
> And hit Godzilla with a Batgrenade
> ...




 Lemon Demon: The Ultimate Showdown of Ultimate Destiny
They have more awesome songs like: Pumpkin Pie and Dance like an Idiot, I've Got Some Falling To Do and Your Evil Shadow Has a Cup of Tea.

I rule...


----------



## Siempre (Jun 26, 2006)

I saw this song posted a while ago, I was wondering if anyone found out who sang it. It's the reason I joined this forum. I'm certain it was on a mixed dance album in the mid to early 90's because I owned it and my friends and I used to listen to it. Now the album has been lost in time and I want to hear the song again. I'd like to know exactly what dance mix album that was too. 
I really hope someone can find this!!
Thanks so much!!!

lyrics] Fat boy go 'round and 'round

Spin yo' head a-round'a

Sometimes I put yo' down but

Big boy don't lost yo' grammer

I hear de things I sayin'

I see de things I doin'

Come over here fat boy

I'm only here for you'a [lyrics]

-and this one in between-

[lyrics] Heeeeeyyy Fat Boooooooy

I wanna make you smiiiiiiile

Heeeeyyy Big Booooooy

Come play with me for awhiiiiiiiile


----------



## Lightning (Jul 31, 2006)

For anyone who saw fast and furious tokyo drift, this song wasnt on the soundtrack, but what was the song when sean first came into the garage where everyone dances and ppl drift with twinkie in the hulk car and the start of the song sounded like it was the beeping of an alarm clock. The song was also in the tokyo drift trailer on the movie's official site. If someone could tell me what that song was that would be great! thanks.

byakugansan


----------



## shadowwolf (Aug 3, 2006)

what about "ment to be"?! I have no idea what bang plays it!


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 8, 2006)

This question is for anyone who like the music from Lord of The Rings.

In The Return of the King, after the battle at Minas Tirith, there's a song playing in the backgroun when Aragorn is healing Eowyn. What's the name of that song?


----------



## myle (Aug 8, 2006)

What is the song which we hear in naruto 182 episode and talks about a star?


----------



## Lightning (Aug 23, 2006)

whats the song in the second bleach intro?


----------



## false-image (Aug 27, 2006)

byakugansan said:
			
		

> whats the song in the second bleach intro?



It's called UVERworld by D-tecnolife  

Does anyone know what that OST song that plays when Itachi is explaining the Uchiha fan to Sasuke is called?  It was in episode 129.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 27, 2006)

If you've already consulted the existing OST's and it's not on it, chances are you'll have to wait till the next one(s).


----------



## false-image (Aug 27, 2006)

Ok.  Thanks!


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 28, 2006)

In episode 5, on Cowboy Bebop, what was the name of that song playing at the end where Spike was falling from the clock tower after his fight with Vicious?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 28, 2006)

Can you explain what it sounds like? I have all the OSTs, but I haven't seen CB in a looooooooong time. Is it one of the jazz-songs, or?


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 28, 2006)

^It's kind of a soft song that's played on piano. There's also a women singing in the background.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 28, 2006)

Only piano and vocals, no sax, percussion or what ever?

Does it sound somewhat French what they're singing, in a kind of choir-like way?


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 28, 2006)

If I recall correctly, I think it was only piano.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 28, 2006)

No problem.


----------



## Aikairi (Sep 2, 2006)

Does anyone know the name of the song played after Gai was told Lee wouldn?t be able to fight anymore. If you have the video, it?s starts right after 15:10. It sounds like a soft flute and guitar strings.
\\It's on episode 50.


----------



## Unorthodox (Sep 3, 2006)

Aikairi said:
			
		

> Here



_Fool enough to almost be it. Cool enough to not quite see it.
And old enough to always feel it, always old I'll always feel it.
No more promise, no more sorrow. No longer will I follow.
Can anybody hear me? I Just Want To Be...Me.
When I can...I will. Try to understand, that when I can...
...I will..._


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 9, 2006)

Can someone tell me what the name of the song that's playin in the background of this video is?

Twised Transistor.

I think this thread should be stickied, cuz I hate lookin for it all the time.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 25, 2006)

Anyone tell me the song playing during the Ryu & Ken vs. Bison in SFII Animated Movie?

Akatsuki Safari

Help would be appreciated.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 26, 2006)

Triggerhappy69 said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me what the name of the song that's playin in the background of this video is?
> 
> Ouran OP
> 
> I think this thread should be stickied, cuz I hate lookin for it all the time.


Check the description.


----------



## Ha-ri (Nov 16, 2006)

Would anyone know the name of this song: *Link Removed*


----------



## Fonster Mox (Nov 16, 2006)

Ha-ri said:


> Would anyone know the name of this song: *Link Removed*


I googled the lyrics and found this:

Link removed

Could that be it?


----------



## Ha-ri (Nov 16, 2006)

Why thank you very much!


----------



## blueradio (Nov 16, 2006)

Does Anyone know the song that goes 

"Every move you make , Everybreath you take, I'll be watching you"

Song title and Artist?
I can't think of it.


----------



## miyuna (Dec 10, 2006)

*Naruto Background Music...?*

Hi, I'm looking for the name & artist of a specific background music played in Naruto.  It is played many times through out the series but the most prominent one would be in Eps 42 (_The Best Battle is ... All right, Damn it!!_) starting time at 16:32/23:04.  I even bought Naruto OST 1-3 but none of the OST contains that specific background music.  If anyone knows of the music I'm talking about I would greatly appreciate any info ^_^  Many thanks in advance~!!

-Miyuna


----------



## 2D (Dec 29, 2006)

Odes anyone know what  song is called?

Thanks


----------



## Delaney (Dec 29, 2006)

-Gaara- said:


> Odes anyone know what  song is called?
> 
> Thanks



I don't know the exact name but it is very similar to works of Uematsu Nobuo from the final fantasy series. I don't recognise it from the games but it may be from an album independant of the game music.


----------



## Shichiten (Dec 30, 2006)

Hey do any you know the name instrumental song at the end of episode 160?
You can hear it here Here's the real vid
it starts playing around 7:39


----------



## 2D (Dec 30, 2006)

Delaney said:


> I don't know the exact name but it is very similar to works of Uematsu Nobuo from the final fantasy series. I don't recognise it from the games but it may be from an album independant of the game music.


Thanks, Ill search it abit, if anyone knows the name of the song, that would help 

Thanks


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (Mar 24, 2007)

Does anyone know the artist or name of this song: 



Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Vixey (Mar 24, 2007)

*blueradio* - That song is _'Every Breath You Take'_ by the Police. If you are looking for the Hip Hop song that sampled the song's hook, that's Puff Daddy's _'I'll Be Missing You'_


EDIT: I also looked up the song in the trailer for you *Kaio-Cam*, but I couldn't find reference to it anywhere. If it helps, the first part of the chorus seems to be "Here I go again, looking like something the cat dragged in" XD ^^;


----------



## Rhaella (Mar 25, 2007)

*Anyone with knowledge of gypsy/Eastern European music*

Does anyone know what the second song on this video is?


----------



## ~Flippy (Mar 26, 2007)

*What's this song?*

***WARNING*** 

The song is in a cleaned up hentai AMV. While it doesn't contain anything TOO explicit, it does have scenes that may offend some viewers, so please view with discretion. 

**

Anyways, does anyone know the name of the song in the AMV? I can't find it. 

Kankuro's Puppet Show

Thanks!


----------



## ~Flippy (Mar 27, 2007)

bump! i would like an answer for my cell phone ringer!


----------



## Snakety69 (Mar 29, 2007)

Okay, this isn't exactly a "music" request, but more of a "who the hell sings this?" request. The only parts of the song I remember are these:

*"They were drinkin from a fountain that was pourin like an avalanche comin down a mountain"* and *"You never know just how you look through someone else's eyes"*

Those lyrics aren't 100% accurate, but mostly right. Soooo, can someone tell me who sings this, and what the name of the song is? Cuz it's been stuck in my head for a while, and I can't find it. Reps for whoever gives me the info .


----------



## Jonny_Phoenyx (Mar 29, 2007)

What is the title of the english naruto theme song? I want to find guitar tabs for it.


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 29, 2007)

Jonny_Phoenyx said:


> What is the title of the english naruto theme song? I want to find guitar tabs for it.



It called Rise by Jeremy Sweet and Ian Nickus.


----------



## The Thieving Queen (Mar 29, 2007)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Okay, this isn't exactly a "music" request, but more of a "who the hell sings this?" request. The only parts of the song I remember are these:
> 
> *"They were drinkin from a fountain that was pourin like an avalanche comin down a mountain"* and *"You never know just how you look through someone else's eyes"*
> 
> Those lyrics aren't 100% accurate, but mostly right. Soooo, can someone tell me who sings this, and what the name of the song is? Cuz it's been stuck in my head for a while, and I can't find it. Reps for whoever gives me the info .


Butthole Surfers - Pepper
song lyrics
You had the lyrics pretty accurate. 

Edit: Closetpervert - All I can get for that song is that it's by Rammstein


----------



## ~Flippy (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks but smeone said there was no way it's ramstein.


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Jun 25, 2007)

Anyone know the name of the BGM that plays at 5:45-6:28 at this url (Prince of Tennis EP138 Kirihara vs Echizen):


*Spoiler*: __ 



Link removed




Also, I've been looking for this other BGM (8:50-END) for quite some time, can anyone help identify/locate (location via PM only, please) this song (DBZ EP86 Vegeta Dies):


*Spoiler*: __ 



Link removed




And this other BGM (4:55-5:12) for a friend, can anyone help identify/locate (location via PM only, please) this BGM (DBZ EP80 Piccoro Arrives):


*Spoiler*: __ 



Link removed





Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Jun 26, 2007)

So anyone...? *why isn't this stickied...*


----------



## Sylar (Jun 26, 2007)

Okay my friend is buggin me for this so: What is this song?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vODz-5dKAo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## delirium (Jun 26, 2007)

@Sylar: *Xzibit* - _D.N.A. (Drugs-N-Alkohol) feat. Snoop Dogg_


----------



## Sylar (Jun 26, 2007)

snu snu said:


> @Sylar: *Xzibit* - _D.N.A. (Drugs-N-Alkohol) feat. Snoop Dogg_



Thanks.


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Jun 27, 2007)

Ero_Sennin said:


> Anyone know the name of the BGM that plays at 5:45-6:28 at this url (Prince of Tennis EP138 Kirihara vs Echizen):
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Quoted for re-emphasis (anyone?).


----------



## Ikkaku (Jul 1, 2007)

Does anyone know the music that is played when the guys are dancing in front of Diddy in Making the Band 4? Originally I thought it was from Big Things Poppin By T.I. but its not. Does anyone know?


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 4, 2007)

Hinata's Stats
ID on the song that they have playing please


----------



## Freiza (Jul 5, 2007)

Sorry Yu, i dont know.

Anybody know what T.I's new song is called?


----------



## Mari Yagami (Jul 6, 2007)

Lord Yu: "Kimi ga Tame" by Suara . It's the final ending to the Utawarerumono anime.

YouTube vid (dunno if it's spoilery, but it looks sad as heck D: )


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jul 7, 2007)

I am looking for a song that I lost recently and I don't know the name of it. I know it is rap and I know the part of the lyrics and the singer is a black rapper(gangster style) from the way he sings it.


*Spoiler*: __ 




_Throw it up friend, throw it up

Throw it up friend, throw it up
_




It continues for a couple of lines and then the singer then lists off states. That's all I remember.

Can you help?


----------



## Mari Yagami (Jul 7, 2007)

Gaara: Sounds like "Throw it Up" by Lil Jon.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jul 7, 2007)

That's the one.  Thanks you very much.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Jul 9, 2007)

@Blaze its Big things(Shit) poppin


----------



## Sean Connery (Jul 14, 2007)

*Need help looking for a song*

it was used in the trailer for Gradius V on the PSM Sept 2003 demo dvd

I used my digital camera to record this since I don't know how to pull stuff from a dvd, I know this is Trance music but I am wondering who does it

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sPEPocF6Io[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zatoichi-Evil (Jul 19, 2007)

Sorry to ask this, probably not the first asking this....I'M looking for the music/song playing while Rock Lee Vs Kimimaro. The song that plays on episode 124 10 mins approx...I need to play this song while I'm doing some cock Push ups!


----------



## delirium (Jul 19, 2007)

^^Ask in this thread:

Language Section


----------



## Zatoichi-Evil (Jul 19, 2007)

sorry...thanks for the heads up!


----------



## AznEnigma69 (Jul 22, 2007)

Sorry if this req is out of the ordinary, but does you guy know the song that Univision play in the Copa American 2007? Am trying to find it, but end up having a headache trying to search around for it. Thankz in advance!!


----------



## darkvj101 (Jul 30, 2007)

most people on here sorry to say but can honestly try GOOGLE!!! and just type in what you know about it and usually you will find it....srry no offence intended....


----------



## dontaskmetebayo (Jul 31, 2007)

yeah but what if its an instrumental from a tv show . . . 

or just an instrumental from an album or just a beat or whatever... 

Then you need other people to help cuz ...

it don't help to google "X video 126 minutes in song" where x is the name of the video

does anyone know the song that has the music video that the guys friend goes to war and dies and leaves him a letter in his glove box of his car?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Aug 9, 2007)

Weird request, but I was wondering if anyone knows about a Ricky Martin song from awhile back that has like this Indian type of music with a female singing in the background? Something like "I dream a far, ah ye ye ye, oh, oh..." and something else. It's been stuck in my head now ever since I could remember it and I can't figure it out.


----------



## kachune (Aug 10, 2007)

*Naruto Episode 125*

In Naruto, episode 125, Temari comes to fight the evil flute lady. She uses Dai Kamaitchi no Justu and busts the flute. What song plays right when she does that? Is it in one of the soundtracks? Thanks.

 btw, it's NOT the song called Dance. I'm looking for the one just before that.


----------



## bublja (Aug 10, 2007)

Episode 40 (10:35-11:15) or ep 71 (9:36-11:05). Name of the song and artist.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## bublja (Aug 15, 2007)

Come on guys a litle help here please!? Im shore somebody should know


----------



## The Internet (Aug 16, 2007)

Odd song finding thing.

It's a dance song, it has a country/western kind of spin on it, but it's a dance song still, with a very stupid but fun to do dance (left foot foward, left foot behind, bring it forward and tap it, bring it back and tap it, and then you twirl right to left, and repeat with the right foot)

Anyone know the name of this song?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 17, 2007)

Hey, can anyone send me by mail the Natshuhiboshi song? Please, I found a link here, but I can't download it... My email is bloody_ghostshade@yahoo.com. Thanks...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh, and I have another problem finding some soundtracks...
 I took all the soundtracks but I can't find these ones there, so I was thinking that you might know....
First... you find it in episode 123, when Naruto reaches Sasuke, and asks him to come back, but he runs away....

The second is... in episode 127-128, when Kimimaro fights Gaara, right before he dies, when he is trapped under the sand and remembers about Orochimaru sama... Is that sad song....

And the last one is in episode 127-128, when Naruto and Sasuke are on those stones , and Naruto remembers about all their friends... That's a sad song too....

I couldn't find them in none of those OST, and maybe anyone knows the names of these songs... Or it can give me a link or send by email... anything...

Please, help me... I'm searching for those for a long time


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 18, 2007)

Does anyone knows that?  Come on guys....


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 18, 2007)

This is not the right thread for that, try again. Don't double post, either.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 19, 2007)

Ow... I just saw the other post before me and it it was asking for the same thing as I... Ok.. I'll just delete this post and put it on it's place...Thanks


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 19, 2007)

And where can I find that thread? can you show me?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 19, 2007)

You've triple posted and then double-posted. Edit posts, don't create new ones.

As for the music, check the House of Uzumaki. But the OST's for those particular tracks are probably not out yet, so you're out of luck.


----------



## Naomi Uchiha (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey you guys.. I know it's a little old to ask, but what is the song they play in Haku's memories during the first few episodes when Naruto and Sasuke fought Zabuza. 

I've got the TenTen theme, but I can't find this one anywhere. @_@


----------



## Zegapane (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey, on Naruto Shippuden 22-23 there is a song that starts to play around 17 minutes in?
Does anyone know what that song is, i've been trying to find out for ages but just can't seem to find it ><

Thanks for you help ^^

Don't worry i found it already =)


----------



## sheshyo (Aug 25, 2007)

Can anyone recognize the music being played on the video posted below. 

Please be warned that it's a video of *Naruto chapter 365* for those who don't want to be spoiled. Although you could still open up the link and just listen to the music.


*Spoiler*: _Youtube video_


----------



## IchiTenshou (Aug 29, 2007)

Anyone know where to download this song in MP3
Its the 2nd Theme song of game .hack//G.U Vol 2
Song: Shinjitsu No Yukue  by Tomoyo Mitani
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADTwufzJJLI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 30, 2007)

Music Request Thread, try it.


----------



## Suspect (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi can any1 tell me where to find the background music on this video?

Starts at 32 seconds onwards:

the dog from _Independence Day _

Thx in advance


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Sep 5, 2007)

Yeah, I'm looking for a song that was played on the radio either sunday or monday at about 5:02 or so on station 92.9.

I can't remember much of the lyrics but I don't remember the singer (male) saying a number along with a echoy effect (I think) and sung something and continuing doing that until he reached 6.


I am also looking for a song that sings about a boy from birth to adult from the perspecitve of the father.  I remember a part of the lyrics.

"He grew up just like me." or something very close to that at the ending.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 5, 2007)

The latter could be *The Cats in the Cradle and the Silver Spoon*.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Sep 5, 2007)

That's the last one, right?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, yes. I said _latter_, that would indicate that.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Sep 5, 2007)

I get them confused sometimes.


----------



## Suspect (Sep 5, 2007)

Suspect said:


> Hi can any1 tell me where to find the background music on this video?
> 
> Starts at 32 seconds onwards:
> 
> ...



Any luck with this?


----------



## wolfmaster0 (Sep 7, 2007)

At the end of the last episode on the melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya. There are credits of the people who wrote the subtitels (version is dowloaded at nurtofan). Can anyone tell me what song that is? (piano and very beautiful) It would be very much appreciated.


----------



## KomachiRain (Sep 8, 2007)

I need the song name and some place name where I can get the ending song of the third movie.
I'm allowed to ask for a link to a SITE where I can download.....right?


----------



## blue_dumi (Sep 13, 2007)

*Hy*



hyfc17 said:


> i am trying to find the song tt sumaru from the star village in naruto n his mom sang during episodes 180+.. the song often haf the word summer star



I was Wondering if you found thesong...can you plsss tell me the name cuz i love it


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 15, 2007)

What about my Ricki Martin song?


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 15, 2007)

hey a friend of mine wants to know the name of this song:
this is what i found
go to the bottom and youll be able to put play.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 17, 2007)

Scenario
By BeForU NEXT.

It's right there on there site.

And oh, I want my reps.


----------



## hidden_mirage (Sep 20, 2007)

*SONG NAME PLS!*

Hi  Dear  Everyone,
i'm a newbie here..and would like to ask for a favor.

There is a song in one of the Naruto Fillers..which is about Red Star.
The Filler is abt a Star Ninja Village and abt a meteor that can increase Chakra.
The song is abt a star when the boy is missing his mom.

Sorie for not very clear info.

Thanks..and hav fun!!


----------



## Neji (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## Lamb (Sep 20, 2007)

What About Love by Heart >_>


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 22, 2007)

kidsmoke91 said:


> What About Love by Heart >_>



Bastard got to it before I could.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 22, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Scenario
> By BeForU NEXT.
> 
> It's right there on there site.
> ...



reps up! thank you man.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 23, 2007)

What song is this at 1:52? I want this song so bad. Also if anyone knows the other songs in this video please tell. +rep to who ever helps.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TV-RHfhygks[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kimimaro (Sep 27, 2007)

Dear God, I don't think anyone will be able to find this. I'm not even able to find the commercial that has the song.  Anyway, it's from a 10 second Credit Suisse commercial, the song starts with "Brand new day".


----------



## Shuji (Sep 27, 2007)

In episode 126 when Kimimaro is looking at the flower and encounters orichimaru what song is that


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Sep 28, 2007)

okay they say something like "ill see you in september (or november)"

sorry i cant think of anything else but yeah i really want to hear this song


----------



## ~Retarded Hudak~ (Sep 28, 2007)

how about that song in the twix commercial?
it went something like...
imagine me and you i do i think about you all the night somethingsomething.


----------



## lord_itachi (Sep 28, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> What song is this at 1:52? I want this song so bad. Also if anyone knows the other songs in this video please tell. +rep to who ever helps.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TV-RHfhygks[/YOUTUBE]



Tribal Ink - Refugee


~Retarded Hudak~ said:


> how about that song in the twix commercial?
> it went something like...
> imagine me and you i do i think about you all the night somethingsomething.



The Turtles - So Happy Together


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 2, 2007)

circle pit action like this

What song is that?


----------



## lord_itachi (Oct 2, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Any of you been wondering where those crazy dance moves came from?
> 
> What song is that?



that's Blurry! by Puddle Of Mudd
i thought everyone knew that song...


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 2, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> Scenario
> By BeForU NEXT.
> 
> It's right there on there site.
> ...



do ya know where to get it?


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 2, 2007)

lord_itachi said:


> Tribal Ink - Refugee
> 
> 
> The Turtles - So Happy Together



Thank you for finding these songs for me.  These kind of songs make me wanna use my MP3 player again. 

EDIT: *cry* i cant find the song anywhere on downloads......


----------



## ∅ (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh crap, I made an entire thread for a song.

Meh, I post it here as well, in case it would get closed.


The song were (in the music video) people jump rope, like freestyle.
Saw it at MTV, and forgot to ctach up on the name, could anyone help me?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 4, 2007)

To Euro-Shino:
I think I have that song on a cd...  If I can figure out how, I'll try and get it to you... but I'll probably forget where this post is, so if you send me a private message, it would be a bit easier on my poor, demented brain.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 4, 2007)

A said:


> Oh crap, I made an entire thread for a song.
> 
> Meh, I post it here as well, in case it would get closed.
> 
> ...


* 	 Rise up - Yves LaRock*, I think.


----------



## Cindy (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, thank God this thread exists.

This video has been driving be crazy and I long to see it again. I don't know any lyrics, the song's name, or the artist who sings it, but the video is about a guy walking around with a bible. He rips pages from the bible as the wings on his back grow bigger.

D:


----------



## Patience (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's one:

What was that song that was posted at the top of the blender last week or so.


----------



## CalRahhh (Oct 5, 2007)

Can someone please tell me the name of the song that plays in the final scene of the movie "Smokin' Aces"?


----------



## Thaer (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello,
I was wondering what's the name of this kind of Uchicha song which starts playing at around 14:45 in episode 84 of Naruto:
[Shinsen-Subs]​_Higurashi​_no​_Naku​_Koro​_ni​_Kai​_-​_10​_[56257392].avi

It starts after Sasuke says "Uchiha... Itachi!".

Thanks in advance


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Oct 5, 2007)

okay they say something like "ill see you in september (or november)"

sorry i cant think of anything else but yeah i really want to hear this song


----------



## CalRahhh (Oct 5, 2007)

Caldogg said:


> Can someone please tell me the name of the song that plays in the final scene of the movie "Smokin' Aces"?



Don't worry, I found it. It's 'Dead Reckoning' by Clint Mansell


----------



## ∅ (Oct 6, 2007)

Does anyone know the backround music of the Warcraft Human ending theme?


----------



## Korey (Oct 6, 2007)

Full Metal Alchemist - harmony 

Sukeban Deka Codename Asamiya Saki OST


----------



## nguyenz (Oct 7, 2007)

*naruto*

double esp. shuupiden 29-30

whats that song at the time 38 mins 35 seconds

its a slow tune..

does anyone have an idea?


----------



## ∅ (Oct 7, 2007)

A said:


> Does anyone know the backround music of the Warcraft Human ending theme?


----------



## RazorStar (Oct 9, 2007)

Whats the song name and artist of the ending theme that takes place at the end of the English version of the Naruto movie: Ninja Clash in the land of Snow? (during the credits)  I think it might be "Never Give Up" by Jeremy Sweet and Ian Nicklas.  However, I can't confirm this or find it anywhere.  Please help!  It's got me in a horrible knot of craving.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 9, 2007)

Patience said:


> Here's one:
> 
> What was that song that was posted at the top of the blender last week or so.



Smile by K'naan


----------



## Andy200 (Oct 10, 2007)

Whats this song?


----------



## Lamb (Oct 10, 2007)

Stupid Girl by Cold


----------



## Andy200 (Oct 10, 2007)

Thank you, appreciate it (:


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 10, 2007)

its a song by jimmy eat world. it goes 

it just takes some time
something something something
it will be oh right
i dont know but i love that song


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 10, 2007)

*Jimmy Eat World - The Middle* 

You could've just googled it. =/


----------



## Patience (Oct 10, 2007)

Luneas said:


> Smile by K'naan



Thank You


----------



## sandmaster734 (Oct 13, 2007)

*no really a " whats the song " but....*

Does anyone know where i can find TEXT tabs for guitar of the song Grief and Sorrow by Toshiro Masuda. NOTE, this is not sadness and sorrow, by Masuda, and text tabs only. I do not have Guitar Pro, so I need the written version.
Thanks in advance!
woot.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm trying to find a song that was played on 96.3 today.

Part of the lyrics were...

"I'm going to be somebody."

Sound familiar?

I remember hearing it on a AMV but can't remember where it was.


----------



## lord_itachi (Oct 14, 2007)

Be Somebody by Fort Minor, maybe...


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 14, 2007)

Nope

Now that I think about it, it is similiar to Linkin's park, Crawling.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 15, 2007)

Anybody know the name of this song?


----------



## noelruiz77 (Oct 16, 2007)

hello everyone, I'm new to this forum and have a question. In episode 127 of Naruto, when Gaara and Rock Lee are fighting Kimimaro, at one point they trap him underneath some sand and then he starts reminiscing about some key events with Orochimaru. During that, there is a melody that is playing. it starts at 14:00 minutes til about 17:00 minutes into the episode. if anyone could tell me where I may find a .midi or .mp3 file of this melody, i would be very thankful.

P.S. it's also played in episode 155 of the filler episodes starting at 9:00 minutes into the ep, when Ranmaru starts reminiscing about the past when he was alone in the shack.


----------



## Sayo (Oct 17, 2007)

im looking for The Song at the end of the movie underworld, they play it when the credits are rolling.


----------



## lord_itachi (Oct 17, 2007)

Sayo said:


> im looking for The Song at the end of the movie underworld, they play it when the credits are rolling.



got a sample of it?


----------



## Sayo (Oct 18, 2007)

lord_itachi said:


> got a sample of it?



That's the problem i can't find it on youtube or anywhere :\


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 18, 2007)

Nobody has figured out my Ricki Martin song yet?

And oh, what song is this?!~!!!
Video


----------



## Byakkö (Oct 20, 2007)

I'd like to know the title of a song I heard today that had Ludacris, Akon, Lil' Jon and someone else in it. It's probably fairly new and has an "electric sound" to it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ∅ (Oct 20, 2007)

After Dark PV

Theme starts at 4:34


----------



## Chaos Munboy (Oct 20, 2007)

What is the name of the song on this video


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 20, 2007)

Actually I was wrong. That's different then the first time I saw that video. I would like to know too now.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ditto.  I want to know it as well.


----------



## Jonas (Oct 23, 2007)

I know this song but I want to know where I can get it..! 
Please, is there  a request thread nearby? 

Shooting Star


----------



## fanime (Oct 24, 2007)

Gaara of the Desert said:


> I'm trying to find a song that was played on 96.3 today.
> 
> Part of the lyrics were...
> 
> ...



Think you mean Somebody Someone from Korn

[YOUTUBE]y1oHGMFLsQM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MegamanXZero (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey guys, I need some help identifying a song in this vid:


MOTHER SUPERIOR JUMP THE GUN

I want to know which song is played at the end of the game.
It starts around 9:30 until the end of the vid.
Sorry for taking it so long to load, but I got to hear a few lines:

_Day after day, getting closer to the end.
Into your dreams, there's no <?> just over again.
I know you can find, the <?> through way out. 
Touch the sky_

These aren't in order 

Thx in advance !!


----------



## Audrey (Oct 26, 2007)

MegamanXLanDarkZero said:


> Hey guys, I need some help identifying a song in this vid:
> 
> Here
> 
> ...



"The Power & Fury" by Heavenly from _Virus_.


----------



## illyana (Oct 27, 2007)

I recently heard this song on the radio however I failed to hear the song name or artist.
The lyrics went something like "Don't waste your time on coffins today"
If you could tell me what this song was I'd be really grateful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## delirium (Oct 27, 2007)

xx-ravskee-xx said:


> I recently heard this song on the radio however I failed to hear the song name or artist.
> The lyrics went something like "Don't waste your time on coffins today"
> If you could tell me what this song was I'd be really grateful. Thanks in advance.



*Serj Tankian* - _Empty Walls_


----------



## illyana (Oct 27, 2007)

kenshō said:


> *Serj Tankian* - _Empty Walls_



Yeah that's it!
Thanks.


----------



## MegamanXZero (Oct 27, 2007)

Unholy Matrimony said:


> "The Power & Fury" by Heavenly from _Virus_.



Thx, it was the song after all


----------



## Toadso (Oct 27, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what this song is called? I want a clean version of this song. The video contains a recreation I did on my crappy keyboard and I would really like a better version of it. I think this is a very moving song and the it can be heard twice in the double episode 127-128, about 14:00 minutes into the episode. Its not 100% accurate, bear that in mind. I made this song in a hurry and didnt hit all the right notes at the last part, but it should be comprehensible though. Its not a slowed down version of Sadness and sorrow or Grief and sorrow. I play the song in the original tempo. 
Well enjoy and please tell me the name of that song if you know it. Thank you! 

Magical Heart Kokoro-chan Video


----------



## ~Flippy (Oct 28, 2007)

What's this enya-type song?

It has a sad tone, with lyrics something like: 

"In the eyes of an angel, you *something**something*"

IDK if its by enya, but its in a lot of movies with sad moments, like war movies, prolly titanic, etc.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Oct 28, 2007)

whats all this?

anyone remember that song with lil wayne where he's like hustlin and shit


----------



## lord_itachi (Nov 5, 2007)

Closetpervert said:


> What's this enya-type song?
> 
> It has a sad tone, with lyrics something like:
> 
> ...



is it this?

*Spoiler*: _ Angel by Sarah McLaughlan_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HU1OaCglgw0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sarutobi Eru Simas (Nov 7, 2007)

Can anyone tell me where to find the song  "Eyes of Zoro"  ?  Its sung by the Japanese voice actor for Zoro from One Piece.. and I doubt the soundtrack is licensed by an american company..

Here's an AMV of Zoro with the song "Eyes of Zoro" playing in the back...

The YnM opening

much appreciated!!


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Nov 8, 2007)

fanime said:


> Think you mean Somebody Someone from Korn


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 12, 2007)

I'd really like to find the background music to this commercial:

Link removed

In my search so far, I've heard it was some beat by David Banner, but that's all I've found in like half a year now lmao.

If anyone can help, I'd love you forever


----------



## lord_itachi (Nov 14, 2007)

2Shea said:


> I'd really like to find the background music to this commercial:
> 
> thar
> 
> ...



Kiss babies - David Banner...possibley.


----------



## Notorious_99 (Nov 15, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> whats all this?
> 
> anyone remember that song with lil wayne where he's like hustlin and shit



Are you thinking of hustler musik?


----------



## bubbadrae (Nov 15, 2007)

HEY GUYS DOES N E 1 NO WHAT IS THE BEST SITE TO DOWNLOAD FREE MUSIC
THANX HEAPS IN ADVANCE


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 15, 2007)

^WRONG THREAD K THANX. BUBYE


----------



## Sean Connery (Nov 21, 2007)

I am trying to find this song

it was used on the Sept 2003 PSM Demo DVD for the Trailer for Gradius V
I have the soundtrack for the game and it isn't on there, so I used my digital camera and recorded this and put it on youtube
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sPEPocF6Io[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## Tai (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## Birkin (Dec 4, 2007)

Sorry Del, didn't think.

Does anyone know the name of the song that goes like

"Coming down like an armageddon flame"


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 4, 2007)

Google says "Green Day - Holiday".


----------



## Tai (Dec 4, 2007)

Waste of Space said:


> Sorry Del, didn't think.
> 
> Does anyone know the name of the song that goes like
> 
> "Coming down like an armageddon flame"



I think you're referring to *Holiday* by _Green Day_. 

Youtube: Link removed
Lyrics:


----------



## Birkin (Dec 4, 2007)

Wtf Green Day

I'm totally losing it. Seriously. 
Anyways, thanks.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Dec 6, 2007)

Link removed

What are the names of the songs in this video


----------



## Nahima (Dec 8, 2007)

I need to the song thats at the end of the Naruto Sports Festival. If anyone has that song I would appreciate it. !!!


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Dec 9, 2007)

I would have guessed it was "the girl next door" but its not. THe guy has an accent and the song is kind of old.

words they say a lot:

it wasnt me


----------



## Honzou (Dec 10, 2007)

^Shaggy feat. Ricardo Ducent- It Wasn't Me


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Dec 11, 2007)

Thank you Honzou?


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 11, 2007)

Ok does anyone know any songs with a countdown at the beginning kind of like a robot voice saying 5 4 3 2 1 then it changes to some woman singing, it was released year 2000+ during that time, and erm it's kinda beaty discoey kinda don't worry if you don't know the description sucks ass I know


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Dec 14, 2007)

I've got a really interesting question!
One that has been plagueing my mind for months.
*what's the tune (or is it possible to download the tune) that is played on prectically all of those "claw" machines in arcades?*
It's really bugging me, because I want it on my iPod 
Please and thankyou :3


----------



## 記憶 (Dec 15, 2007)

link has come to town
*need information.
song? artist?*​


----------



## Vrtl (Dec 15, 2007)

Question:

Whats the song called when The Three Sennins fight eachother EP 95-96.
in the whole episode 95-96 the song starts at 19:40.

Or if u dont have the whole episode, here is a quik link.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_U2ZDwylZkM[/YOUTUBE]

The song starts at 2:50 in the link above.

Please im searching my whole life for this song i cant find it in all the OST.

Please help me


----------



## neighbour (Dec 15, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0t9pUIa9Tnc[/YOUTUBE]

someone knows something about this music? i cant find nothing =/
not even some lyric =/


----------



## Keilah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Naruto - what are these two songs please ?*

Hey people !
There are two songs in the Naruto episodes, I just can't find anywhere.
One is in episode 178 (or 177), and it's at 06:10. it's a piano song, but I never heard it before! It's really nice. Does anyone know ?
Link to the video : real

Another song I can't find is one that we hear a few times since Sasuke leaves.
For example, it's in episode 141 at 05:14..
I think we hear the beginning of the song in a soundtrack, but the next part of it isn't in it T.T
Link the the video : real

So if anyone knows, please tell me >.<
I'm desperate !!
Thanks a lot


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 16, 2007)

If it's not on the existing OST's, it's not out yet.


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 20, 2007)

looking for the artist and song title for the one used in the PS3 commercial


----------



## Keilah (Dec 20, 2007)

okay, thanks ^^
But the thing is that it's the old Naruto episodes, so I don't think it'll ever come out the o.o Coz there's a new composer for the Shippudens now -.-
But thanks for the reply ^^


----------



## Shuji (Dec 21, 2007)

in episode 126, theres a theme music when orochimaru is approaching kimimaru as a child, and talk to him about a flower, whats that song?


----------



## Darth Judicar (Dec 26, 2007)

Keilah said:


> Hey people !
> There are two songs in the Naruto episodes, I just can't find anywhere.
> One is in episode 178 (or 177), and it's at 06:10. it's a piano song, but I never heard it before! It's really nice. Does anyone know ?
> Link to the video : more
> ...






Shuji said:


> in episode 126, theres a theme music when orochimaru is approaching kimimaru as a child, and talk to him about a flower, whats that song?


If you two are still looking, I'd try posting these particular questions in the Naruto music thread in the Naruto subbed anime section. It's a thread specifically for Naruto music questions. I'd try and answer yours but it seems those episodes are not in my collection.


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 27, 2007)

I saw this on the Gradius V Trailer from the sept 2003 PSM demo disc I want to know who does this music

Link removed


----------



## Konan (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey!

There is a song I can't seem to get the name of, it was something like this:

"Mr {something} mr {something}, calling mr {something}, mr {something}, mr {something} where are you?"

I don't remember what mister it was lol, can anyone help me out please?


----------



## Keilah (Dec 28, 2007)

Okay thanks a bunch 
I'll try that -.^


----------



## Hikarabita (Dec 28, 2007)

Konan said:


> Hey!
> 
> There is a song I can't seem to get the name of, it was something like this:
> 
> ...



was that 
Link removed?

i have another question: does anyone know the song's name, when you click at [AonE-AnY]_Ah_My_Goddess_-_Sorezore_no_Tsubasa_-_24_[WS][DVD][F0DEBC6F].avi the picture above casual Fall Holiday 07? i'd like to know that


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 28, 2007)

here

I'm trying to find the name of the song played in the intro.


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Dec 29, 2007)

Anyone know what the name of this song is that plays at 8:50 in this Youtube link:

DBZ Ep. 86 (Spanish)
Here


----------



## Biolink (Dec 30, 2007)

The rap song that plays at a little over 10 minutes and the BIG song that plays at a little over 18 minutes


----------



## Soulless_Viet (Dec 31, 2007)

What is that song that plays in naruto episode 127-128 special at 34mins 36 seconds ...it is also played during the choji fight in episode 113 at 15mins 57seconds...
its the piano piece that plays usually when somone has a memory..it also plays during the kimimaru fight in episode 126 O.o i think....and ive been lookin everywhere! hahaha..gonna need some help with this one


----------



## ?Fallacy? (Dec 31, 2007)

I downloaded this song under the impression it was a Naruto song (Yura Yura - Hearts Grow) but I heard the real Yura Yura and it was completely different, which is why I had such a hard time finding the lyrics to this...

Anyhoo, it starts off kind of techno then gets into rock, and the beginning line is 'One step two step'. At some point, '1-2-3-4-5' is called out. Other random words in it are 'danger, countdown...and at the very end it has a gong sound.
It's J Rock.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 1, 2008)

What's that new song that feat. Ludacris? It's the typical ass song.


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Jan 3, 2008)

what's one of the most famous singles by red jumpsuit apparatus? i heard it once and i liked it. and im pretty sure it was really popular at the time. its either 2006 or 2007. and i know its a single


----------



## Reverend Shnorr (Jan 4, 2008)

Guardian Angel or Face Down its one of those two for sure.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 9, 2008)

Whats the song played at 4:23 - 4:40, or what is the base (unedited) version if there is one?

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=ToUiVzhBZtE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lucky-dog (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi, 
can anyone tell me what kind of genre is Hinata vs Neji song?
Because I really liked it and tried to find more songs like that one, but I couldn't, since I didn't know its genre.


Richard


----------



## oknoorap (Jan 18, 2008)

Great!! I Like This Thread


----------



## warp drive (Jan 19, 2008)

I loved this song

Roc Boys


----------



## Mangekyou Byakugan (Jan 22, 2008)

*help*

does anyone know this song


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 28, 2008)

Dimezanime19 said:


> Nobody has figured out my Ricki Martin song yet?
> 
> And oh, what song is this?!~!!!
> Click me


 
Seriously, who sung that song and what is it called?


----------



## Akira-san (Jan 29, 2008)

Don't beat me for this, but I'm updating my iPod, and I downloaded some themes from Naruto.. but on the file for the Second Shippuden Opening, it didn't say an artist.. and I have no idea who wrote the song.. 

Does anyone know who the artist is? 
(its that opening with the whole "three, two one, make some noise" thing)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Trias (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, there was this song, that I don't even remember its name or where it was played... I remember some kinds of lyrics in the end, it said "shall we blablabla"? and "shall we" blablabla again. I thought it would've been "shall we turn to strangers?" or something but couldn't find something looking like that. Singer looked like it was somekind of cheap rock band or metalcore, at most. In the end, there was a very little guitar part, which reminisced kinda Dark Tranquillity. I'm pretty sure it's somewhat a popular song as well. Before this "shall we" part and guitar part, there is a very little pause in the instruments where the vocal guy says something quickly.

 Geez. what'd that be.


----------



## Shamandalie (Feb 1, 2008)

Oh my, I'm so desperate I might as well try here.

I'm searching for a song (whoa, surprise!). I don't know the artist. I don't know the title. I don't know the genre/lyrics/anything.
All I know is that it was a big hit in our local radio last fall, so I guess it could have been out around that time.
It's quite catchy, with a fast rhythym and everything.
And the singer had a _really similar_ voice to Rob Thomas. But I know it's not his song.

So if anyone maybe knows who is that guy/band where the singer's voice is like Rob Thomas' and they had a hit last fall, I'd be really happy if you could tell me about it


----------



## Tensujin (Feb 1, 2008)

What's the song that always plays whenever Gaara is talking about his existance or whatever, it's sort of eery sounding. I found it in this video, it starts playing at 16:09. And also the one that plays when he kills those 2 guys, if it's not the same song?


----------



## saiya-jin (Feb 1, 2008)

Well, I've been looking for this song for a long time, and I can't find the name or anything. You may know it from the Naruto "Final Conflict" trailer.

video

Its the first song that plays through most of the video.
The song is also in "Metal Gear Solid 3 - Snake Eater" right before you face(Can't remember his name) "The Electric Guy" controlling that big tank.


Also, does anyone know of some other good "movie trailer" music?(Instrumentals)


----------



## ∅ (Feb 3, 2008)

OK, I've wanted to know the name of this song for a very long time now, it's by far the best backround music I've ever heard, I would be greatful if anyone knew the name of it.
2 Rep will of course be given to the first one that tell me the name of it.


----------



## ∅ (Feb 3, 2008)

I would also like to know what the song, the first 15 seconds is called in this.


----------



## faults (Feb 10, 2008)

Would anyone know the appropriate title for this song. It's a remixed version of Luv Sic pt2 by nujabes. I've read the comments but they've given different titles so I'm not sure. Also a  place to where I could get this song would be appreciated too


----------



## itoikenza (Feb 11, 2008)

The writer of this song = nagaku nagaku sei o mokita kei uchi sukara rei gatei ki zu ki. moroku moroku koa esuna kokoro ta utei machi o a untu. namonai han na mo kie suchi ni kaeni. wa su esa nu dokita kitemo. wa i kage su bete o eteru soshite....michibuku (chorus) ba la rei iasu iasu ei kokoro mi ga ra miga ri miga so teo a razu. yume wa...... ( this looks like utter nonsense with very few real japanese words! But this is a real song. I saw the music video on ch. 25(WNYC) way back in 00-01 when they used to show jap news Saturday nights!


----------



## Cromer (Feb 13, 2008)

There's this five-part soap opera-song mishmash that R. Kelly did back in... 2005? What's the name of the production please.


----------



## xxdanyellxx (Feb 14, 2008)

*Song from ep 127-128*

does anyone know where i can find the song from ep 127 when kimimaru if having flashbacks from when the kazekage was killed.....it also appears in ep 128 when naruto in running toward sasuke, but sasuke kicks him back into the water....


----------



## lord_itachi (Feb 14, 2008)

saiya-jin said:


> Well, I've been looking for this song for a long time, and I can't find the name or anything. You may know it from the Naruto "Final Conflict" trailer.
> 
> BETA-NejiTen- We'll Be Togheter
> 
> ...



his name is Volgin, and that's the main theme to Snake Eater. just search for Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater Main Theme, you should find it.


----------



## Uchihasblackrose (Feb 18, 2008)

Komanda said:


> There's this five-part soap opera-song mishmash that R. Kelly did back in... 2005? What's the name of the production please.



Traped in the Closet I think I'm not into R&B music much but in 2005 it was top of the Charts for a bit.


----------



## Kairi.nin (Feb 18, 2008)

Shamandalie said:


> Oh my, I'm so desperate I might as well try here.
> 
> I'm searching for a song (whoa, surprise!). I don't know the artist. I don't know the title. I don't know the genre/lyrics/anything.
> All I know is that it was a big hit in our local radio last fall, so I guess it could have been out around that time.
> ...



I don't know if you check this thread for a reply anymore, or if you've already found the song by now, but by any chance is this the song you were talking about?


----------



## hinata_cool11989 (Feb 19, 2008)

can anyone get me some naruto songs?


----------



## Bartlebycs (Feb 20, 2008)

Is there any place that has info on upcoming Naruto OST releases?   I need that song from Kimimaro's Death, and the wait is killing me.  Are they even coming _out_ with anymore soundtracks??


----------



## Kairi.nin (Feb 20, 2008)

Bartlebycs said:


> Is there any place that has info on upcoming Naruto OST releases?   I need that song from Kimimaro's Death, and the wait is killing me.  Are they even coming _out_ with anymore soundtracks??



The first Shippuuden OST has been released, but no Part 1 songs were on it. I'm not sure if we'll ever get the track used for Kimimaro's death.


----------



## Bartlebycs (Feb 20, 2008)

Kairi.nin said:


> The first Shippuuden OST has been released, but no Part 1 songs were on it. I'm not sure if we'll ever get the track used for Kimimaro's death.


----------



## Lena (Feb 21, 2008)

By the way, not all themes of a serial are in sountrack.
Look here: Suu


----------



## Bartlebycs (Feb 21, 2008)

Ok who puts out the Soundtracks?  I think we should all get together and write them requesting they release the rest of the Part 1 tracks.


----------



## xxdanyellxx (Feb 21, 2008)

*Naruto Song*

does anyone know where i can find this song from naruto (watch the clip) you can view it here  The Imperial March


----------



## Bartlebycs (Feb 21, 2008)

xxdanyellxx said:


> does anyone know where i can find this song from naruto (watch the clip) you can view it here  The Last Fight



That's the Kimimaro song.  It's not currently available on any soundtrack


----------



## tgre (Feb 26, 2008)

What's that song with the guy who looks like he's got a piece of bark strapped to his head and copies of him are walking all along the side of him (albeit being a bit laggier than the original). I saw it on tv, but didnt catch the name... i liked the beat though.


----------



## Tensujin (Feb 28, 2008)

What's the song that always plays whenever Gaara is talking about his existance or whatever, it's sort of eery sounding. I found it in this video, it starts playing at 16:09. And also the one that plays when he kills those 2 guys, if it's not the same song?



UGHH its so annoying I cant find it, someone please help! =[


----------



## Ha-ri (Mar 4, 2008)

this

I'd like that song identified please, played in the Madao segment of Gintama episode 50.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 5, 2008)

If it's not on the OST, it's not available.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 16, 2008)

Isn't there a separate Naruto Music request thread in the exclusive Naruto section? Why are there Narutards coming in here and spamming up the thread?


----------



## Sean Connery (Mar 16, 2008)

I been trying to find out who does the music that is being used in this trailer


----------



## Bleach (Mar 17, 2008)

Whats that 1 rap song where the guy says "Cycle... Like a cycle" or something like that? He keeps talking about the girls body like a cycle... couldn't fully understand. I heard on radio xD!


----------



## Honzou (Mar 18, 2008)

Bleach said:


> Whats that 1 rap song where the guy says "Cycle... Like a cycle" or something like that? He keeps talking about the girls body like a cycle... couldn't fully understand. I heard on radio xD!



lol it's called Cyclone by Baby Bash

"She moves her body like a cyclone
And she makes me wanna do it all night long"


----------



## DeLarge (Mar 18, 2008)

There was a song on an old mobile commercial....it was awesome but i cant find it i remember that the chick who was singing kept saying "ahh it's lovely" or something like that


----------



## Rion Ryuzaki (Mar 21, 2008)

csipa said:


> There was a song on an old mobile commercial....it was awesome but i cant find it i remember that the chick who was singing kept saying "ahh it's lovely" or something like that



Can you remember anymore words to it?


----------



## DeLarge (Mar 21, 2008)

sadly no  i think i would have already found out the name if i would


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 25, 2008)

Anyone know the name of Rammstein's new single?
Altleast i think it's their new single, but i guess it could some old stuff too.

The chorus goes "Kalt!, soo kalt!", well something like that atleast, since they're singing in german i really don't know how to spell that shit.


----------



## Tinnii (Mar 26, 2008)

could it be "keine Lust" ? Anything by Scatman John.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 26, 2008)

Tinnii said:


> could it be "keine Lust" ? this clip


Yeah i was, i already found it though.
Thnx anyway


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Mar 26, 2008)

*This one's obscure...*

Anyone seen Nosferatu?

what the HELL is that ace song that's playing in some kind of weird language when Nossy runs through the village holding a coffin?
it's been bugging me for ages because I want to download it!

I know this is a hrd one, becuase the score for the film has many different versions...

Anyway, help would be gretly appreciated!!!
tahnks


----------



## Itachi_forsaken (Apr 5, 2008)

does anyone know the name of the song from LOTR: the return of the king. the song that aragorn sings when he is crownd king? i want to download it. but i dont know where to get it at. anyone know?


----------



## adelex (Apr 7, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone could give me direct links to
the albums...
Imogen Heap - Speak for Yourself
And
Sneaky Sound Systems - Sneaky Sound Systems


----------



## Ha-ri (Apr 8, 2008)

Dose anyone know the song from Season 2, Episode 11(Booze Cruise) of The Office when Pam and Roy are dancing and Jim breaks up with Katy? I've been looking everywhere and I can't find it.


----------



## ~Flippy (Apr 11, 2008)

whats the first song in this vid?

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=VvD1jiF4qdI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Apr 15, 2008)

The song I'm looking for is an 80's song.  Part of the lyrics go like this...

_"I'm never going to dance again.  Can't you see I got no rhythm?"_

Anybody know of it?


----------



## PiratePixie (Apr 16, 2008)

Gaara of the Desert said:


> The song I'm looking for is an 80's song.  Part of the lyrics go like this...
> 
> _"I'm never going to dance again.  Can't you see I got no rhythm?"_
> 
> Anybody know of it?




Are the words actually something like 'I'm never gonna dance again, guilty feet have got no rhythm' ?

If so it's George Michael, Careless Whisper.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Apr 16, 2008)

PiratePixie said:


> Are the words actually something like 'I'm never gonna dance again, guilty feet have got no rhythm' ?
> 
> If so it's George Michael, Careless Whisper.


Thank you so much.

I have been looking for that for a long time.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Apr 17, 2008)

Ok, this is to anyone who played Crisis Core FF VII. I m wondering whats the title of that piano song when Zack speaks with Genesis *[carefull: video contains game spoilers]*

Direct link

Thank you very much


----------



## Beluga (Apr 17, 2008)

Theres this Finnish song I'm looking for, but I don't know the name of the band nor the song all that I know its about Fucking Sara

My friend heard it and said that the English lyric goes like this;
_Hey Sara I wanna fuck you~_

I'd be very grateful if any of you found it or even knows the name of the band/song.

Bye.


----------



## ~Flippy (Apr 18, 2008)

Puddin Pops said:


> whats the first song in this vid?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=VvD1jiF4qdI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



anyone know the name of this?


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Apr 20, 2008)

Puddin Pops said:


> anyone know the name of this?



1st Song: RJD2 - 1976


----------



## PiratePixie (Apr 20, 2008)

Gaara of the Desert said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> I have been looking for that for a long time.



Nps, glad I could help


----------



## Snakety69 (Apr 21, 2008)

Does anyone know the name of the song that starts at the 35 second mark in this AMV?


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=nmofrXdYBIQ[/YOUTUBE]




The guy who made it listed the song as *Surprise Attack Drums* by *X-Ray Dog*. But that's only the first song. Anyone got know what the second one's called and who made it?

+reps


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Apr 21, 2008)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Does anyone know the name of the song that starts at the 35 second mark in this AMV?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



X-Ray Dog - Road Rash


----------



## master bruce (Apr 27, 2008)

Got a question, whats that song that played on "family Guy" when Chris Griffin got pulled into the ice case at the supermarket?

Remember when he was running around in black/white color with that dude with the funny 80's hair-style. I figured somebody would know.Maybe I should google it or something,s$% dude!


----------



## lord_itachi (Apr 28, 2008)

master bruce said:


> Got a question, whats that song that played on "family Guy" when Chris Griffin got pulled into the ice case at the supermarket?
> 
> Remember when he was running around in black/white color with that dude with the funny 80's hair-style. I figured somebody would know.Maybe I should google it or something,s$% dude!



Take on me by A-ha.


----------



## Hentai (May 1, 2008)

okay i found that Video and in the background is playing a cool japanese song.
I hope someone knows it.
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=DUmARZjo3-A&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

A friend said it could be Gackt....

Thanks.


*EDIT: * Problem Solved. It is drink it down by larc-en-ciel (Official DMC4 Soundtrack in Japan)


----------



## Itachi_forsaken (May 3, 2008)

does anyone know the song that aragorn sings in lord of the rings? i want to download it


----------



## Byakkö (May 4, 2008)

I'd like to know what's the name of that faggy song, some of the words in it are:

How did I turn my shirt inside-out?
I love this record baby but I can't see straight anymore
I'm alright, I'm alright

Just Dance
It will be okay


I can't find it on google for whatever reason


----------



## bravechiefgr (May 9, 2008)

*Naruto Shippuden ep 57-58*

Hi!! I would like to know which is the song that plays on time 35.54 on naruto shippuden episode 57-58!!! I have also heard it on an older episode but i cant remember which... Thanks!!!!


----------



## Aruarian (May 9, 2008)

If it's not on the OST's, it's not available yet.


----------



## bravechiefgr (May 9, 2008)

really? I like it a lot!! it is very relaxing and it makes me want to travel 
Plz if anyone learns anything let me know!!!


----------



## Seiyiku (May 10, 2008)

Hi!
I asked it some months ago but no one could help me, maybe now someone can. So there's a very beautiful song in Naruto at the end of episode 114, when Chouji "dies" and he reminded back. I haven't found this song on any OST. Could some know a place where I could get this song? I really want to find it, thx.


----------



## Aruarian (May 10, 2008)

...FOR FUCKS SAKE

Do you people even fucking read shit before posting? If it's not on any of the god damn OST's, it's not available!


----------



## Seiyiku (May 11, 2008)

Calm down, I know it, that's why I asked that someone could know another way to get it.


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (May 17, 2008)

BoA's "Winter Love" is one of my fav songs that she sings but I am having a hard time finding websites that will allow me to download her song legally for free without membership. I know this asking a bit much but I am sorry! >__< Itunes doesn't have the song and Rhapsody charges after the 14-day trial. 

All of your suggestions will be helpful and thank you so much! >////<


----------



## Taniko (May 19, 2008)

Does someone know the name of the song in Naruto Episode 74 when Shino fights Kankuro    and when Kankuro is reflecting on Shinos strategy.  

Unfortunetely I only found the German episode but maybe someone can use it.

Link removed

The music starts at 1:45


----------



## lord_itachi (May 22, 2008)

Byakk? said:


> I'd like to know what's the name of that faggy song, some of the words in it are:
> 
> How did I turn my shirt inside-out?
> I love this record baby but I can't see straight anymore
> ...



Lady Gaga - Just Dance
might not get it since you got banned.


----------



## DeLarge (May 24, 2008)

I can't seem to find a song but i remember the music video...a chick is standing in the middle of the street holding a HUGE heart in his two hands and trying to speak to people but no one will listen to her....finally her heart shrinks until she meets this guy...


----------



## Aokiji (May 25, 2008)

Damn...this one'll be hard to find. I'm talking about the metal song that plays during some highlight vid of Wanderlei Silva on Youtube, it got deleted. The user had mma in his name. 











Lol, I really doubt that someone'll find that.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 27, 2008)

What is the name of soul caliber song sampled in Eminem's Hellbound?


----------



## lord_itachi (May 27, 2008)

nobody make fun of me for this, but what song is this?
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=62JqPm21CPQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cacophony (May 30, 2008)

all i remember from this song is this

"If you wanted too, say you wanted too, SAAAVEE THEEE WORLD"

he has a deep voice please if someone knows it tell me
thank you


----------



## clowgirl (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi , I am new ere, do you know what's the name of that song that sounds on episode 32 , when the sound nin is holding Sakura from her hair.

Also it sounds when Kankuro is fighting Misumi in the chinnin exams, when Karusu is revealed.

please I am really looking ofr that song

thanks


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Jun 18, 2008)

There are two songs from Kiki's Delivery Service called "I'm Gonna Fly" and "Soaring" that I have been having difficulty finding since the album has long been out of print of years. Could you please provide a download for me to find this song? Thank you in advance.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jun 18, 2008)

what's the music in this video?

Link removed


----------



## illyana (Jun 22, 2008)

There's a song I'm looking for by a band called _Bloc Party_. The song I'm looking for is pretty fast and you can barely make the lyrics out. There's one line around 3 minutes in that says something like "I'll carry you home if you pass out" or something along those lines and it's _not_ called "So here we are", it's another song but I can't seem to find it again. If anyone could help that would be great.


----------



## ludz08 (Jun 29, 2008)

*what's the title of this song?*

what's the title of the song that played when in the Naruto Shippuden movie naruto rescued the priestess and then gave that mouryou a big purple rasengan? e-mail me if you have some info about this at ludwigbatuigas@yahoo.co.nz or you can just pm me here.


----------



## ShinobiOneKenobi (Jul 1, 2008)

Over and out, he said, with a .45 to his head..


----------



## ~Flippy (Jul 9, 2008)

There is a song im loooking for...its really beautiful, I think it's an 80's song. The only thing I know from it is that a part of it goes:

Ahh ah ah, ahh ah ah ah ah


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 9, 2008)

Very vague guess, but maybe this?


----------



## Shade (Jul 9, 2008)

ShinobiOneKenobi said:


> Over and out, he said, with a .45 to his head..



Over And Out - Alkaline Trio


----------



## Rukuri (Jul 15, 2008)

Uh. There's a song that's been sprinting through my mind lately at a fast pace, but I cannot remember the name/lyrics/artist to save my life. I mean, I know the tune but it's impossible to type it all out.

Um...the lyrics are quite difficult to explain as well. They're all streamed together, like they aren't spoken clearly. I know it's not rap, but I don't know how old it is either. It might be fairly old...or new, depending on your thoughts.

It sounds similar to (I know I'm going to get laughed at for this...) "You gotta mission" or something. Ugh, I can't remember T^T Any help would be appreciated, and you can contact me through IM/PM but if no-one knows, it's very understandable.


----------



## clowgirl (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi , I am newh ere, do you know what's the name of that song that sounds on episode 32 , when the sound nin is holding Sakura from her hair.

Also it sounds when Kankuro is fighting Misumi in the chinnin exams, when Karusu is revealed.

please I am really looking for that song

thanks


----------



## Ha-ri (Jul 20, 2008)

I would like to know the name of the song playing at 01:06:00 on the url:  Link removed


EDIT: *Ratatat* - _Lex_


----------



## shirish (Jul 20, 2008)

To *Ha-ri*:

It sounds like a club version of Paralyzer by finger Eleven. But I do not know what it really is, sorry


----------



## horsefreak105 (Jul 20, 2008)

Ok does anybody know what the music is in Naruto episode 132 at the beginning of Naruto and Sasuke's fight after Kakashi talks well technically thinks that Sasuke and Naruto will kill each other does anyone know what song that is cause it's driving me crazy not knowing what it is...please and thank you ^^


----------



## NingyoHime (Jul 25, 2008)

Well theres a song I heard on Youtube, it was a Koda Kumi Fan made video and I've been having the hardest time finding it..because it was a Korean song. but it was pop and I liked it:]

Its by a Duo Girl Group called Shyne..the song Just 4 Me. The Problem is theres a rapper with the same name..so YeahXD Kinda hard.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jul 26, 2008)

Alright i cant find the lyrics for this song so see what it is. It goes: 

"It'll take you a couple of vodka and tonics to set you on your feet again. i bet you'll get a replacement..."


----------



## De Monies (Jul 30, 2008)

> Alright i cant find the lyrics for this song so see what it is. It goes:
> 
> "It'll take you a couple of vodka and tonics to set you on your feet again. i bet you'll get a replacement..."



a quick google says it's
Goodbye Yellow Brick Road by Elton John


----------



## Toad Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

There is this  evanescence song I cannot find the name of, but in the background it plays a classical music called Lacrimosa of Mozart.


----------



## DeLarge (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm REALLY trying to find a song but all i remember about it is the video....it's something about two girls hijacking a car that is full of money and after that they get chased and in the end the guy  that chased them crashes into something , or something like that

Plzzzz anyone????? rep to the first who tells me


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey do you guys know where could I get this song?
Rocket
its Ride of the Valkyries remix, Kui-Tan Soundtracks: Remixed, Yasuharu Konishi. However I have been looking it practically for ages by now but I have been unsuccesful


----------



## Khorgmoth (Aug 17, 2008)

Greetings, 

I checked Anyone like Young Asuma's character design? as requested in order to find some more information about official naruto songs, but the link is broken.

Would any of you happen to know who are the artists who have performed the original naruto closing sequence (credits) songs? 

Thank you


----------



## Garfield (Aug 19, 2008)

Toad Hermit said:


> There is this  evanescence song I cannot find the name of, but in the background it plays a classical music called Lacrimosa of Mozart.


So you want to find a download for Evanescence - Lacrimosa?


----------



## Ayer (Aug 21, 2008)

Help me. 

If anyone watched the Olympics beach volleyball, they would know that they have some songs playing in the background during breaks.

One of these songs go like this:

Da da la, da da la, da da da DA da da da...

And those are the only "lyrics" I heard. I'd really like to find it.


----------



## ~Flippy (Aug 22, 2008)

what is the song in the beginning of this vid?

[YOUTUBE]http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=dXJr1xR6RYI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macthedjwiththakillakicks (Aug 26, 2008)

the smiths - hang the dj


----------



## Linkjuaneo (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello, I´m looking for this song since a long time, and I can´t find it anywhere, it is not in any of the OST, I´ve searched in google, p2p, but I find nothing...

This is the song: 
THIS SCARES ME.

It starts in 3:43 , it has drums and flute...

Can you please tell me, the name or where I can find it?, it does not exist? does anyone have rip it from the DVD..? 

Is there any way to get this song?

Sorry for so many questions, and for my english ( my very bad english )
I hope someone could help me.
Thanks.

Bye!


If this is not the right place to post this question, please tell me where can I do it, it´s my first time here, I search, and I thought that this was the right place


----------



## Humppu308 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi. I'm looking for the song that is playing when Kiba and Naruto fights, at episode 45 at  0:11:20. Any idea what it is ???


----------



## Ayer (Sep 2, 2008)

Ayer said:


> Help me.
> 
> If anyone watched the Olympics beach volleyball, they would know that they have some songs playing in the background during breaks.
> 
> ...



Wow, how helpful is this thread. I found the song myself:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clhOnZRrmXc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## whitem (Sep 10, 2008)

song start at 1:45

Poketa Mansta Puratina


----------



## Harley (Sep 11, 2008)

Looking for a song that goes like..

Theres a light some kind of light 

its sorta of indie music played with guitar sounds like the voice from the singer from smashing pumpkins. I saw it on a youtube video preview about Naruto Shippuden before it came out. I doubt anyone will help me find it but just posting maybe someone will.


----------



## Sharada (Oct 4, 2008)

I was watching TRL (the episode where Akon and Kardinal Offishall performed 'Dangerous') but then a music vid came up but I missed the title of the song and the artist but I think I remember the video.

It's a sort of emo-ish theme. (not that I like that kind of music )
It's about how the guy loves her and hates her guts.
I think there was a couch as a prop.


----------



## KiKeV (Oct 4, 2008)

Ryouji Hirokura said:


> what is the song in the beginning of this vid?
> 
> Cadillac



Rock Lobster by The B-52's


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 8, 2008)

I need help find a specific version of the song "I Look After You" by The Fray

At the end of the version I'm looking for, he goes on to say "you are so beautiful to me, you are so beautiful to mee"


----------



## Ender (Oct 11, 2008)

K, here's the song I want to find. I originally got it from Unreal Tournament, the game I play. I got the music file when it came w/a map and converted it into MP3 format. I've been trying to find the original song but no luck so far. Winamp Auto-tag didn't work either.

Mediafire

Theres the DL link for the song, it was titled Rust when I got. There are faint lyrics but nothing came up when I searched them. Im hoping someone here will have more luck ><


----------



## masterop (Oct 19, 2008)

could u help me please..........
i was wondering if anybody knows where can i find the new songs in naruto shippuuden's episode 78-79 not the opening song nor the ending song. the songs that comes during the episode.


----------



## RLCubone (Oct 20, 2008)

What is the song that plays at the end of episode 3, in season 2, of Tsubasa Chronicle? It's played a somewhat often but I can't seem to find anything about it -_-


----------



## thebigfanofnaruto (Oct 28, 2008)

what this list thing your talking about?


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay, so I have a stupid question - does anyone know what is the song that opens this crack video? A *spanking*?! 

(it's about Naruto Sims, just so you know and don't panic when see )


----------



## KiKeV (Oct 29, 2008)

lover i don't have to love by bright eyes


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Oct 29, 2008)

.


----------



## bavlondon (Nov 1, 2008)

Heres one for the experts. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

this song

Anyone know what music this is that starts at 00:00:15

Also for the below one what musis starts at 00:00:17

Link removed

Are they on the Shippudden 1 OST? What songs are they?

Appreciate any help.

Oh and I couldn't post these in the Konoha TV section as these are manga chapters that the anime hasnt got to yet.


----------



## bavlondon (Nov 3, 2008)

Does noone know this?


----------



## bavlondon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks you so much. Rep left!


----------



## clowgirl (Nov 6, 2008)

does anyone knows which is the song that plays when kankuro fights in the 2nd part of the chunnin exmas, that song play after his neck is broken (and karasu appears)


----------



## Yozakura` (Nov 9, 2008)

What song was played at the end of episode 124, when the three sand siblings made their entrance to help Lee, Kiba, and Shikamaru during the resce Sasuke arc? I've been trying to find that out for ages.


----------



## Gohan (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey guys i really like this song and tried searching for it through the comments but looks like no one knows and theres too many comments to look through all of them.

Rage Against the Machine

If anyone could find out for me that would be awesome, thnx.


----------



## wildflea (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey! Doe's anybody know the name of the song in Naruto ep.91 where Jiraiya and Tsunade are talking and drinking in the bar. In this video the song starts in about 1:45http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91z77IZz4ts Plz, help!?


----------



## bavlondon (Nov 22, 2008)

OK here one for the naruto manga experts. 

Link removed

Its chapter 288 and I was wondering does anyone know what song/music is being used at around 2mins 30sec in? It's not Naruto OST music thats for sure.

Thanks


----------



## Valmung (Nov 24, 2008)

OVERRR MY HEAD! OVERRRR MY HEAAA-AAAD! 
Does anyone know the music used in the video?

(I searched "Save the all" in various search engines but with this kind of title it's impossible to find a satisfying result)


----------



## Takekura (Nov 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Saw a music video on TV today...
I love that song but unfortunately the music video didn't show the song title and name of performer...

Let me describe a little bit about that music video...

At the very beginning of this video, it show a night sky.
Then, the scene slowly moving toward a room in a building.
There you will see a woman (performer of this song) get up from the bed and start singing.
Not long after, the woman falling out of the window!

For the lyric...
I can't really recall, but...
The chorus of this song is as following...

Woman: You make me wanna ...(can't recall)... 
Man: Wake Up!
Woman: I don't know ...(can't recall)... 
Man: Wake Up!
Woman: Can you ...(can't recall)... 
Man: Baby!!!

That's all the info I can provide...
Does anyone know the title and artist of this song, by read through my blurry description?





*Solved: 
Song Title - Bring Me to Life
Performer - Evanescence*

ZOMG... My ears must have some kind of problems...
Mistaken "Save me!" as "Baby!" ...
Thanks to Twilight Deity Link for solving this!


----------



## clowgirl (Nov 26, 2008)

hi, do you know which is the song that plays when Akeginu is killed by Kagerou in Episode 20 of Basilisk, to be exact it starts to play when Akeginu stares at Tenzen before she dies.


----------



## Musou-Enrai (Dec 1, 2008)

*Stormtrooper Dancing With Hot Japanese Girls*

Hi there! Could someone tell me the name of the music in *this* video? It's fantastic! I've posed my question on a different forum but no luck!


----------



## vegetanks89 (Dec 1, 2008)

**might contain a spoiler**

hey i was wondering what is the bleach tune name is that starts off on episode 193 about 14 min. into the show. its the scene where ishada and abara start their offensive after the special room is destroyed. thanks for any help.


----------



## bloody_ninja (Dec 3, 2008)

So I noticed no one has really responded to people's questions in a long time, but I was hoping mine would be answered. 

I was listening to my friend's satellite radio on a techno / trance station and there this one nice tune that had the chorus just saying one word - "energy". Would anyone happen to have that song or know the name? I swear - i searched energy on youtube in all different sorts and didn't get the song I wanted.


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 8, 2008)

Link

What was the song that was playing when Rachel and Harvey were talking?


----------



## horsefreak105 (Dec 18, 2008)

Does anyone know the music that plays when Sasuke and Naruto fight? I mean the ones with the flute and such. I Know one of them are Heavy Violence but other than that I have no idea what-so-ever...So if anyone could answer this I would be very happy, and if it's not out yet does anyone know when?


----------



## Musou-Enrai (Dec 20, 2008)

horsefreak105 said:


> Does anyone know the music that plays when Sasuke and Naruto fight? I mean the ones with the flute and such. I Know one of them are Heavy Violence but other than that I have no idea what-so-ever...So if anyone could answer this I would be very happy, and if it's not out yet does anyone know when?


 Oh, yeah! I know it! It's awesome. But it's not featured in the OSTs and I don't know it's name(not even sure if it has a name). Searched for it and never found it. 
 Or the music when Naruto sinks in the water. With the piano and all. Or there was another one from the fillers - when Kurenai was calming a girl which drew paintings that become real or something. And in the 'Journey to the Land of Waves' there was also music that's not featured in the OST! Damn them!  They were the best! Good as "Swaying Necklace"!


----------



## ninjor03 (Dec 23, 2008)

Does anyone know the song that comes on when Naruto finally catches up to Sasuke at the waterfall battle. Its a piano solo and its a sad theme. Its plays during a lot durring a sad/emotional part of the series. I will try to look back and find the exact episode and time frame when it starts. Hopefully someone beats me to the punch before then. Lets see how good you guys really are here


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 23, 2008)

...

The fucking post above you gives the damn answer!


----------



## ninjor03 (Dec 24, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> ...
> 
> The fucking post above you gives the damn answer!


^^^
Thanks for the warm welcome, I know you got 18+++++++ post and would like to seem like you know it all and are perfect, but next time you want to be rude about something or indulge in self-righteousness read a little closer before you pwn yourself. 

"Oh, yeah! I know it! It's awesome. But it's not featured in the OSTs and I don't know it's name(not even sure if it has a name). ""*Searched for it and never found it.*""   but I checked the "Swaying Necklace" anyhow and it wasn't it.


----------



## Musou-Enrai (Dec 25, 2008)

ninjor03 said:


> ^^^
> Thanks for the warm welcome, I know you got 18+++++++ post and would like to seem like you know it all and are perfect, but next time you want to be rude about something or indulge in self-righteousness read a little closer before you pwn yourself.
> 
> "Oh, yeah! I know it! It's awesome. But it's not featured in the OSTs and I don't know it's name(not even sure if it has a name). ""*Searched for it and never found it.*""   but I checked the "Swaying Necklace" anyhow and it wasn't it.



 Yup! It's not! But you're making me wanna take my shovel and dig for it... again!
  *_puts on the woolen underwear for extra protection_*
 HERE I GO!!! *clorf-clorf-hrrr*


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 25, 2008)

ninjor03 said:


> ^^^
> Thanks for the warm welcome, I know you got 18+++++++ post and would like to seem like you know it all and are perfect, but next time you want to be rude about something or indulge in self-righteousness read a little closer before you pwn yourself.
> 
> "Oh, yeah! I know it! It's awesome. But it's not featured in the OSTs and I don't know it's name(not even sure if it has a name). ""*Searched for it and never found it.*""   but I checked the "Swaying Necklace" anyhow and it wasn't it.



If it's not on any of the damn OST's, it's not available yet. How hard is it to understand that?


----------



## dmhs (Dec 27, 2008)

bavlondon said:


> OK here one for the naruto manga experts.
> 
> the only song
> 
> ...



it's called "escape" by Craig Armstrong i think


----------



## clowgirl (Dec 27, 2008)

hi, I have two request ^_^

do you know which is the song that plays when Akeginu is killed by Kagerou in Episode 20 of Basilisk, to be exact it starts to play when Akeginu stares at Tenzen before she dies. here is the link: Simple Plan - Me Against The World

also do you know what's the name of that song that sounds on episode 32 , when the sound nin is holding Sakura from her hair.

Also it sounds when Kankuro is fighting Misumi in the chinnin exams, when Karusu is revealed. here is the  link: Simple Plan - Me Against The World

please I am really looking for that song

thanks


----------



## BuRockk (Jan 2, 2009)

please help me !!
what's the song's name in naruto battle arena character selection??
or
what's the name of the song when you select your character in naruto battle arena pc game??
please reply!!


----------



## Gohan (Jan 16, 2009)

This background song as the straw hats walk on the pillers in ennies lobby from 

Comments says "I Am Here With You, Too!" but cant find any thing on google about it.


----------



## Musou-Enrai (Jan 21, 2009)

domat7 said:


> Yup! It's not! But you're making me wanna take my shovel and dig for it... again!
> *_puts on the woolen underwear for extra protection_*
> HERE I GO!!! *clorf-clorf-hrrr*



 No dice!


----------



## Luckyday (Jan 22, 2009)

What's the name of that song that has some whistling in the background or the beginning and beat sorta follows like: da da duh da da duh da da.
It sung by a man and a woman and I think it was in a singing video game commercial for the PS3.


----------



## Quatre (Jan 29, 2009)

wat's the song that starts playing at 2:54?


----------



## Qman834 (Feb 12, 2009)

Can anyone please help me find a song?

It's often played in the series but i can find it.
For instance on epidode 69 in the begining of the fight between orochimaru and the 3rd hokage (08:04)

and as a sample i ripped it from the episode 
Link removed


----------



## Musou-Enrai (Feb 15, 2009)

It's me again. I accidentally found this video and the song in the beginning is AWESOME! I've searched its name for an hour but nothing! I suppose someone who's familiar with the J-Pop/Rock could know something.
------
*edit:* Wow! The link contained some illegal stuff so I had to get rid of it. But I found out what I was wondering about so it's OK.


----------



## pfft (Feb 24, 2009)

ignore the lomo camera and please someone tell me they know what song is playin in the background!!!!


----------



## DatLaydeeKaze (Feb 26, 2009)

^^
Does Anybody Know What The Song Is Called That Plays On Teh DVD Menu Of Teh Naruto Unleashed DVD's?
I Am Sorry That Its Not Much To Go On :/

^^
Would Greatly Appreciate Some Help


----------



## wrathy (Mar 2, 2009)

yeah 
somebody please tell me where i can download all the music of anime " eyeshield 21" 
please ???


----------



## AJMkarate717 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Help!*

I flew Lufthansa two weeks ago, and on their radio programming they had a J-pop channel. I found a song that I really liked, but I was unable to get the name. All I can remember at this point is that it was supposed to have been relatively recent, it was sung by guys, and it had a part that went "ooh! ooh!"

Sorry that it's a bit vague. If anyone has any thoughts, please don't hesitate to respond!

Thanks!


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Mar 9, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N9IBv9ktT0[/YOUTUBE]
this Deadpool

Anyone knows the title of the song starting at 4:10?

EDIT: Solved, it's Nightcrawlers - Push The Feeling On 2008 (Eric Smax Remix).
(Thx Sen pek)


----------



## Silent Storm (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## quickfist (Mar 20, 2009)

*Another what's that song question*

two what's that song questions

1. this song plays near the end of episode no. 94 of the naruto anime, when Naruto holds Kabuto with his left hand and then slams him with the Rasengan.
Its a brilliant Guitar solo. What song is this?

2. This song plays during the Chuunin exam fight between Rock Lee and Gaara, episode 48. It starts right after when Rock Lee takes the weights off his legs. Another brilliant guitar piece.


Thanks in Advance


----------



## SharinganSasori (Mar 26, 2009)

Ok whats the song during Naruto episode 22-23 of shippuden, when the 3rd kaze puppet fights against the mom and dad puppets? I can't find what its called anywhere-_-


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 26, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qiki0vA7Tz8[/YOUTUBE]


What song is sampled in this song? It reminds me of a tune from Mega Man 7 if that helps.


----------



## NinnjaHero (Apr 1, 2009)

Hello i have a song and i dont know the name of it because its name is 12track12
Lyrics goes smth like this:

Man on begining is singing

Here we go once again back in the incredibles party animals bustin out your radio causing murderation apoun your dancefloor get about your seat we are bout to geld wild we are bout to get winky

and the a women sings:

Would you work my body right .....
Love the way you work that spot
And i am begging boy dont stop ayayayay
Love the way you work that spot ayayayay
And i love you boy for sure and i want you more and more ayayay

Something like this can you help me pls if u need more words tell em i will listen to song and write if i can


----------



## NinnjaHero (Apr 1, 2009)

Hello i have a song and i dont know the name of it because its name is 12track12
Lyrics goes smth like this:

Man on begining is singing

Here we go once again back in the incredibles party animals bustin out your radio causing murderation apoun your dancefloor get about your seat we are bout to geld wild we are bout to get winky

and the a women sings:

Would you work my body right .....
Love the way you work that spot
And i am begging boy dont stop ayayayay
Love the way you work that spot ayayayay
And i love you boy for sure and i want you more and more ayayay

Something like this can you help me pls if u need more words tell em i will listen to song and write if i can


----------



## swordfish622 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi...

Just want to know if someone know the music played on Naruto Shipuuden Anime episode 100 when Sakura was talking to naruto (it's intrumental more on the violin) ...

Thanks ...


----------



## dmhs (Apr 10, 2009)

> Hello i have a song and i dont know the name of it because its name is 12track12
> Lyrics goes smth like this:
> 
> Man on begining is singing
> ...



Probably this one:
On this page

might be another mix though


----------



## NinnjaHero (Apr 11, 2009)

dmhs said:


> Probably this one:
> Rank 107
> 
> might be another mix though



MAN this is it though remix but ok i will be able to find real song now i am really thankful to you repsssss


----------



## Rin. (Apr 11, 2009)

Say It With A Straight Face

What song is used in this video?

Thanks in advance.

EDIT: added new link


----------



## dmhs (Apr 12, 2009)

Rin said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-PsyVi13Og[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> What song is used in this video?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



the video is no longer available...

@NinnjaHero: no problem


----------



## blazinwolf (Apr 17, 2009)

The Banana Republic Party

Sorry for the silly dancing, but I heard this clip from this song, and I am going absolutely crazy trying to find out the name of it. 

Can anyone help me?


----------



## NinnjaHero (Apr 20, 2009)

Ok once when i was in a club i heard a song it goes like this
Move your body move your body yooo(or oooooo)
cant remember any more and its not eiffel or nina sky


----------



## Enma Ai (Apr 21, 2009)

Sauce 

Need help finding this song.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Apr 23, 2009)

4.40-6.10
.

What song is that?


----------



## dmhs (Apr 24, 2009)

blazinwolf said:


> EXECUTIVE ORDER -- ENSURING LAWFUL INTERROGATIONS
> 
> Sorry for the silly dancing, but I heard this clip from this song, and I am going absolutely crazy trying to find out the name of it.
> 
> Can anyone help me?



Hitohira no Hanabira - Stereo Pony. It was used as a Bleach ending.



			
				Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:
			
		

> 4.40-6.10
> EXECUTIVE ORDER -- ENSURING LAWFUL INTERROGATIONS
> 
> What song is that?



Stratovarius - Hunting High And Low

There we go. Hope that helped.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## Jeff (Apr 28, 2009)

Does anyone have any idea what song was played during the credits of Street Fighter: Legend of Chun-Li?  It was kind of a fast paced rap song.  It was the only positive thing the movie offered me besides Moon Bloodgood.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 2, 2009)




----------



## Aruarian (May 5, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it's 'Battle Scene/Final Boss(Theme)' from Golden Sun, like it says in the start of the vid.


----------



## m1nh2uan (May 6, 2009)

*help me with this song please*

purpose of the bath-house: is it okay to post non-pornographic material in there?
this is episode 42 from naruto
the song is at about 2:15 and 4:45
its supposed to be different versions of one song
does any one know this one?
pm me or mail me 
m1nh2uanhandsome@yahoo.com
thx


----------



## Lucaniel (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Tomochii-Chan (May 28, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IdiT9Vybjw[/YOUTUBE]
Does anyone know the song that starts playing at 1:20?? I tried searching the lyrics by ear but that turned into an epic failure attempt 

*EDIT:*
*@m1nh2uan:* I think that's TenTen's theme song.


----------



## Quagles (May 28, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4po_D4bsdA[/YOUTUBE]
Might as well try here see if anyone knows this one, have tried looking for it for well a long time but stopped never finding an answer. My guess it was never released, its not on the Soundtrack, and I can't find it elsewhere, anyone got an idea?


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (May 28, 2009)

^According to the person who posted it, they said:

"The music is from an HBO on Demand trailer. The only way I could get it was by recording it live. Unfortunately, I no longer have it on file if you wanted it. You'll have to record it on your own."

So, I don't know if you can actually find the original song..or the name.


----------



## Quagles (May 28, 2009)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> ^According to the person who posted it, they said:
> 
> "The music is from an HBO on Demand trailer. The only way I could get it was by recording it live. Unfortunately, I no longer have it on file if you wanted it. You'll have to record it on your own."
> 
> So, I don't know if you can actually find the original song..or the name.



Ah thanks anyway :/ ill try and check out a bit if I can find hte song you're looking for as well, I've quite a lot of j-pop songs so ill check if I can figure it out.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (May 28, 2009)

Thanks and np :] I'm not that great for searching instrumental songs so I don't really have any idea on what song it's called >.<;


----------



## Felix (May 30, 2009)

what song has a similar beat/hook to craig david seperate ways

  [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5munr6WrgY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (May 30, 2009)

I'm looking for the original version of 'Hi De Ho'.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jun 15, 2009)

Does anyone know the name and artist of this song?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jliPzzubj8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shingen (Jun 16, 2009)

my bad ayhow canu e find this  song ive had just enough of being your girlfriebd its ova its over


----------



## josh101 (Jun 21, 2009)

anyone know the name of this song im thinking of.
it's two guys, one sings one raps and the chorus is fast rapping like "i need somebody, i want somebody" something like that iunno ><


----------



## Fu Li An (Jun 24, 2009)

Sorry to bother you...
But I really was looking for the name everywhere...
Billy Vs. SNAKEMAN

It starts at 1:25...
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Fu Li An (Jul 2, 2009)

Does really noone know, where to get that song?


----------



## Yammy (Jul 6, 2009)

What type of music does 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BsftDuGkM4[/YOUTUBE]

and 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqNOrvPOA8Q&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

fall into?

I am lost as to how to find similar songs to this.


----------



## blue♥ (Jul 7, 2009)

Yammy said:


> What type of music does
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BsftDuGkM4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> and
> ...



I've never tried looking up songs like these, but wouldn't they be more like compositions and orchestral music? Try looking for the composers of these songs and you might be able to find more songs.


----------



## Chlorine (Jul 8, 2009)

I'd like to know...


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm trying to find a song by michael jackson. I dont know any of the lyrics lol I can only tell you about the video. The video pretty much starts out with michael taste testing some formula which makes him stronger and etc. There is also one other guy singing with him. It has an old village kind of setting. It would be great if someone could find it.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 12, 2009)

- Look Up Fellowship 

0:40-3:25

this vid is from this stupid online guild game thing I was a member of 3 years ago but I've always wondered what the fuck that song was called


----------



## Jeff (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey all, I'm wondering what is the name of the song from the credits of Street Fighter: Legend of Chun-Li.  Movie sucked ass, but the song at the end was pretty good.  It was a rap song.


----------



## DeiDeiDannaUn (Jul 18, 2009)

FreddyFalcon said:


> I'm trying to find a song by michael jackson. I dont know any of the lyrics lol I can only tell you about the video. The video pretty much starts out with michael taste testing some formula which makes him stronger and etc. There is also one other guy singing with him. It has an old village kind of setting. It would be great if someone could find it.



its called say say say and the other guy singing with him is paul McCartney.


----------



## basselope7 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi, I was just very rudely and tersely informed of this thread, so I'll just copy and paste my earlier post:

My mom and I can't figure out the name of a song she wants for her mp3 player. It's mostly in Spanish but there are some English words in it. It's sung by a woman and from what I understand she's dead and the song is from the '90s. (I could be completely wrong about both of those things though.) The only lines we can figure out are

1. "Coo coo" (sung more than once)
2. "Play with it a little/Boy you're so (something)" --The (something) part sounds like "nautical" or "on a pickle/nickel" or some crazy thing like that
3. "I'm telling you that"
4. "Hit that"
5. A Spanish word--could be "camarron" or something similar-sounding

No sites we go on can provide any information!! It is driving us crazy!!!  Please help!

I apologize for my initial stupidity.  I'm having an off day.  >_<


----------



## dmhs (Aug 6, 2009)

Fu Li An said:


> Sorry to bother you...
> But I really was looking for the name everywhere...
> gratuit pour mobile sonnerie portable mp3
> 
> ...



Altough it IS from the Naruto anime, I don't think it's on any of the OSTs.
However, a member of the forum, EpsyloN i think, did a great job playing this on his Piano. It is called Chouji's Theme and there's a download link somewhere on the forum. I once got the song, search the forum for EpsyloN & Chouji's Theme and you should find it eventually.





> gratuit pour mobile sonnerie portable mp3
> 
> 0:40-3:25
> 
> this vid is from this stupid online guild game thing I was a member of 3 years ago but I've always wondered what the fuck that song was called



It is called 'Sunday Bloody Sunday' or just 'Bloody Sunday' by U2





> Hey all, I'm wondering what is the name of the song from the credits of Street Fighter: Legend of Chun-Li. Movie sucked ass, but the song at the end was pretty good. It was a rap song.



Mmmm, that might be 'Guns High' by Ace Hood or maybe 'Wantin' U Back' by One Block Radius. Try those two and let me know if it isn't one of them.





> My mom and I can't figure out the name of a song she wants for her mp3 player. It's mostly in Spanish but there are some English words in it. It's sung by a woman and from what I understand she's dead and the song is from the '90s. (I could be completely wrong about both of those things though.) The only lines we can figure out are
> 
> 1. "Coo coo" (sung more than once)
> 2. "Play with it a little/Boy you're so (something)" --The (something) part sounds like "nautical" or "on a pickle/nickel" or some crazy thing like that
> ...



Might be Enur feat. Natasja - Calabria 2007. 
gratuit pour mobile sonnerie portable mp3 
Check it out and let me know if it isn't the one you were looking for.

Hope I helped some of you guys,
Greetz


----------



## basselope7 (Aug 6, 2009)

dmhs said:


> Might be Enur feat. Natasja - Calabria 2007.
> Fairy Tail
> Check it out and let me know if it isn't the one you were looking for.
> 
> ...


 
YES!  That is exactly what I was looking for!    Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 7, 2009)

dmhs said:


> Mmmm, that might be 'Guns High' by Ace Hood or maybe 'Wantin' U Back' by One Block Radius. Try those two and let me know if it isn't one of them.



It is Guns Hugh.  Thanks a ton!


----------



## emfdom (Aug 14, 2009)

please identify this song


----------



## samirock (Aug 18, 2009)

hello sir i read your post and i appreciate your feelings that you are apologize for any rude comment for this site.and sir every person has their own feelings so why are you irritate from those people you just think about Christ and serve him.
thanks.
-----------
SAM
----------
seo jaipur--seo jaipur


----------



## Libra (Aug 25, 2009)

During the Hidan and Kakuzu Arc and it is around the time that Kakuzu reveals his tenticals, in all honesty I don't know specifically what scene, but I know it is around that time.  There is this weird music that is playing has these types of sounds that sound like groaning or moaning, I don't normally hear it in Naruto and I thought it was cool.  Sorry, if there is any confusion when explaining this!

Could somebody tell me which Shippuden Track that is?


----------



## Golde (Sep 6, 2009)

I heard this song in Barnes and Noble the other day, but couldn't make out any real lyrics except for the line (and it's probably not this, I've searched for it)...

"I was only seventeen, she was somewhere in between"

It was a sort of upbeat song, and if anyone knows it, well, yeah.


----------



## dmhs (Sep 10, 2009)

It's probably not what you're looking for if you searched yourself but there's a song called 'i was only seventeen' by 'The Beu Sisters' or by 'Mariah Carey'. You might want to check those out.


----------



## Gohan (Sep 14, 2009)

hey anyone the first song to this vid?

buy Atlantica online gold


----------



## Modalu (Sep 15, 2009)

Link removed

That was a lucky break when I found this vid. I've searched for a song like this a loooong time. Does anybody know it? You would help me! Thank you.


----------



## Cronos (Sep 20, 2009)

ok so this is what i know about the song

it's a woman, with a pretty sharp voice

and it's repeating at the end of the song

i want you by my side

any ideas ?


----------



## Solon Solute (Sep 21, 2009)

Does anyone know the name of this song? Its been driving me up the wall for awhile now and i just gotta know. I've asked the video poster several times but i never get any responses back.

Here it is:


----------



## osricpearl (Oct 26, 2009)

A while ago I watched a Jpop video featuring two guys in a park with a girl. The girl gets "eaten" by a small godzilla creature and the guys runaway to "train." They chicken out at the last minute and it turns out that the creature was a guy in a suit. ;p 

I really want to watch/listen to that song again, but I can't remember the stinking band's name! XD 

~OP


----------



## Kabomacho (Oct 27, 2009)

emfdom said:


> please identify this song
> Tales from Earthsea



I really want to say that's from the game Lost Odyssey. I can't figure out which song though.


----------



## mariatamis0 (Nov 28, 2009)

*What a song*

I like onerepublic- stop and stare. we see Ryan walking through the desert toward an? open grave where a Preacher stands delivering a eulogy. As he walks, we see flashes of scenes with Ryan completely submerged in a bathtub while fully clothed, in motel room #7 staring at a TV displaying static, ringing the service bell at the motel desk, and sitting and waiting in the motel lobby.


----------



## yugioh89 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi everyone! I really like the grasswhistle song that Yuukimaru played in Naruto Shippuden esp 112. I tried in vain for weeks to search for this song. Can u do me a favour?


----------



## SeaDragon Kanon (Dec 13, 2009)

Hello, I want to know the name of the music from naruto at the episode 95, specifically when Jiraiya, Orochimaru and Tsunade, summons Gamabunta, Manda and the Giant  Snail (Tsunade's invocation).


----------



## Bnja (Dec 14, 2009)

Can someone please tell me the name of this song?

I tried to put the lyrics on Google, but I couldn't understand them very well. 

Guess it's from Ja Rule.

Link

Don't worry, it's not a virus or something like that.

Thanks.


----------



## SeaDragon Kanon (Dec 15, 2009)

Hello, I want to know the name of the music from naruto at the episode 95, specifically when Jiraiya, Orochimaru and Tsunade, summons Gamabunta, Manda and the Giant Snail (Tsunade's invocation).
sorry for repeat the post but i need the name please, thanks to who will help me.


----------



## Toreador (Dec 18, 2009)

Golde said:


> I heard this song in Barnes and Noble the other day, but couldn't make out any real lyrics except for the line (and it's probably not this, I've searched for it)...
> 
> "I was only seventeen, she was somewhere in between"
> 
> It was a sort of upbeat song, and if anyone knows it, well, yeah.



Its a bit late but is "Kid Rock - All summer long" what you are looking for?


----------



## kikoo (Dec 23, 2009)

*Which one will I guess on what song it is? I am avid fan of music and I'm pretty sure I'm gonna guess it.*


----------



## SeaDragon Kanon (Dec 29, 2009)

Hello, I want to know the name of the music from naruto at the episode 95, specifically when Jiraiya, Orochimaru and Tsunade, summons Gamabunta, Manda and the Giant Snail (Tsunade's invocation).
sorry for repeat the post but i need the name please, thanks to who will help me.


----------



## ahsanaq (Jan 1, 2010)

hi all,
im new here. i was wondering if anyone could help me identify the name of the music that was played when sasuke was fighting itachi. 

I've added a youtube link to that clip...the music starts at arount 1:57
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3qy_k2S1mQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


thanks in advance


----------



## Cimboz (Jan 7, 2010)

does anyone know if there's a longer version of this song? I'd be very grateful.

this?


----------



## Miki248 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Naruto episode 131*

Hello, does anyone know what are the name of the 2 songs in Naruto episode 131 (not the Shippuuden), when Naruto and Sasuke are fighting?

The first one starts at the very beginning, after Naruto falls into water, and the second one starts during Sasuke's flashback, after Itachi's Mangekyou Sharingan effect, when Sasuke falls down and asks Itachi why did he killed everyone.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SeaDragon Kanon (Jan 14, 2010)

> Hello, I want to know the name of the music from naruto at the episode 95, specifically when Jiraiya, Orochimaru and Tsunade, summons Gamabunta, Manda and the Giant Snail (Tsunade's invocation).
> sorry for repeat the post but i need the name please, thanks to who will help me.



Anyone of the moderators con respond me please , thanks when you done it.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 15, 2010)

The intro song to the movie "Facing Ali".

I checked out the credits in the end to see it's name and artist but I came up with nothing...

Can you guys/girls help me?


----------



## Castiel (Jan 17, 2010)

Caprica pilot streaming

first song in this AMV please?  the amazon link is for the 2nd song.


----------



## Sen (Jan 19, 2010)

@Kilowog- I'm pretty sure that is _Time of Dying_ by Three Days Grace link.

As for the Naruto music questions, I'd ask here maybe since it's about music from Naruto and not many people seem to know here, not sure myself sorry :<


----------



## SeaDragon Kanon (Jan 20, 2010)

Hello, I want to know the name of the music from naruto at the episode 95, specifically when Jiraiya, Orochimaru and Tsunade, summons Gamabunta, Manda and the Giant Snail (Tsunade's invocation).
sorry for repeat the post but i need the name please, thanks to who will help me.  

Anyone of the moderators con respond me please , thanks when you done it.

this is the video that i was talking about the end of the chapter, the music beggins when jiraiya beggins kiyochi no jitsu.

pissed

 <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://tu.tv/tutvweb.swf?kpt=aHR0cDovL3d3dy50dS50di92aWRlb3Njb2RpL24vYS9uYXJ1dG8tY2FwaXR1bG8tOTUtbGF0aW5vLXBhcnRlLTMtMy5mbHY=&xtp=436491"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://tu.tv/tutvweb.swf?kpt=aHR0cDovL3d3dy50dS50di92aWRlb3Njb2RpL24vYS9uYXJ1dG8tY2FwaXR1bG8tOTUtbGF0aW5vLXBhcnRlLTMtMy5mbHY=&xtp=436491" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object><br /><a href="http://tu.tv"><img src="http://tu.tv/img/tranparente.gif" alt="Videos tu.tv" border="0" /></a><br />


----------



## Sen (Jan 24, 2010)

I have a question about a song, but only a vague description sadly. :[

It's a country song about someone playing baseball and then going home or something.  I heard it ages ago and can't really remember anything but that.


----------



## mm (Jan 30, 2010)

Anyone know the songs in this trailer?

"Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger"


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

I think it's _Dream On_ by The Chemical Brothers. :]


----------



## mm (Jan 30, 2010)

You are right it is, thank you very much Sen!


----------



## mm (Jan 31, 2010)

Anyone know what song plays at 1:00?

"Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger"


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

Ah sorry, didn't think of that one   Maybe "Never Say Never" by The Fray?


----------



## Wicked (Feb 1, 2010)

Lmao i was reading a video music comment and this dude said yuck her foot is wrinkled @ 0:11 lmao.. yeah.. random...


----------



## Twizted (Feb 6, 2010)

Sen said:


> I have a question about a song, but only a vague description sadly. :[
> 
> It's a country song about someone playing baseball and then going home or something.  I heard it ages ago and can't really remember anything but that.




*Spoiler*: _Kenny Rogers - The Greatest_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-K3DI07Ibb4[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _Alabama - Cheap Seats_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGBdKyHc5EA[/YOUTUBE]




Either of these the one you're looking for? I don't even like country, but I remember them being about baseball and having a similar theme.


----------



## iton (Feb 9, 2010)

Trying to find what anime this song is from, been bothering me:

HERE


----------



## vissarion (Feb 10, 2010)

Does anyone know the music when shanks enters whitebeard's ship from the anime one piece?this clip


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

Twizted said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kenny Rogers - The Greatest_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it might have been the first   Thank you


----------



## Twizted (Feb 22, 2010)

Sen said:


> I think it might have been the first   Thank you



No problem! Glad I could help. You got lucky on that one, because I don't know a whole lot of country songs. I just happen to know them because I love baseball. XD


----------



## SeaDragon Kanon (Mar 14, 2010)

Hello, 1-) I want to know the name of the music from naruto at the episode 95, specifically when Jiraiya, Orochimaru and Tsunade, summons Gamabunta, Manda and the Giant Snail (Tsunade's invocation).
sorry for repeat the post but i need the name please, thanks to who will help me. 

Anyone of the moderators con respond me please , thanks when you done it.

this is the video that i was talking about the end of the chapter, the music beggins when jiraiya beggins kiyochi no jitsu.

*Source*

2-) And you can tell the songs of Sai of naruto shippuuden episode 46 when sakura see its manga , and always this songs appear when Sai do something this is the video when appear the songs:


Link removed


the first song plays in the beggining of the video. beggins in 00:00 and ends in 1:13

the second is beggin to play in 4:10 and ends in 5:40 .

please someone can tell me the musics from naruto and naruto shippuuden please, thanks for avance.


----------



## Lord10 (Mar 14, 2010)

So i can ask about any song? ok, anyone know the name of the song in this video:

SNEAK PEAK

I doubt anyone does, but the guy who filmed it is a real bitch who doesn't like to give away the songs that he uses cause he thinks it'll take away from his "uniqueness"


----------



## Cronos (Mar 15, 2010)

the ending song in weeds season 1 episode 6

can someone tell me what it's called please


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 16, 2010)

Is this bassline a sample, if so what song is it?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQQiDWxhCA0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hejle (Apr 11, 2010)

I got this naruto soundtrack, and do not know its name... Kan anyone help me?

RE4 Save


----------



## SeaDragon Kanon (Apr 13, 2010)

Hello, 1-) I want to know the name of the music from naruto at the episode 95, specifically when Jiraiya, Orochimaru and Tsunade, summons Gamabunta, Manda and the Giant Snail (Tsunade's invocation).
sorry for repeat the post but i need the name please, thanks to who will help me. 

Anyone of the moderators con respond me please , thanks when you done it.

this is the video that i was talking about the end of the chapter, the music beggins when jiraiya beggins kiyochi no jitsu.

Link removed

2-) And you can tell the songs of Sai of naruto shippuuden episode 46 when sakura see its manga , and always this songs appear when Sai do something this is the video when appear the songs:


StarkExpo 2010


the first song plays in the beggining of the video. beggins in 00:00 and ends in 1:13

the second is beggin to play in 4:10 and ends in 5:40 .

please someone can tell me the musics from naruto and naruto shippuuden please, thanks for avance.

men what happen with the ost of naruto that misses so much songs from the anime can anyone can tell if are some new ost or something with this some in this video appears 3 songs that no appears in any of 2 ost thats a very sad.


----------



## Chee (Apr 18, 2010)

Okay, I don't know the title, any lyrics, or the singer herself, all I can go by is the description of the music video.

Its a recent black and white music video with a young blonde woman, with glasses, lying in a bathtub. She starts singing and a couple seconds later, there are a couple of guys dancing around her.

She kinda sounds jazzy and smooth.

If you know the song and who she is, I'd appreciate it!

Edit: Found her. Melody Gardot.


----------



## Snakety69 (Apr 26, 2010)

Can anybody tell me what version of the song this one is? It's some kind of remix of Closer by Nine Inch Nails that I can't find:

Link removed


----------



## Casyle (May 8, 2010)

I don't have much faith that I'll get a hit, but I got lucky w/ someone being able to identify the title of a book I loved based on little information, soo... I know very little about the song...

It was played a lot in the early 2000's on 94.9 Mix FM. All I can remember is that it was a male singing and it gave me the idea that the person in the song was singing or sending out broadcasts from a basement/bomb shelter. 

I don't suppose this rings a bell with anyone? I LOVED the song, but my memory is so bad that I forgot the name, or even any lyrics. I'd be beyond grateful is this actually rings a bell with someone.


----------



## squilliam (May 15, 2010)

anyone know the name of the song that plays during the Fade to Black credits?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iExFU3eORM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (May 16, 2010)

We don't really do anime tracks.

Plus the title of the track is somewhere in the credits, so just read through all of them.


----------



## squilliam (May 16, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> We don't really do anime tracks.
> 
> Plus the title of the track is somewhere in the credits, so just read through all of them.



....in Japanese?


----------



## Gabriel (May 17, 2010)

This video sucks and it's a bit too loud, so directly skip to 0:20-0:30. Could someone tell me what's the name of this song?

Snow Patrol-Chasing cars

Arigatou Gozaimasu, guys.


----------



## Aruarian (May 17, 2010)

squilliam said:


> ....in Japanese?



Japanese musicians often wapanese out and do songtitles in English. Or at least romanji.


----------



## Rinkaatje (May 29, 2010)

Yo guys! I have almost all the music of Shippuuden, but!
I don’t have the song/track in the beginning of episode 92 (Schippuuden), does anybody know what the name is of the music in the part with Kabuto and that little boy, I forgot his name 
Thank you!
Link with episode: 

Found it! It's named 'Crimson Lotus'. Just from the Shippuuden music, made by Yasuharu Takanashi.


----------



## Rinkaatje (May 29, 2010)

> I got this naruto soundtrack, and do not know its name... Kan anyone help me?



Team Brittana.


I'm sorry, your video does'nt work anymore, do you have another link?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jun 2, 2010)

I need help finding a song! ^^

It was a rapper going on rapping that he will never grow up and than a white guy playing the keyboard in the video following him.  Also in the video, they all had big heads that were half the size of there body.  There was some skating in the video and was in a city.  Thanks to anyone that can find me the video and or song name!


----------



## Sleepmarshes (Jun 5, 2010)

Lord10 said:


> So i can ask about any song? ok, anyone know the name of the song in this video:
> 
> Noumena - Triumph and Loss
> 
> I doubt anyone does, but the guy who filmed it is a real bitch who doesn't like to give away the songs that he uses cause he thinks it'll take away from his "uniqueness"



S'called "Kings of Animals" by Small Black.




Cronos said:


> the ending song in weeds season 1 episode 6
> 
> can someone tell me what it's called please



I don't know this personally, but WeedsWiki says it's "Ballerina" by Leona Naess. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ina (Jun 14, 2010)

^ 

Yeah, it is Leona Naess.  Galactic Empire State of Mind


----------



## chropose (Jun 17, 2010)

hey guys, take a look on this link (episode 115):

_Mapping Your Dreams_

anyone knows which music is at the start of 10:53? it wasn't listed on any of naruto soundtracks.


----------



## Vibavib (Jun 24, 2010)

*Searching for Naruto Soundtrack*

Can anyone tell me the name of this soundtrack? I just found a part of it in this video:
Miley Sings Star Spangled Banner like Crap.

thanks


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 24, 2010)

If it's not listed on the soundtrack, it's not available yet.


----------



## Verbal Assault (Jun 25, 2010)

can't believe embedding doesn't work
Link removed


----------



## Shoddragon (Jun 29, 2010)

can't figure out the name of this song.


----------



## Ina (Jun 29, 2010)

^ 

Basshunter by Patrick and the Small Guy 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_vF7rVJG7I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shoddragon (Jun 30, 2010)

Ina said:


> ^
> 
> Basshunter by Patrick and the Small Guy
> 
> ...



OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG OMFG THANK YOU SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH. been dying to know that song for ages. and its basehunter! fucking awesome.


----------



## Ina (Jun 30, 2010)

Don't thank me, thank Sony Ericsson for inventing Track ID.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 3, 2010)

< sounds like SOAD, but not sure which song.

















ok, all that I can find for now . really love these songs.....

EDIT: Last minute addition:


----------



## Ina (Jul 4, 2010)

^ 

The results I got might not be correct, it would be too much work to check each one of them. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



1  Kabojsarna - Sang On Ingenting

2  Ramstein - Feuer Frei

3  Verde feat. Siobhan - Forever

4  No results

5  E-Rotic - Oh nick, please not so quick

6  Enur - Calabria (Kurd Maverick Remix)

7  Billy More - I Keep On Burning

8  Vonda Shepard - I Know Something About Love (remix)

9  No results

10  No results

11  Kika - Party Girl

12  Weird Al Yankovic - White & Nerdy 

13  No results

14  Hixxy, Sy & Unknown - Freaks

15  Dusty - Crazy For Love

16  No results

17  Carl Kennedy ft. Peter Millwood - Sunglasses At Night (Carl Kennedy Remix)

18  Dynamit Nyytroglycerin Baby - Peaches Dynamit Nytroglycerin Babay

19  No results

20  No results

21  No results

22  Dj Weirdo & Dr. Phil Omanski - Young Birds

23  System of a Down - Bounce

24  Comunidad de Madrid Orchestra - Se Marcha

25  Dougal & Gammer - Wii Go Crazy

26  Daft Punk - Around the World

27  No results

28  No results

29  No results

30  Captain Jack - Dream a Dream

31  No results

32  Elissa - Mamboleo


----------



## Mr Plow (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm trying to find the version of this one called Dancing the Night away, don't know who the artist is or the mix version
online


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jul 17, 2010)

[divshare]myId=11895137-310[/divshare]

does any of you know the name or the artist? :33

I've been wondering for a while


----------



## Andrew (Jul 18, 2010)

Vibavib said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of this soundtrack? I just found a part of it in this video:
> *Ultra Orange & Emmanuelle*-"Don't Kiss Me Goodbye"
> 
> thanks



*Ultra Orange & Emmanuelle*-"Don't Kiss Me Goodbye"

Its under Naruto OST 2, Sasuke's theme. 

For everyone, if you want to download Youtube to MP3 just copy and paste here: video edits site


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Aug 6, 2010)

*Help me find this song!!!!*

So ive got this song stuck in my head but i dont know the name or the artist. Heres the description a woman sings it but maybe since i havent heard the full song theres someone else. In what i think is the chorus she sings something like "Dont let go,dont let go,dont let go". The song is a pop song and its got a beat that makes want to dance to it. Help!


----------



## Sunako (Aug 6, 2010)

love the way you lie video


----------



## Ange-Beatrice (Aug 6, 2010)

srry but thats not it.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 6, 2010)

Stickied thread for this stuff, moving there.


----------



## lukamusprime (Aug 19, 2010)

OMG i hope 2 shit someone can help me out here cause i have no idea what this song is but love it every time it comes on an ep of Shippuuden... In ep 81 Kakashi is discussing with Naruto the difficulty's of nature manipulation and at around 5mins46secs one of the most beautiful songs ive ever heard in my life starts playin... I have no idea what song it is but im almost 100% sure its not on any album...

PPPPLLLLEEEAAAASSSEEEEEE someone have the answer


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 20, 2010)

please watch this video:
[x]

I NEED THE NAME OF THAT SONG!

IMMA REP FOR AS LONG AS I LIVE!


----------



## Din (Aug 25, 2010)

there's this (recent? dunno) music video, the only things i remember are the band member's faces, then the light is cut with only their eyes and mouths seen.
and at some point there's a pair of floating eyeballs just hangin around the street and getting licked by a dog. 
my friends and i've seen it a few times on mtv while eating dinner, but i still dont know the name. 

those eyeballs just creep me right the fuck out.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 30, 2010)

whats the song on the video that is on 2:57 and onwards?


----------



## Tandaradei (Sep 4, 2010)

Ok I need serious help.
I am searching a song and all I know is this:

-It sounds a bit like reggae, but also like hiphop...hip-hop-reggae? dunno
-there might be the word "kingdom" in the lyrics, but I'm not sure
-It's from 2 or more artists, there's an "&" or "and" in the title.
-one of the artists may be called "dave"
-I thing the songs name starts with an "S"


yeah that's not much information, I know


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## Triggenism (Sep 22, 2010)

What is the name of the Kishimoto song in this part of the video?


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOoM3O8eOLM[/YOUTUBE]




06:53 - 08:26

I was unable to find the song on the NF Naruto music page.


----------



## viKtiMized (Nov 5, 2010)

Golde said:


> I heard this song in Barnes and Noble the other day, but couldn't make out any real lyrics except for the line (and it's probably not this, I've searched for it)...
> 
> "I was only seventeen, she was somewhere in between"
> 
> It was a sort of upbeat song, and if anyone knows it, well, yeah.



Nas


----------



## Castiel (Nov 14, 2010)

not really a "song" per se, but I'm looking for the title of the end theme from Rocky 1.  This is quite literally the only video on youtube with it I can find by searching "Rocky Ending Theme"

[YOUTUBE]PxcGtPVCaDM[/YOUTUBE]

All searches for Rocky theme automatically take me to "Gonna FLy Now"


edit: got it, it's called "Going The Distance"


----------



## Schneider (Nov 27, 2010)

need some clues about this instrumental track:


----------



## Arsecynic (Nov 28, 2010)

Need to know the song from the Gran Turismo 5 UK advert/commercial.


----------



## Arsecynic (Nov 28, 2010)

No matter, I found it.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 3, 2010)

[divshare]myId=10522070-93d[/divshare]

is there anyone here who knows this song? :33


----------



## Piekage (Dec 5, 2010)

Can anyone help me with these?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xb753e-B-6w[/YOUTUBE]Starts at 10:17 to the end

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sbg-a4Jsc3A[/YOUTUBE]
Starts at 3:53 and ends at 5:44

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## FaKer (Dec 28, 2010)

*http://z0r.de/980*


Lia - You Are (Omega Force Mix)


----------



## Pineapples (Jan 1, 2011)

I heard this song from a radio. It started with lines like "It's September 3, a day I'll never forget," and it had other lines that was something akin to "Momma hung her head" (whenever she's asked about the singer's father). I believe I heard the radio call it one of the top songs of 1977 or something like that.

If anyone can help, it'd be much appreciated


----------



## Aihi (Jan 12, 2011)

*Need help*

could you please help me to find the melody from the episode 208 starting 17:30
the same melody goes in the episode 183 from 5:50
can not find it for a long time already
thanks


----------



## CaraDePastel (Jan 15, 2011)

The official Season 2 trailer here


The official Season 2 trailer here


Link removed


----------



## Reckoner (Jan 17, 2011)

ane said:


> [divshare]myId=10522070-93d[/divshare]
> 
> is there anyone here who knows this song? :33



That's a song by Egyptian pop singer .
Link removed


----------



## cayeye (Feb 1, 2011)

Song that I'm currently listening to is wedding dress by Tommy C. and J. Reyes. Its just a cover song but I like it compare to the original.
Children of The World


----------



## TehPingvin (Feb 14, 2011)

*Song from the Shippuuden 196 episode?*

Anyone know the name (if there even is one) of the song that starts to play at about 20mins and 10 seconds in the Naruto Shippuuden 196 episode? 

I think I've only heard it in fillers, atleast I can recall hearing it in the fillers with Iruka that goes way back. Although, I have never found out if there is even a name for it, nor have I ever found an uploaded video with that spesific song on. 
Would be awesome if someone knew anything about it. 

Thanks!


----------



## Zetsyou (Feb 15, 2011)

Hm.. Anybody knows the song which is at the end of episode 197 but is also at the start of 198 ?

Not the intro but OST..

Thanks


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Koi (Feb 22, 2011)

This is going to be SUPER vague, but I'm looking for a song that starts out with some acoustic strumming, and a male singer goes, "One, two, one-two-three-four."  Followed by.. other lyrics that I don't know.  It's not Feist or the Plain White Tees.  I think this song was in a commercial or something too, though, because I heard it today and definitely recognized it from somewhere.


----------



## Garfield (Feb 27, 2011)

@*Naruto_Sama

*[YOUTUBE]r0z0prIR-gM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Master (Apr 3, 2011)

Does anyone know the songs that goes like this :

You think you know me but you don't (or you're wrong)

I searched on Youtube but it was not what i was looking for

It was going fast, and it sounded like a rock song.
Big thanks


----------



## Kisame (Apr 21, 2011)

A song where a band of guys are saying "Voices in my head" or something similar in the chorus.

Many thanks.


----------



## Silent Storm (May 4, 2011)




----------



## Shintao (May 5, 2011)

Covers of Friday can be entertaining

What is the song in this video starting around 7:30 where one of the paths of Pain starts absorbing the rasen shuriken?


----------



## brainpain (May 12, 2011)

I hope you can help me. What is the title of original song used in this dubstep:


----------



## Sylar (Jun 16, 2011)

Sorry for how vague this description is but I'm looking for an (I think) German song that seems to be a cover of Blinded By Science or at least has some of the English lyrics from it.

"I worry 'bout the world that we live in. I'm worried by all the confusion. I wonder 'bout the lies I've been reading. I wonder where this madness is leading"

That seems to be the chorus and its sung by a woman while the rest of the song is in (again I think) German and sung by a man. Also I believe there was a spoken part prior to the song starting.


----------



## murasex (Jun 21, 2011)

I know it's by Prince but what's that song called that goes like this, " don't need to be rich to be my girl, don't need to be cool to rule my world ? "   what album too?


----------



## Z (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## Reckoner (Jul 2, 2011)

murasex said:


> I know it's by Prince but what's that song called that goes like this, " don't need to be rich to be my girl, don't need to be cool to rule my world ? "   what album too?



Prince - Kiss

 lists the song under the album _Parade_.

It doesn't hurt to use Google. 



brainpain said:


> I hope you can help me. What is the title of original song used in this dubstep:


----------



## Ae (Jul 4, 2011)

This is a little blurry to me but that goes like "Let me tell/share you a story of a man who was frame" or something like that it was base on a real life event. Both the song and artist is pretty popular, I believe. Oh and it's an old song.

I googled the lyrics and it can't find it so don't look into my halfass memory for the lyric, but that is what the song is about though.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 7, 2011)

What's the song where the music video has a woman crying about her recently deceased boyfriend, all while the spirit of her boyfriend is watching her? She drops a glass of milk and he walks through it, leaving no footprints. Then she goes for a fanatical drive and she's killed in a car wreck, reuniting her with her boyfriend in the next world...?


----------



## Griever (Jul 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]7vle9US9Iu0[/YOUTUBE]

I was on a wedsite and heard this badass beat coming from an ad, i wanna know what the songs called if anyone knows.


----------



## NinnjaHero (Jul 18, 2011)

Guys i need help.
There is no way that i can remember this song but I am almost 100% sure that boyband sing it.
This song is from 98-2002 old as far as I remember.

Video spot is like in some warehouse and they are dancing i remember there were quite a few people dancing probably in black clothes or something similar.

I can't remember lyrics except something like this
It's probably not it but I hope it can help

why dont u wanna  be mine baby i don't know why baby

I am sure Baby is always mentioned


----------



## Motochika (Aug 20, 2011)

Anybody know what song it is that starts at 20:32-21:47?
freebie
I feel like it's form Fade Back to Black but I'm unsure assistance please.


----------



## YoriKatana (Aug 26, 2011)

*Naruto Shippuden OST!!! used in Extras (omakes)*

Hello ^_^ i Just registered umm (looks @ watch) 50 seconds ago  HIII!

Theres a Naruto shippuden sound track i just love its like a fun soundtrack not a sad one its usually used in omakes the extras and sometimes a funny scene

here it is
greatest boss ever the song plays at 0:22!!

IVE BEEN LOOKING FOR THIS SOUNDTRACK FOR WEEKS!!!!
HELP ME OUT HERE PLZ!


----------



## Jesus Date (Aug 28, 2011)

Maybe someone here can help me
I looking for a song from late 90s to 2004 maybe
the genre is electro/house (I think) and it had a stylish music video with clips of old racing events and cars in it.
the lyrics of the song were repetitive but I just can't remember them. It was kinda a high pitched voice.


----------



## Agony (Sep 6, 2011)

anyone has the piano sheet for naruto ultimate ninja storm 2 main menu and character select theme?


----------



## Ae (Sep 17, 2011)

This wasn't a very popular song but so no one will probably know.
In the music video, there was this band that was playing in the library and at one point in the video there was paint splashing everywhere. The singing was funny/weird you can't really understand it. If you're just walking across the room at certain part of the song you would hear "down diggity down down diggity down". That's not what they said but it sounded like it.  
I can't remember the entire title of the song but I remember it had the words: What, You, Down, & Again.
The band had a weird name too.


NOT Diggy Down - L.l. Cool J


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 19, 2011)

Pages like this are why I continue to read Bleedman's comics.

Song playing at end credit of this flash. I keep thinking a mega man game.


----------



## Id (Nov 6, 2011)

I need help identifying the name of the song, and artist!!!! 

Time Cube


----------



## Motochika (Nov 24, 2011)

Well guys I was wondering did Digimon(US versions) ever get an original soundtrack released? 

Or more so finding this track.
Oh god this secret and the comments. I was fucking crying 
from 4:05-4:37


----------



## ShenLong Kazama (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm searching for the first song from this animation. Oh god this secret and the comments. I was fucking crying


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 5, 2011)

Does anyone know this song please?


----------



## ShenLong Kazama (Dec 18, 2011)

Dimezanime88 said:


> Does anyone know this song please?


----------



## Smoke (Dec 19, 2011)

Any clues on this piece of music?

[YOUTUBE]MsJR9CqBmBc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FeiHong (Dec 23, 2011)

Not really a song...

Season 2 spoilers.

What's the background song/music playing at the 1:00 minute and the 4:00 minute mark

Will rep whoever find!


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 30, 2011)

OK I found this song on youtube:
[YOUTUBE]3bHUhtcRLdo[/YOUTUBE]

It says "Military Storm" though I don't know if thats the actual song name nor do I know the Artist, so I would be grateful if someone can help me with both Song and Artist name.

Would also love it if in addition anyone could tell me where the pic is from


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jan 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBWJSJbD1c8[/YOUTUBE]

Can anybody tell me who's the artist that made this song? I'll rep.


----------



## Gogeta (Jan 3, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what's the song of this song?

abercrombie

Open it with media player classic.

The lyrics go like

Let's try to drive until the city burns
...
First one to touch clutch adrenaline rush

I googled and googled for half an hour but nothing. Nothing what so ever. Please help me


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Jan 6, 2012)

Anyone know the name of this song? The video was stolen and new music added was just added over but I find it incredibly catchy.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXb_4IRWKS8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Motochika (Jan 7, 2012)

Anybody know what track is playing at :47 til the end?
Gamespot's Review


----------



## Vasco (Feb 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvd9QyzFTlE[/YOUTUBE]
need help figuring out what the name of the song is
anyone got a clue?


----------



## tehyellowflash (Feb 16, 2012)

Swagger Wagon said:


> Anyone know the name of this song? The video was stolen and new music added was just added over but I find it incredibly catchy.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXb_4IRWKS8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



I don't know if you're still looking for it, but I happened to know it.. soo yeah 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKRtXdaTmxw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sushei (Apr 1, 2012)

*I need help..*

hey guys.i'm new here and i need help.

Link removed 
do you guys know the song at 0:43? i'm looking for that song since forever.i'd be really glad if you guys know.


----------



## dmhs (May 7, 2012)

NinnjaHero said:


> Guys i need help.
> There is no way that i can remember this song but I am almost 100% sure that boyband sing it.
> This song is from 98-2002 old as far as I remember.
> 
> ...



First thing that came to mind when you mentioned the baby lyrics...

[YOUTUBE]dyub2Nlbg6U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fthku (May 27, 2012)

*Naruto Alone*

Hi,
I was looking for the rendition of Alone, the one that was heard in the Shippuden 257 episode. Anyone know if it's under a different name, or better yet have a Youtube link to it, I would really appreciate it.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Laura (May 31, 2012)

Jesus Date said:


> Maybe someone here can help me
> I looking for a song from late 90s to 2004 maybe
> the genre is electro/house (I think) and it had a stylish music video with clips of old racing events and cars in it.
> the lyrics of the song were repetitive but I just can't remember them. It was kinda a high pitched voice.



Hey this song is quite old but I think it fits your description;


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djV11Xbc914&ob=av2e[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Laura (May 31, 2012)

Masterpiece said:


> This wasn't a very popular song but so no one will probably know.
> In the music video, there was this band that was playing in the library and at one point in the video there was paint splashing everywhere. The singing was funny/weird you can't really understand it. If you're just walking across the room at certain part of the song you would hear "down diggity down down diggity down". That's not what they said but it sounded like it.
> I can't remember the entire title of the song but I remember it had the words: What, You, Down, & Again.
> The band had a weird name too.
> ...



Hi, this might be the song that you described, although it probably isn't;


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDqNcCuFIzE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jesus Date (May 31, 2012)

Agsrower said:


> Hey this song is quite old but I think it fits your description;
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Haha thanks for looking but I found the song afterall.
its Cassius -1999


----------



## The Red Skull (Jun 7, 2012)

*What song am I looking for?*

A few years ago there was a music video I think it was about a guy going after the person who molested him there were line about a man hiding behind God. Then there's a line where he scream's "You think you scare me? I'm not that little kid anymore!" or something like that. I think it may have been heavy metal or rock something like that.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 15, 2012)

Anyone have any idea what's the name of this song and who is the artist? It's j-pop but that's pretty much all I know.


----------



## Cellar Door (Jun 18, 2012)

Sounds like Apocalyptica feat. Corey Taylor - I'm not Jesus

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMLsF8ajI6U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shozan (Jun 21, 2012)

Not about the song but i want to identify a person...

From the video *Maximum the Hormone-Zetsubou Billy*

1:10 - 1:16

it's a trap? if not, what's her name?


----------



## Gogeta (Jul 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2P2Jmkf8WHs[/YOUTUBE]

I can't find the song for the life of me. I'd really appreciate it if someone knows the artist and the song name.


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## whatuwan (Jul 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ey5F0EYC7tc[/YOUTUBE]
It's the first song from 0:00 to 5:00. It's kinda faint so you might want to turn up the volume.


----------



## RollCasket (Aug 18, 2012)

Anyone know what the sample is for the outro to De La Soul's The Bizness

Sample starts at 4:30

Link removed


----------



## Neji (Oct 14, 2012)

Gogeta said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2P2Jmkf8WHs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I can't find the song for the life of me. I'd really appreciate it if someone knows the artist and the song name.


Safe - Kittie


----------



## amikrop (Oct 19, 2012)

Hello, what is the music track in Naruto Shippuden 284, Helmet Splitter: Jinin Akebino! that has entered in around 17:55? It plays a lot in previous episodes too. Thanks


----------



## amikrop (Oct 19, 2012)

Never mind I found it, it was Naruto Shippuuden OST: Everyone's Achievements


----------



## Jaga (Nov 4, 2012)

what is this background music beginning 3:50 in and ending at 5:40? it's been driving me nuts, i so wanna know!

Link removed


----------



## flavx (Nov 6, 2012)

I've been driving nuts with this song that i can't find, so if anyone knows it and is kind enough to post it here i'd be very grateful ^^ the song plays in a couple of naruto episodes and the one i remember is from episode 202 at minute 08:56 it's when the fight between sasuke and raikage begins.


----------



## Mochi (Nov 21, 2012)

Ok, I don't think anyone can help me but whatever.

There was a woman who kept repeating "I love you I love you" in this song and then she said something  like I've grown cold or I have been so cold >_<
I think the song was about how the woman felt so guilty for leaving the guy and realised she still loved him and it was her fault.
It sounded like country or country/pop but it kinda reminded me of Alison Krauss.

Anyway, if anyone has a hint, please do tell. I'll give you all of my reps


----------



## Undead (Dec 7, 2012)

Anyone know the name of this song?

It starts at :40
New alternate trailer


----------



## urca (Dec 12, 2012)

Anybody knows the name of this orchestra/symphony/song?











From 0:00 to 0:40


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 30, 2013)

Any body knows the name of the song with these lyrics? :

*"Hey pretty girl just ride with your boy we can take a trip yeah slide with your boy hey pretty girl go ahead make a little noise"*

It's noticeably a rap song.


----------



## KazeYama (Feb 1, 2013)

Alright this is probably going to be difficult, but I am looking for a song where I don't know lyrics or really anything about it aside from the very opening. 

It is a hard rock song and the way it starts is without any backing the guitar just does a loud DUH DUH then pauses then DUH DUH again and then it launches into the song. 

I know it is relatively famous or by a fairly well know group because I know I have heard it on the radio or on TV since I don't really listen to much music. 

So basically it starts with just the guitar doing a hard jarring down stroke, a pause, a repeat and then the rest of the song. 

Been searching for hours and it pisses me off.


----------



## Delicious (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm looking for a song by a female with the lyrics "be my hero".


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 13, 2013)

Hard one here, all I can recall:

Male vocalist

Major lyrics in the chorus was something to with doing without love or giving it up: I think he was singing about the person/woman having giving it up, not him

It had a big orchestral backing, lots of violins/string instruments

Sounded relatively recent

Heard it on the radio at a railway cafe


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 17, 2013)

is there an 80's music thread?


----------



## Vasco (Mar 7, 2013)

anybody know the name and artist of song nr.1?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6pT7-2c7eA[/YOUTUBE]

edit.

ok nevamind


----------



## Jinnai (Mar 24, 2013)

I need the name of an instrumental song that's mostly drums as far as i remember.  It was late and I was falling asleep but it was on Pandora I think, just this badass heavy drumming that repeated a lot.  Anyone  know anything like that?

EDIT: Found it!  Was in the 2nd Game of Thrones season 3 trailer.
[YOUTUBE]DmKDVvIEhBY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SageOfD6Paths (Mar 28, 2013)

can someone pls tell me whats the song that starts from 06:15 ?

Link removed


----------



## rahxephon (Apr 2, 2013)

I need help to recognize music that I heard in Sasuke/Itachi AMV in 2007 and could not find anymore, probably was removed. Original track is about 4-5 minutes long and managed to recreate the beginning with virtual piano. Here's link: That XX part 2
BTW it has some similarities with Itachi death piano version theme.


----------



## Raekye (Jun 25, 2013)

What's the song in Naruto epsidoe 85 (at 7:05) and 169 (11:21) (original, not shippuden). It's the piano one, I didn't find any in my library that sounded like it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Castiel (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Majinsaga (Jul 28, 2013)

Does anyone know the name of this song? I know it can't have just be made for the Simpsons, I've also heard it on a chrysler commercial before. It's been driving me insane for years.

[vimeo]71203384[/vimeo]


----------



## Mr Dicklesworth (Aug 24, 2013)

*Unknown OST from the Zatch Bell anime*

Not entirely sure if this is the correct forum to post this in, but whatever. Anyway, I was watching the Zatch Bell english dub, and there's this one really good track that I can't seem to find anywhere. One guy posted a compilation of every scene where the track plays.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrKQjnoIbbM[/YOUTUBE]


If anyone could tell me the name of this track I'd be really grateful.


----------



## Kisame (Sep 27, 2013)

Name of the song @ 7:10


----------



## Spock (Oct 6, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Anyone know the name of this song?
> 
> It starts at :40
> Virtual Riot ft. Amba Shepherd - Superhuman (Titchimoto Chillout Remix)



Cutie Pie - One Way 

Lol



Vasco said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvd9QyzFTlE[/YOUTUBE]
> need help figuring out what the name of the song is
> anyone got a clue?



I think its instrumental from Skin Burned 3am afterburn intro - eastman


----------



## Spock (Oct 7, 2013)

Jaga said:


> what is this background music beginning 3:50 in and ending at 5:40? it's been driving me nuts, i so wanna know!
> 
> Virtual Riot ft. Amba Shepherd - Superhuman (Titchimoto Chillout Remix)



It's a dj remix of All Of The Lights by Kanye West. I'm guessing its custom made for the event.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Oct 28, 2013)

does anyone know the name of this song from One Piece? is it included in the official ost ?

(here played from 5:15-6:10)

GT's Review of Episode 1: Faith


----------



## Sengoku (Dec 6, 2013)

Mad respect for anyone who can identify this song. It should be easy for you guys but I'm trying so hard to find it (serves me right for not keeping up to date with today's music). I hummed it. 

I can't remember the lyrics but it is sung by a man and he sounded very monotone. The melody is very catchy.


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm looking for a hip-hop/rap song that I heard while I was listening to Atmosphere radio on Pandora a couple years ago. I don't remember how the music went but it was essentially telling the story of a rapper who started from the bottom, then got super famous and sold out, then eventually ended up back at the bottom again.

Reps to whoever can find this track.


----------



## komal (Dec 27, 2013)

can any1 tell me wat background music is playing in naruto episode 209 starting from 9.56 min....m nt able to find it anywhere....plzz help me...thank u


----------



## TS81 (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey first post here in this very forum 

well , i was looking for the soundtrack from the Anime : Hajime no Ippo the new challenger on episode 21 Takamura vs Hawk 

Here a link of this episode 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLJZ9xwJw0s[/YOUTUBE]

time again

@ 17:17  to 18:47

Didn't find it when i bought the season 2 album which is weird , till now since 2009 couldn't find it i am afraid , i really appreciate if someone help me on this  ..


----------



## Shikamaru2000 (Jan 12, 2014)

Someone who know the name of this sonh? It is on Naruto Shippuden episode 93 from 4.25 to 7.00,


----------



## NinnjaHero (Jan 28, 2014)

FIrst song is: I think the site was called naruto-bunshin.I remember watching Naruto from that site and the intro with naruto bunshin logo and rock lee was there with a kickass song.I wanna find that 

EDIT:
Second song i heard in a bar, it is rock like song that has badass intro.I can remember it havin every time you call my name(think a girl is singing) that was the most catchy part.

Found the second song Chrom's Falchion


----------



## TreeMugger (Feb 2, 2014)

Hey guys, I have two music question respectively. First, what song plays during Ep. 322 at 8 minutes? And also, what song plays during Ep. 329 at 9:25? This is driving me nuts!


----------



## tinkerbellrox (Feb 13, 2014)

ne1 no wat that song is "shake yo ass show me wat u working wit:?}'


----------



## scerpers (Feb 13, 2014)

tinkerbellrox said:


> ne1 no wat that song is "shake yo ass show me wat u working wit:?}'


a baby's reaction to something is just inherently adorable and funny


----------



## Sid3wind3r (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey guys any body knows the theme that plays at 14:29 in the link below.

Punch Punch March (Wonderful 101)

thanks for the assist


----------



## NarutoBelievesIt (Mar 20, 2014)

The only thing I remember about this song is (and it's making me insane) is, and I'm certain about it, that it is sung by Naruto's female version Naruko. 
It's a pretty slow song, with saxophone in it (or some kind of that instrument).
A bit of the lyrics go like "Kuroito desu" and something something "yasashii ikuro mo".
Pardon my sucky japanese/english. I've been searching for a couple of hours now, and I'm on the verge of losing it.
Thank you!


----------



## Zjannie (May 15, 2014)

I'm looking for the song that starts at *0:48*, I know I've heard it before, but I can't find it back in the OST's for some reason.. If anyone can tell me which song that is, I'd be very very grateful!

(Watch out, might contain spoilers!)

are 

EDIT: I just found it in the new episode, still don't know its name though. It's played at about 10:10 of episode 362.


----------



## Flegz (May 23, 2014)

Sorry for the poor recording quality, but it was the best I could do:



Does anyone know what this song is called? It has appeared several times in the latest Shippuden episodes. This audio clip is taken from Shippuden ep. 362.

EDIT:

Never mind, I found the song myself lol. If anyone's interested it's called "Uchiha's Powers".


----------



## Orochimaru (Jun 27, 2014)

Tell me what this song is, and I'll be forever grateful ..


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 30, 2014)

Orochimaru said:


> Tell me what this song is, and I'll be forever grateful ..



Would you happen to have a link to the commercial?


----------



## Orochimaru (Jun 30, 2014)

It was an ad for a TV show called "About a Boy".


----------



## CA182 (Aug 18, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]fHUx9fmwab0[/YOUTUBE]

My korean isn't good enough to get the song. Please help. 

EDIT

I found it.

But feel free to link me something anyways, and I'll rep.


----------



## brolmes (Aug 30, 2014)

this is annoying the fuck out of me


----------



## Tri Prsta (Dec 26, 2014)

Could anyone tell me what's this song in eng.dub version of the naruto episode 1? It starts at 1:18.

/watch?v=-jSS-_l_P7w


----------



## NinnjaHero (Jan 14, 2015)

NinnjaHero said:


> FIrst song is: I think the site was called naruto-bunshin.I remember watching Naruto from that site and the intro with naruto bunshin logo and rock lee was there with a kickass song.I wanna find that
> 
> Someone?


----------



## rohmaja (Feb 6, 2015)

*Name of the song from episode 128*

I'm looking for a song that was playing in episodes 127-128, The Jiraiya Ninja Scrolls, when Jiraiya was talking with Nagato. The song was starting around 35 minutes. It sounds like chimes or very gentle piano, no other instrument. I was searching for its name for hours, went through the entire official and unofficial soundtrack bit couldn't find it anywhere.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 6, 2015)

Unfortunately, if it's not on the OST, it's not available.


----------



## rohmaja (Feb 7, 2015)

It still should have a name or should be somewhere at YouTube and I think I've heard it a few times in previous episodes.


----------



## atom7 (Feb 21, 2015)

*the sad lady singing in the sad moments*

please i want  the full song of that lady who singing that sad moments 
for example 
Naruto  140 - Two Heartbeats Kabuto's Trap at 11:20 
when kabuto was about to kill naruto 
and i heard it also when orochimaru vs 3rd hokage


----------



## DonKrieg (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi, 

I dont know if someone already asked for this song but I would love to know the name of the song which starts at 15:40 and lasts until 17:30 in episode 149 when Hinata starts o use her Byakugan to find the insect, I cant find it ;(

(sry cant post link because it is my first post :/


----------



## Vasco (Mar 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itkl7cHcX_E&feature=youtu.be&t=24m26s[/YOUTUBE]

whats is this song?? 24m26s


----------



## atom7 (Mar 3, 2015)

please i want the full song of that lady who singing that sad moments 
for example 
Naruto 140 - Two Heartbeats Kabuto's Trap at 11:20 
when kabuto was about to kill naruto 
and i heard it also when orochimaru vs 3rd hokage


----------



## Mr Dicklesworth (Mar 8, 2015)

DonKrieg said:


> Hi,
> 
> I dont know if someone already asked for this song but I would love to know the name of the song which starts at 15:40 and lasts until 17:30 in episode 149 when Hinata starts o use her Byakugan to find the insect, I cant find it ;(
> 
> (sry cant post link because it is my first post :/


----------



## DonKrieg (Mar 8, 2015)

Thx for the songname


----------



## Vasto Lorde King (Mar 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]kUaZh_QVTyE[/YOUTUBE]

What's the intro song for this video called?


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 21, 2015)

Please tell me this exist and isn't just a sample for the show. Be my 5 flavors pls!


----------



## Super Vegeta (Jun 29, 2015)

videos!
What song is it?


----------



## BlackMagic117 (Jul 16, 2015)

Does ANYONE know the song that plays AFTER Shikamaru gives up to Temari in episode 64? it's the whistling one
i know it's unreleased but surely someone has it?
reply to me or send me an email if you know it

Thanks!

i'd post a link but can't yet >.>


----------



## Rob (Jul 24, 2015)

Will rep anyone who can tell me what song this is. I'm going nuts. 

[Youtube]979W1QB1H2Q[/Youtube]

You'll have to watch it on YT, since it's blocked for website usage. 

Song starts at 0:16


----------



## Vasto Lorde King (Jul 25, 2015)

Mill?n Vasto said:


> [YOUTUBE]kUaZh_QVTyE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> What's the intro song for this video called?



Nobody knows the name of this Ost yet? Man I'm going nuts over here.


----------



## Sounday (Dec 27, 2015)

Looking for the name of two songs from this video. I got the second one from some research, just need the first (0:00) and last one (8:34)!


----------



## scerpers (Dec 27, 2015)

blocked on copyright friendo


----------



## Sounday (Dec 28, 2015)

Scerpers said:


> blocked on copyright friendo



Damn YT. Here it is.


----------



## RikudouSusanoo (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi guys!

Can anyone tell me whats the song starting at 06:06 from this video (cra*p cant post links)

So go to youtube and search for "Naruto Shippuden Ultimate Ninja Storm 4 - All NEW Awakening Movesets (1080p)" from user "PS360HD2" 

It is the music when Madara starts using Perfect Susanoo

Thanks!

NVM; FOUND IT: Its called Blind Animal.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 13, 2016)

you're welcome


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 3, 2016)

19 secs or so. Song name?

I got some of the lyrics


> Between the easy and the right
> The words of wisdom
> I'll show you how it feels to live again
> Your so fixated on yourself
> ...



There are some missing. Any help?


----------



## Damaris (Nov 18, 2016)

ughhhhh i can't recover anything off grooveshark bc im #years late and i'm looking for this song i had on a playlist there

it was by a british band, i think (at the very least the version i'm thinking of was from a radio 1/bbc live sessions), male-fronted, and had a # in the name, like "x song #??" or something. it had some weird comparisons in it, like a glass bottle or paper bag or something idk those just jump to mind when i think of it

it was a love song

plssssss help


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 18, 2016)

Damaris said:


> ughhhhh i can't recover anything off grooveshark bc im #years late and i'm looking for this song i had on a playlist there
> 
> it was by a british band, i think (at the very least the version i'm thinking of was from a radio 1/bbc live sessions), male-fronted, and had a # in the name, like "x song #??" or something. it had some weird comparisons in it, like a glass bottle or paper bag or something idk those just jump to mind when i think of it
> 
> ...



Song name or band name has a number in it?

Know any lines from the song?

Otherwise got nothing to go on.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 18, 2016)

Damaris said:


> ughhhhh i can't recover anything off grooveshark bc im #years late and i'm looking for this song i had on a playlist there
> 
> it was by a british band, i think (at the very least the version i'm thinking of was from a radio 1/bbc live sessions), male-fronted, and had a # in the name, like "x song #??" or something. it had some weird comparisons in it, like a glass bottle or paper bag or something idk those just jump to mind when i think of it
> 
> ...



trawling all the live lounge stuff reveals nothing

rip in peace


----------



## Damaris (Nov 18, 2016)

yeah i have nothing else, knew it was a longest of shots

thanks guys tho


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 18, 2016)

Damaris said:


> ughhhhh i can't recover anything off grooveshark bc im #years late and i'm looking for this song i had on a playlist there
> 
> it was by a british band, i think (at the very least the version i'm thinking of was from a radio 1/bbc live sessions), male-fronted, and had a # in the name, like "x song #??" or something. it had some weird comparisons in it, like a glass bottle or paper bag or something idk those just jump to mind when i think of it
> 
> ...


after extensive research i think it was most likely "brown paper bag" by lil wayne

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Damaris (Nov 18, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> after extensive research i think it was most likely "brown paper bag" by lil wayne



thank u babe, that's exactly what i was looking for


----------



## RikudouSusanoo (Mar 6, 2017)

Whats the song @ the beginning and the song playing @ 9:31?

Thanks!


----------



## Vasto Lorde King (Apr 2, 2017)

RikudouSusanoo said:


> Whats the song @ the beginning and the song playing @ 9:31?
> 
> Thanks!



1st one is called DBZ BUDOKAI 1 Move forward fearlessly
as for the one at 9.31 only a chilling elegy


----------



## Vasto Lorde King (Apr 2, 2017)

what is the song from  0 to 1.30 called? I really love to have the name.


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (May 22, 2017)

If someone could please tell me the names Of the two songs in the video that would be great


----------



## James Bond (May 27, 2017)

I am trying to find a certain music video which I believe is a punk/rock song and all I can really remember about it is the singer is walking down the street camera following him (like bitter sweet symphony) and at one point he goes to give a homeless man change but the guy whips out a mobile phone.


----------



## Rob (Jun 12, 2017)

Someone, please tell me what this song is. 

Much appreciated.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 16, 2017)

I need help.

Coke has kickass radio ad. It's a short indie song, about sharing a coke with Melody. I've had it stuck in my head for about a week, and I can't find shit on the web.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 16, 2017)

In an episode of _The Big Bang Theory,_ Sheldon makes an amazing scientific discovery and dances around his apartment chanting "Sheldon and his brain, yeah!" to a tune that is very familiar to me, but whose name I do not know, as seen in this video, here:
Does anyone know the name of that tune?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jul 20, 2017)

What is the name of that song?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jul 20, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> In an episode of _The Big Bang Theory,_ Sheldon makes an amazing scientific discovery and dances around his apartment chanting "Sheldon and his brain, yeah!" to a tune that is very familiar to me, but whose name I do not know, as seen in this video, here:
> Does anyone know the name of that tune?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 21, 2017)

I appreciate your effort, but that video does not help, at all, I am sorry to say.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Slayz (Aug 23, 2017)

Smoke said:


> I need help.
> 
> Coke has kickass radio ad. It's a short indie song, about sharing a coke with Melody. I've had it stuck in my head for about a week, and I can't find shit on the web.



Gotcha fam.


Couldn't find a full version of the song though, I think they just created bunch of 18-second jingles with different names to be all cute and shit


----------



## Slayz (Sep 11, 2017)

Can anyone get me a "clean" version of this song?


It was used by BritANick on their "On The House" sketch, but I have no idea how they found the full version.


----------



## NinnjaHero (May 21, 2018)

A question. Back when I first started watching Naruto, there was this site called naruto-bunshin or something. I remember those episodes had an intro for 20 seconds with the picture of rock lee and some naruto music. Can anyone help me identify that music (I believe it is some theme, possibly Asuma or someone)


----------



## Eros (May 28, 2018)

Halsey is fucking amazing. I don't know if that's really an unpopular opinion or not. It probably is on NF.


----------



## Humsterr (Jul 16, 2018)

DonKrieg said:


> Hi,
> 
> I dont know if someone already asked for this song but I would love to know the name of the song which starts at 15:40 and lasts until 17:30 in episode 149 when Hinata starts o use her Byakugan to find the insect, I cant find it ;(
> 
> (sry cant post link because it is my first post :/





Mr Dicklesworth said:


> link



Hello guys, could you help me with this one? The video from the answer by Mr Dicklesworth is deleted, what's the name of the song?


----------



## Mr Dicklesworth (Jul 17, 2018)

Humsterr said:


> Hello guys, could you help me with this one? The video from the answer by Mr Dicklesworth is deleted, what's the name of the song?


----------



## Omoikane (Jul 28, 2018)

What's the song name!??!?!


----------



## UchihaAlex (Jun 24, 2019)

Does anyone know which soundtrack of Naruto Shippuden episode 261 04:11 to 07:20?


----------



## Yamato (Jun 25, 2019)

UchihaAlex said:


> Does anyone know which soundtrack of Naruto Shippuden episode 261 04:11 to 07:20?


I think I might have heard it before in one of the unreleased OSTs or the third one.
I’m still looking for the name of it.

Ok. Here we go.


----------



## Udell (Jun 25, 2019)

I am trying to find a very old song. I use to hear it on the radio back when I was 10 years old and every time I google it I get the wrong song. The song goes like this:
Oh sarah oh sarah (that's I remember)
just give me every song that repeat those words in the chorus.


----------



## afrotheman (Dec 4, 2019)

whats the song in episode 55 of shippuden when kakashi is explaining chakra natures?


----------



## Artist (Aug 17, 2020)

What's this songs name and who sings it?


----------



## Shadow Sovereign (Nov 4, 2020)

@Artist It's in the title lol





I need help in finding the music on this video


----------



## Artist (Nov 4, 2020)

Shadow Sovereign said:


> @Artist It's in the title lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF Collective? I thought that meant the Figma's.


----------



## Jamil (Feb 13, 2021)

Hi all, this is my first post here. In Naruto episode 188 (Mystery of the Targeted Merchants) there is an instrumental track that plays (starts at about 14:14) when Naruto, Hinata and Choji confront the Land of Greens princess for hiding info from them regarding the mission (and ends at about 16:00). So far, Shazam identifies the music as *"Cursed" by Ghost$krilla*, and it is right, in the sense that their track's BG music do match with the one played in the episode, but they have lyrics as well. I cannot seem to find the episode track listed anywhere in Naruto Music lists in the net. Can anybody help me find the instrumental track from that episode?


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Mar 3, 2021)

alright so a few years ago there was a song on the radio about being young and becoming old

the video features a guy walking along some streets singing about the milestones in life

wtf was it 

edit: found it. i don't remember this being the video :/

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 3, 2021)

Udell said:


> Oh sarah oh sarah

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Udell (Mar 27, 2021)

Not quite, I gave up on that song, if only I could remember more lyrics. thanks though


----------



## selfconcile (Jun 9, 2021)

Udell said:


> I am trying to find a very old song. I use to hear it on the radio back when I was 10 years old and every time I google it I get the wrong song. The song goes like this:
> Oh sarah oh sarah (that's I remember)
> just give me every song that repeat those words in the chorus.


First thing I thought of was "que sera sera"... have you tried recording yourself  it?


----------



## Udell (Jun 9, 2021)

selfconcile said:


> First thing I thought of was "que sera sera"... have you tried recording yourself  it?


No but I can do that.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 27, 2021)

2000's r&b, black singer, at some point he breaks down and starts dancing in the rain for an extended bit

Could have sworn is was Icebox by Omarion but to my astonishment its not in the video which has be questioning my memory


----------



## selfconcile (Jun 28, 2021)

Zhen Chan said:


> 2000's r&b, black singer, at some point he breaks down and starts dancing in the rain for an extended bit
> 
> Could have sworn is was Icebox by Omarion but to my astonishment its not in the video which has be questioning my memory


Not that I would know, but any chance it's something in , or a ?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Vasto Lorde King (May 22, 2022)

What's the name of the song used in this video? Yes I know it says ''Mizuka's theme'' but typing it in the search bar and u get everything but this song. so the song prolly goes by another name or the name mizuka is tied to a videogame or character to narrow it down.

would appreciate it if anybody can find this song.


----------



## letsratethebestones (Sep 21, 2022)

What song was that around the 0:39 mark?
If the video gets taken down, it's right after Sakura punches Sai for talking bad about Sasuke.


----------

